# Délais de livraison MBA 2013 personnalisé



## jaco67 (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
L'un d'entre-vous a-t-il déja réceptionné son mba personnalisé et commandé sur l'Apple store.
Je viens de commander un 13", et le délais indiqué est 25-27/06


----------



## sdv29 (17 Juin 2013)

MBA commandé vendredi soir... réception prévue entre le 25 et 27.


----------



## jaco67 (17 Juin 2013)

sdv29 a dit:


> MBA commandé vendredi soir... réception prévue entre le 25 et 27.



Curieux, j'ai commandé lundi soir 17/06, et même prevision de livraison.


----------



## crazymouton (17 Juin 2013)

Commandé le 11/06 et je le reçois le 19/06


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juin 2013)

Commande samedi à 18 h livraison prévue sur site UPS jeudi matin, excellent


----------



## jaco67 (18 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Commande samedi à 18 h livraison prévue sur site UPS jeudi matin, excellent



J'imagine que cela a été plus rapide que la prévision initiale?


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> J'imagine que cela a été plus rapide que la prévision initiale?


 pour le moment ça reste du virtuel mais oui à la base sur site Apple c'etait ecrit entre le 25 et le 27


----------



## brunnno (18 Juin 2013)

commandé hier, livraison UPS après-demain soit jeudi !


----------



## crazymouton (18 Juin 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> commandé hier, livraison UPS après-demain soit jeudi !



Tu as pris une config personnalisée??


----------



## brunnno (18 Juin 2013)

Oui, annoncé mise en expédition sous 2 à 4 jours lors de la commande. 
Le lendemain (aujourd'hui), j'ai le numéro ups pour un livraison jeudi


----------



## jaco67 (18 Juin 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> Oui, annoncé mise en expédition sous 2 à 4 jours lors de la commande.
> Le lendemain (aujourd'hui), j'ai le numéro ups pour un livraison jeudi



Tu as bien de la chance, pour moi le suivi n'a pas bougé depuis la commande.


----------



## NitroG42 (18 Juin 2013)

Moi aussi...
Sans vouloir être indiscret brunno, tu as personnalisé quoi ? Ram ou processeur ? ou autre chose ? Par ce que c'est bizarre que tu ne sois pas logé à la même enseigne que nous...


----------



## Casaeric (18 Juin 2013)

Commandé le mercredi 12, censé être livré le 20 selon UPS... Mais il est encore à Shenzhen!!!! Quelqu'un sait comment bosse UPS? Ils l'ont depuis 3 jours et il a fait Shangai-Shenzhen...


----------



## richardw (18 Juin 2013)

2 macbooks air commandés le 11 juin,
 - 11 pouces avec 8Go de Ram à 21h (pour mon épouse)
 -13 pouces avec 8 Go de Ram + i7 à 23h (pour moi !)

bilan: le 11 pouces a été expédié le 14 juin (de Shangai) et est à Roissy depuis ce matin (le 18)
 et le 13 pouces a été expédié hier le 17 de Shangai aussi et semble toujours s'y trouver.


La livraison, pour les 2, est toujours prévue le 20...

Conclusion : les voies d'UPS sont impénétrables... ne pas chercher à comprendre, mais penser à autre chose en attendant !


----------



## crazymouton (18 Juin 2013)

Idem, mon MBA, commandé le 11 également, semble toujours se trouver en Chine (on est déjà le 19 là-bas) et la livraison est prévue le 20 en France... Ils ont intérêt de faire vite chez UPS 

J'ose espérer qu'il est actuellement dans l'avion... et c'est même pas sûr...


----------



## pouet13 (19 Juin 2013)

moi le mien, apres avoir passé deux jours sympathiques à Shangai , il se trouve maintenant en Korée ! et tjrs date de livraison UPS pour jeudi en fin de journée  il aura vu du pays


----------



## crazymouton (19 Juin 2013)

Nos MBA doivent voyager ensemble, le mien aussi a fait un tour en Corée.


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> moi le mien, apres avoir passé deux jours sympathiques à Shangai , il se trouve maintenant en Korée ! et tjrs date de livraison UPS pour jeudi en fin de journée  il aura vu du pays



Le mien est aussi en Corée! Ils doivent être dans le même avion... sauf que maintenant ils sont bloqués par les intempéries!!!


----------



## pouet13 (19 Juin 2013)

Casaeric a dit:


> Le mien est aussi en Corée! Ils doivent être dans le même avion... sauf que maintenant ils sont bloqués par les intempéries!!!




Oui j'ai reçu le message aussi !


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Oui j'ai reçu le message aussi !



La situation est repassée au vert, ça semble se normaliser... J'espère qu'il sera à Paris demain matin!


----------



## brunnno (19 Juin 2013)

NitroG42 a dit:


> Moi aussi...
> Sans vouloir être indiscret brunno, tu as personnalisé quoi ? Ram ou processeur ? ou autre chose ? Par ce que c'est bizarre que tu ne sois pas logé à la même enseigne que nous...



RAM + PROC + SSD + adaptateur ethernet

ou alors, la livraison de demain ne concerne que l'adaptateur...


----------



## crazymouton (19 Juin 2013)

Casaeric a dit:


> La situation est repassée au vert, ça semble se normaliser... J'espère qu'il sera à Paris demain matin!



C'est bien repassé au vert, mais j'ai peu d'espoir d'avoir mon MBA demain, surtout avec 10h d'avion... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------

Maintenant, ils sont à Hong Kong...


----------



## brunnno (19 Juin 2013)

ben de mon côté : statut  toujours bloqué en Corée (conditions météo)


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

crazymouton a dit:


> C'est bien repassé au vert, mais j'ai peu d'espoir d'avoir mon MBA demain, surtout avec 10h d'avion...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------
> 
> Maintenant, ils sont à Hong Kong...




Il peut être en Allemagne ce soir et à Paris demain matin!
Cross fingers


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

crazymouton a dit:


> C'est bien repassé au vert, mais j'ai peu d'espoir d'avoir mon MBA demain, surtout avec 10h d'avion...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------
> 
> Maintenant, ils sont à Hong Kong...



Départ de Hongkong! J'espère que la prochaine étape est pas en Asie...


----------



## crazymouton (19 Juin 2013)

Croisons les doigts 

J'espère qu'ils ne retournent pas à Shanghai...


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

crazymouton a dit:


> Croisons les doigts
> 
> J'espère qu'ils ne retournent pas à Shanghai...



Non direction Cologne! 
Tu as commande quoi comme machine?


----------



## DAROBA78 (19 Juin 2013)

Pour ma part Macbook Air modifié commandé le 11/06 au soir et livraison prévue au départ pour le 20/06 sur le site UPS.
A la vue des posts précédents, certains sont plus chanceux que moi car leur Mac est déjà en Corée alors que le mien est toujours à Shanghai  ... J'ai même des statuts UPS bizarres: En cours de livraison? A Shanghai???? 

Shanghai, China	 19/06/2013	 5:23	Colis envoyé, livr. en cours de progr.
19/06/2013	 5:20	Le colis a été envoyé et la livraison est en cours de programmation ; vérifier les mises à jour plus tard.
Shanghai, China	 18/06/2013	 17:04	Lecture d'exportation
Shanghai, China	 17/06/2013	 18:48	Lecture à l'arrivée
17/06/2013	 17:48	Lecture au départ
17/06/2013	 14:53	Lecture de l'origine
China	 17/06/2013	 1:32	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Après appel auprès du support UPS, il semblerait que mon colis est subit un retard... mais je n'ai pas plus d'explications...

Je n'ai du coup plus aucune date prévisionnelle affichée par UPS..

L'attente devient longue!


----------



## Casaeric (19 Juin 2013)

DAROBA78 a dit:


> Pour ma part Macbook Air modifié commandé le 11/06 au soir et livraison prévue au départ pour le 20/06 sur le site UPS.
> A la vue des posts précédents, certains sont plus chanceux que moi car leur Mac est déjà en Corée alors que le mien est toujours à Shanghai  ... J'ai même des statuts UPS bizarres: En cours de livraison? A Shanghai????
> 
> Shanghai, China	 19/06/2013	 5:23	Colis envoyé, livr. en cours de progr.
> ...




En effet tu n'as pas de chance!!! 
J'ai eu UPS le mien, commandé le 12, devrait arriver à Cologne cette nuit!
Courage!!


----------



## jaco67 (20 Juin 2013)

Le mien, commandé le 17, est enfin passé en "préparation de l'expédition"!


----------



## crazymouton (20 Juin 2013)

Le mien est en France


----------



## Casaeric (20 Juin 2013)

crazymouton a dit:


> Le mien est en France



C'est sur, les notre étaient ensemble! Le mien vient de quitter Roissy pour la maison!


----------



## brunnno (20 Juin 2013)

Commandé lundi, normalement livré aujourd'hui !!!

(au fait, mon iMac 2012 est en vente... )


----------



## crazymouton (20 Juin 2013)

Mon livreur UPS vient de me contacter, MBA dans mes mains vers 12h


----------



## DAROBA78 (20 Juin 2013)

Le mien est finalement parti de Corée cette nuit... Livraison peut etre demain?


----------



## pouet13 (20 Juin 2013)

Reçu


----------



## jaco67 (20 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Reçu


Pour ceux qui ont réceptionné le i7, un petit retour serait le bienvenu!

J'attends le mien, qui est à Shanghai et attend un vol....


----------



## brunnno (20 Juin 2013)

_toujours à "Roissy Charles de Gaulle" depuis 3h26 ce matin.... _:sleep:

edit : livré à l'instant ! 
_(site UPS pas vraiment à jour...)

_donc en résumé :
commande faite lundi (avec personnalisation) et *livrée en 3 jours*


----------



## crazymouton (20 Juin 2013)

Et voilà, premier message depuis mon MBA


----------



## richardw (20 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont réceptionné le i7, un petit retour serait le bienvenu!



Hello,
voilà, réceptionné aujourd'hui : commandé le 11 (dans la nuit) expédié le 17, livré le 20... 13 pouces, 8 Go Ram, SSD de 256 et i7 !

Pour l'instant voici mon retour : le i7 est nickel pour poster sur MacGé !


----------



## taolefeng (20 Juin 2013)

Commandé aujourd'hui, livraison estimée 28 Juin , 2013 - 02 Juil., 2013 :mouais:


----------



## Gaim_ (21 Juin 2013)

Macbook air 13" avec 8 Go de RAM commandé le 17/06, expedié ce matin, et annoncé comme livré au plus tard le 28/06. 

Ca fais long 1 semaine pour venir de Chine ? Ca met combien de temps en générale ?


----------



## brunnno (21 Juin 2013)

faut pas se fier à cette première info...

Pour ma part, il était prévu une mise en expédition sous 2 à 4 jours (en fait il est parti le lendemain) et une livraison prévue à partir du 28 juin (colis reçu le 20 en fait)

donc 3 jours entre la commande et la livraison au lieu de 10 jours annoncés !


----------



## jaco67 (21 Juin 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> faut pas se fier à cette première info...
> 
> Pour ma part, il était prévu une mise en expédition sous 2 à 4 jours (en fait il est parti le lendemain) et une livraison prévue à partir du 28 juin (colis reçu le 20 en fait)
> 
> donc 3 jours entre la commande et la livraison au lieu de 10 jours annoncés !



Le mien est en chemin, et l'avion  vient de décoller du Kazahkstan.
Le délai donné par ups est au 26.06, cela me semble bien pessimiste, à moins qu'ils ne prennent un week-end prolongé chez UPS!


----------



## thanhweb (23 Juin 2013)

J'ai commandé le mien le 20/06 et le status vient de passer à "Préparation de l'expédition". La livraison est prévue entre le 28/06 et le 02/07.

J'espère le recevoir avant, impatient !


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (23 Juin 2013)

Pour ma part 13' / i7 / 8Go / 512 commandé le 18, il vient d'arriver à Cologne. Livraison prévu pour le 27 depuis le début... Pour ceux qui ont reçu, combien de temps les vôtres sont ils restés à Cologne? Le délai me semble également pessimiste, 4 jours pour faire Cologne - Nantes... Ils me le livrent en vélo?

Location                                    	Date	             Local Time	Activity
Koeln, Germany	                         23/06/2013	 19:11	Arrival Scan
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 23/06/2013	 14:43	Departure Scan
                                                 23/06/2013	 10:03	Arrival Scan
Shanghai, China                  	 23/06/2013	 5:33 	Departure Scan
Shanghai, China	                         21/06/2013	 23:38	Export Scan
Scan
                                                 21/06/2013	 17:23	Arrival Scan
Scan
                                                 21/06/2013	 16:23	Departure Scan
Scan
                                                 21/06/2013	 12:42	Origin Scan
China	                                 21/06/2013	 0:47 	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## jaco67 (23 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> Pour ma part 13' / i7 / 8Go / 512 commandé le 18, il vient d'arriver à Cologne. Livraison prévu pour le 27 depuis le début... Pour ceux qui ont reçu, combien de temps les vôtres sont ils restés à Cologne? Le délai me semble également pessimiste, 4 jours pour faire Cologne - Nantes... Ils me le livrent en vélo?
> 
> Location                                    	Date	             Local Time	Activity
> Koeln, Germany	                         23/06/2013	 19:11	Arrival Scan
> ...



Par expérience, il fait Cologne -Strasbourg dans la nuit, genre départ de Cologne 23h et livré le lendemain a Strasbourg, le tout est de savoir s'il quitte Cologne dimanche soir ou lundi?
S'il quitte dimanche, je l'aurais lundi....


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (23 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Par expérience, il fait Cologne -Strasbourg dans la nuit, genre départ de Cologne 23h et livré le lendemain a Strasbourg, le tout est de savoir s'il quitte Cologne dimanche soir ou lundi?
> S'il quitte dimanche, je l'aurais lundi....



Le tien est aussi arrivé à Cologne ce soir?
Un vol Cologne-Paris dans la nuit serait parfait ou pour toi un départ Camion vers Strasbourg.


----------



## jaco67 (23 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> Le tien est aussi arrivé à Cologne ce soir?
> Un vol Cologne-Paris dans la nuit serait parfait ou pour toi un départ Camion vers Strasbourg.



Le mien est a Cologne, il est vrai que je rêve d'une liaison dans la nuit vers Strasbourg ( pas un bateau qui remonterait le Rhin) et de verifier le statut demain a 6h, et qui me dirait "out for delivery" !


----------



## Gaim_ (24 Juin 2013)

Pareil le miens est arrivé à Cologne Hier. Mais n'ayant pas d'update sur le tracker UPS j'en conclue qu'il n'en a pas bougé. Avec tout le trajet qu'il a fait il aurait pu faire quelques centaines de km en plus


----------



## thanhweb (24 Juin 2013)

Le mien vient de partir de Shangai, en espérant qu'il arrivera rapidement à Strasbourg


----------



## kil (24 Juin 2013)

il faut avouer que par rapport à Dell, ils sont vraiment très mauvais chez Apple...
Mais bon, plus belle sera la réception, enfin j'espère :love:


----------



## taolefeng (24 Juin 2013)

thanhweb a dit:


> Le mien vient de partir de Shangai, en espérant qu'il arrivera rapidement à Strasbourg



Exactement pareil, ils doivent être dans le même avion


----------



## djcox (24 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir , j'ai commander le mien hier soir ( I7 & 8go ram )  et j'ai "articles en cour de traitement" ça veut dire quoi ? merci d'avance


----------



## thanhweb (24 Juin 2013)

Cela signifie que ta machine est en cours d'assemblage.


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (24 Juin 2013)

Gaim_ a dit:


> Pareil le miens est arrivé à Cologne Hier. Mais n'ayant pas d'update sur le tracker UPS j'en conclue qu'il n'en a pas bougé. Avec tout le trajet qu'il a fait il aurait pu faire quelques centaines de km en plus



Toujours à Cologne pour ma part, les vôtres ont ils bougés?


----------



## Gaim_ (24 Juin 2013)

Nope toujours pas


----------



## jaco67 (24 Juin 2013)

Pour ma part, mon mba est à Cologne depuis vendredi soir, et ne bouge plus...et dire que Strasbourg n'est vraiment plus très loin, certes le courant (pour remonter le Rhin) est contraire...mais ce ne sont que 350km et ils sont bien plus long que les milliers déja parcourus!


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (24 Juin 2013)

@Jaco, @Gaim, quelle est votre date de livraison estimée par ups?


----------



## Gaim_ (24 Juin 2013)

@MarcassinBimbo : ma dat de livraison par UPS est normalement le 27 !! En espérant le recevoir avant évidement.


----------



## jaco67 (24 Juin 2013)

Chez moi aussi, la date estimée par ups est le 27, et ce depuis le début.
Mais comment expliquer qu'il fasse 9000km en 24 heures, puis 96h pour les 300 derniers km?


----------



## Gaim_ (24 Juin 2013)

Tiens je me posais la même question ^^ 

Je pense qu'ils attendent une certaine quantité de commande pour livrer ou le transport était prévue de base pour arriver chez nous le 27 ils ne se pressent donc pas.... Je trouve les 2 solutions abusés personnellement, vu que l'on paye assez cher pour le recevoir dans les meilleurs conditions. 

Mais bon aillant déjà eu pas mal de mauvaise expérience avec UPS j&#8217;espère surtout que ca arrivera bien le 27 dans un premier temps ( n'ayant pas le temps de le recevoir plus tard)


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (24 Juin 2013)

Idem, pour moi aussi le 27. J'aimerai bien le voir quitter Cologne cette nuit! D'autant plus que mon MBP (acheté en Apple store = livraison rapide  ) est vendu et que je n'ai plus rien depuis jeudi dernier...

J'ai remarqué que j'avais était débité sur ma CB qu'aujourd'hui, peut-être c'est un arrêt demandé par Apple afin de valider le paiement avant envoi définitif (simple supposition ça je ne sais même pas si c'est techniquement faisable avec les installations ups, ni si il y'a une logique dans ma supposition ^^)


----------



## Gaim_ (24 Juin 2013)

Je viens de passer en "lecture d'importation" je pense qu'il va passer en france dans la matinée


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (24 Juin 2013)

J'espère que le mien va te suivre ^^

MAJ : lecture d'importation


----------



## jaco67 (25 Juin 2013)

Ben, voila qu'à présent, le mien fait Cologne-Strasbourg via Roissy!
Toutes mes livraisons ups faiaient Cologne-Strasbourg en direct...sauf celle-ci, du coup faudra attendre demain pour découvrir mon nouveau bijou.


----------



## thanhweb (25 Juin 2013)

Mon Air fait une escale en Corée..


----------



## Gaim_ (25 Juin 2013)

Je pensait que le miens arriverait en France aujourd'hui mais il semble qu'il ne veuille décidement pas partir d'Allemagne :sleep:


----------



## jaco67 (25 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Ben, voila qu'à présent, le mien fait Cologne-Strasbourg via Roissy!
> Toutes mes livraisons ups faiaient Cologne-Strasbourg en direct...sauf celle-ci, du coup faudra attendre demain pour découvrir mon nouveau bijou.



Eh bien, après Roissy, il fait un tour par Chilly Mazarin...alors qu'il était à Cologne, donc plus très loin de Strasbourg...les mystères de la logistique!

J'espère qu'on va lui trouver une diligence directe pour faire Chilly-Strasbourg !


----------



## kakao (25 Juin 2013)

MBA 13 - 8 go ram - 256 SDD -  Commandé le mercredi 19 juin et à Cologne depuis dimanche. Depuis hier soir scotché sur lecture d'importation "en transit".

Voici le suivi d'UPS : 
Koeln, Germany	 25/06/2013	 0:37	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 24/06/2013	 9:40	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit
24/06/2013	 6:50	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Koeln, Germany	 23/06/2013	 19:11	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 23/06/2013	 14:43	Lecture au départ
23/06/2013	 10:03	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 23/06/2013	 5:33	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 22/06/2013	 23:59	Lecture d'exportation
22/06/2013	 17:40	Lecture à l'arrivée
22/06/2013	 16:40	Lecture au départ
22/06/2013	 12:39	Lecture de l'origine
China	 22/06/2013	 1:12	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (25 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Eh bien, après Roissy, il fait un tour par Chilly Mazarin...alors qu'il était à Cologne, donc plus très loin de Strasbourg...les mystères de la logistique!
> 
> J'espère qu'on va lui trouver une diligence directe pour faire Chilly-Strasbourg !



Toujours bloqué à Cologne, comme Gaim! Tiens nous informé lorsque le tien est livré


----------



## Gaim_ (25 Juin 2013)

Eh ben  au moins le tiens avance  j'aimerais bien que le miens soit à chilly mazarin c'est pas loin de chez moi


----------



## StepTwo (25 Juin 2013)

De mon côté, commandé le 18/06 (i7, 8GB) :

Livraison programmée :Mercredi, 26/06/2013, Avant la fin de la journée
Koeln, Germany                        25/06/2013     0:27     Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany                        24/06/2013     23:41     Lecture d'importation
Shenzhen, China                      22/06/2013     0:14     Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of      21/06/2013     21:53     Lecture au départ
                                                 21/06/2013     7:39     Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China                       21/06/2013     4:51     Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China                       20/06/2013     23:47     Lecture d'exportation
                                                 20/06/2013     18:52     Lecture à l'arrivée
                                                 20/06/2013     17:52     Lecture au départ
                                                 20/06/2013     12:51     Lecture de l'origine
China                                        20/06/2013     1:19     Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS 



C'est quand même ultra long non ?


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (25 Juin 2013)

Grâce à toi StepTwo, je sais que mon option ssd512 m'aura coûté 1 jour de plus pour la livraison! Même config que toi + 512 commandé le 18 au matin  et ups doit me livrer le 27 malgré que mon MBA soit arrivé à Cologne 1jr avant le tien... À ne rien y comprendre!


----------



## Gaim_ (25 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> Grâce à toi StepTwo, je sais que mon option ssd512 m'aura coûté 1 jour de plus pour la livraison! Même config que toi + 512 commandé le 18 au matin  et ups doit me livrer le 27 malgré que mon MBA soit arrivé à Cologne 1jr avant le tien... À ne rien y comprendre!



Eh bien à vraie dire je ne pense pas ayant commandé le miens le 17 au soir avec juste un upgrade de RAM et les 128 Go de DD de base. et cela fais pourtant 2 jours que mon mac est à Cologne sans doute en train de boire des pintes et à manger des saucisses alors que je l'attend ^^


----------



## StepTwo (25 Juin 2013)

@Gaim_ : Et UPS te dis quoi comme date de livraison programmée ?


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

StepTwo a dit:


> @Gaim_ : Et UPS te dis quoi comme date de livraison programmée ?



Eh bien comme toi je crois , le 27 ( si tenté qu'il me fassent pas le coup de ne pas trouver mon adresse ou autre excuse bien connu de UPS xD)

pour precision 
Koeln, Germany	 24/06/2013	 23:28	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 23/06/2013	 19:11	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 23/06/2013	 14:43	Lecture au départ
23/06/2013	 10:03	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 23/06/2013	 5:33	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 21/06/2013	 23:28	Lecture d'exportation
21/06/2013	 17:23	Lecture à l'arrivée
21/06/2013	 16:23	Lecture au départ
21/06/2013	 12:43	Lecture de l'origine
China	 21/06/2013	 0:47	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (26 Juin 2013)

@Gaim_ : les notre trinques vraiment ensemble, j'ai le même log UPS que toi à la minutes père sur chaque ligne! Espérons qu'ils ne se soit pas pris une cuite ce soir et qu'ils se décident enfin à bouger ^^


----------



## StepTwo (26 Juin 2013)

C'est ouf! mon statut UPS viens de changer y'a 5 minutes :

De "Mercredi, 26/06/2013", c'est passé à "Vendredi, 28/06/2013"

Pour un premier achat via le Apple Store online, c'est une expérience moyenne... que je risque pas de renouveler d'aussi tôt.


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> @Gaim_ : les notre trinques vraiment ensemble, j'ai le même log UPS que toi à la minutes père sur chaque ligne! Espérons qu'ils ne se soit pas pris une cuite ce soir et qu'ils se décident enfin à bouger ^^



Koeln, Germany	 26/06/2013	 2:49	Lecture au départ

Ça doit être la même chose pour toi je pense ... bonne nouvelle ^^


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2013)

Le mien est passé en cours de livraison...c'est le grand jour!


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

Ah ba c'est cool ça 

Comme il est arrivé à CDG ce matin a 4h et que j'habite en région parisienne j'èspère le recevoir aujourd'hui moi aussi


----------



## brunnno (26 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> Grâce à toi StepTwo, je sais que mon option ssd512 m'aura coûté 1 jour de plus pour la livraison! Même config que toi + 512 commandé le 18 au matin  et ups doit me livrer le 27 malgré que mon MBA soit arrivé à Cologne 1jr avant le tien... À ne rien y comprendre!



En fait, je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure les options jouent...
il doit y avoir beaucoup d'autres paramètres qui influencent les délais.
_(destinations, stocks, jour et heure de la commande dans la semaine....)_

Certains sont livrés en 3 jours malgré des personnalisations _(dans mon cas : 3 jours malgré la Modif du Processeur, de la RAM, du SSD et ajout d'un adaptateur ethernet)_ et d'autres attendent plus pour une machine de base...


----------



## thanhweb (26 Juin 2013)

De mon côté, la livraison est toujours pour le 28/06, il vient de partir de Corée. :sleep:


----------



## StepTwo (26 Juin 2013)

Rha triste, je viens de voir le livreur UPS par la fenêtre, pas de bol, c'était pour l'ipad de mon voisin...


----------



## kil (26 Juin 2013)

le mien est rendu à Hong Kong...
punaise, il aura voyagé le salop ^^


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2013)

Je vous écris ces ligne depuis mon nouveau MBA, je bénis Time Machine à chaque changement de bécane, tout est nickel.


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Je vous écris ces ligne depuis mon nouveau MBA, je bénis Time Machine à chaque changement de bécane, tout est nickel.



 Juste pour savoir la date qui t'avais été donné comme date de livraison programmé était aujourd'hui ? (le 26) Juste pour espérer l'avoir plus tôt que la date prévue de demain  ^^


----------



## kil (26 Juin 2013)

jaco67 a dit:


> Je vous écris ces ligne depuis mon nouveau MBA, je bénis Time Machine à chaque changement de bécane, tout est nickel.



félicitation 

j'en profite pour poser une question annexe.. mon mba va remplacer mon courageux macbook blanc 2007 sous snow...

est-ce que time machine fonctionne de snow -> mountain lion ?


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2013)

Gaim_ a dit:


> Juste pour savoir la date qui t'avais été donné comme date de livraison programmé était aujourd'hui ? (le 26) Juste pour espérer l'avoir plus tôt que la date prévue de demain  ^^


La date prévue par apple était entre le 25 et 27/06.
Par contre, dès l'expédition, UPS affichait la date du 26 qui fut scrupuleusement respectée, leurs prévisions semblent des plus fiables...


----------



## kakao (26 Juin 2013)

Le mien est arrivé à Roissy ce matin à 6h. Vient d.arriver à chilly Mazarin. Damned alors que je suis à 20 minutes de Roissy !

Ai-je un espoir de l'avoir aujourd'hui alors que la date de livraison est prévue le 27 ???


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

Etant dans le même cas et vu l'heure qu'il est au moment ou je repond je pense pouvoir dire qu'il va malheureusement falloir attendre demain


----------



## Viscerature (26 Juin 2013)

Salut les amis,

Je suis heureux de vous annoncer que je postule pour faire parti de ce groupe (pour le moment) très fermé qu'est celui des possesseurs de MBA 2013.

J'ai effectué ma commande le 21/06/2013 en fin d'après-midi et elle est supposée arriver le 01/07/2013 dans la journée.

MBA : i5, 8 Go RAM, 256 Go SSD

Pour l'instant il est partit de HONG KONG il y a quelques heures, je compte les jours jusqu'a ce qu'il arrive dans mes mains.

Connaissez-vous d'autres sites comme macg, macrumors, ... (en anglais aussi) ?

See ya les mecs et bon surf en attendant Mavericks.


----------



## kil (26 Juin 2013)

Viscerature a dit:


> Salut les amis,
> 
> Je suis heureux de vous annoncer que je postule pour faire parti de ce groupe (pour le moment) très fermé qu'est celui des possesseurs de MBA 2013.
> 
> ...



je pense que nos mba voyagent ensembles


----------



## thanhweb (26 Juin 2013)

Mon Air a pour l'instant fait :

Chine -> Corée -> Kazakhstan ->  Pologne


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

thanhweb a dit:


> Mon Air a pour l'instant fait :
> 
> Chine -> Corée -> Kazakhstan ->  Pologne



Moi qui trouvait que le miens avait eu un chemin détourné lol -> Chine -> Emirates -> Alemagne -> France. 

Je crois que là tu bat un record thanweb


----------



## kakao (26 Juin 2013)

Je croise les doigts pour demain matin, Gaim


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (26 Juin 2013)

@Gaim_ , @kakao je n'ai rien reçu non plus, donc je pense que demain c'est le grand jour pour nous


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

Après 10 jours d'attente :rateau: il y a intérêt lol je crois que je n'ai jamais attendu une commande aussi chère aussi longtemps. Même en demandant un PC Full custom a DELL ( le PC venant du fin fond des Etats Unis) Je n'ai pas attendu plus de 4 jours. Mais bon c'est le prix pour avoir une batterie de près de 14 h 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous tiens au courant quand je réceptionne le mien.


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (26 Juin 2013)

Idem pour moi, c'est la première fois que j'attend autant (Dell aussi avait été très rapide sur mes commandes CTO, entre 2004 et 2009). Le pire c'est que ma config est dispo en Apple Store mais j'ai trouvé des identifiants Apple On Campus (soit 12% de réduc) donc j'ai voulu tester l'Apple Store en ligne... Je regrette presque :rateau:

Vivement demain! Enfin si on le reçoit :sleep:


----------



## Gaim_ (26 Juin 2013)

MarcassinBimbo a dit:


> Idem pour moi, c'est la première fois que j'attend autant (Dell aussi avait été très rapide sur mes commandes CTO, entre 2004 et 2009). Le pire c'est que ma config est dispo en Apple Store mais j'ai trouvé des identifiants Apple On Campus (soit 12% de réduc) donc j'ai voulu tester l'Apple Store en ligne... Je regrette presque :rateau:
> 
> Vivement demain! Enfin si on le reçoit :sleep:



Pareil les 12  % du AOC ^^. moi j'avais le choix entre l'acheter ici avec AOC ou au Canada ( ou je déménage la semaine prochaine) ca coûtait moins cher avec AOC et plus interressant avec les 2 ans de guarantie mais tellement plus long aussi...


----------



## kakao (26 Juin 2013)

+1 J'ai trop hâte de l'avoir ce MBA ! En espérant qu'UPS ne merdouille pas :love:

Mieux vaut tard qu'un Dell car la pomme garde sa saveur longtemps. La preuve je vais donc bientôt me séparer de mon beau Macbook blanc de fin 2007 : toujours vaillant mais un peu limité maintenant. Question poids, rapidité et autonomie, j'espère que le Air saura me bluffer !

Après, comme @kil, j'apréhende un peu la migration des données et logiciels (dont inDesign) via Time Machine entre Snow Leopard et Mountain Lion


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (27 Juin 2013)

_Je pense_ que de Snow à Mountain tu n'auras pas de problème.

Dans le pire des cas, tu copie-colles manuellement ton dossier utilisateur. Tu perdras juste tes réglages OS et applications mais tu auras un OS tout propre et avec tes data (Biblio iTunes, Photos...) 

Bref, on fait du HS là.

Vivement demain! @kakao et @Gaim_ , keep me posted


----------



## thanhweb (27 Juin 2013)

Il aura fait pas mal de pays pour arriver à Strasbourg :

Chine -> Corée -> Kazakhstan -> Pologne -> Allemagne

Il est parti ce matin de Koeln donc je suppose qu'il devrait arriver en France dans la journée pour une livraison demain chez moi .

C'est clair que les délais de livraison chez Dell sont largement plus court. Pour avoir commandé un Inspiron 15R S.E personnalisé, 3 jours entre la commande et la livraison..


----------



## Viscerature (27 Juin 2013)

Le mien aussi est parti ce matin de Koeln. Pourtant l'arrivée est prévue le 1er Juillet.

Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Koeln, Germany	 
27/06/2013	 5:50	Lecture au départ
27/06/2013	 2:20	Lecture d'importation
27/06/2013	 0:20	Lecture à l'arrivée
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	 
26/06/2013	 18:56	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 15:07	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 
26/06/2013	 12:46	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 7:25	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 
26/06/2013	 4:48	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 
25/06/2013	 23:32	Lecture d'exportation
25/06/2013	 0:01	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 
24/06/2013	 23:00	Lecture au départ
24/06/2013	 19:51	Lecture de l'origine
China	 
24/06/2013	 7:36	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## thanhweb (27 Juin 2013)

Il est parti à la même heure que le tien, mais la livraison est prévue pour le 28/06 de mon côté .


----------



## kakao (27 Juin 2013)

Saint-Ouen 3h36 Out for delivery !
J'ai peine à croire que le camion d'UPS tourne autour de chez moi depuis tout ce temps, mais bon patience...


----------



## nik75011 (27 Juin 2013)

Pffff, y en a qui arrive à les recevoir...
commandé le 15/6 par mon APR un 13" avec i7, 8go de RAM et 512 Go de SSD et à hier, il est toujours parti de chine... C'est long !


----------



## manu12 (27 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
Mon 1er Mac arrive enfin !
Commande du 11, à Cologne depuis dimanche soir, livraison prévue aujourd'hui.
UPS vient juste d'appeler, passage prévu entre 10 et 11h, même si le suivi n'indique pas le tant attendu "Out for delivery" !
J'ai hâte !

Bon courage à tous, même si ça a beaucoup tourné en rond, la livraison semble se faire aux dates prévues.

@+


----------



## Gaim_ (27 Juin 2013)

Recu mon macbook air à l'instant. Pour une fois UPS ne s'est pas trompé d'adresse ou de départemetnt ^^ bonne nouvelle donc xD


----------



## manu12 (27 Juin 2013)

Idem !
1er post depuis 1 Mac, pour l'instant, ca va !


----------



## MarcassinBimbo (27 Juin 2013)

Pareil que vous Messieurs, reçu et heureux 

Et, bonne nouvelle, un SSD de Samsung qui va bien    (cf les news récente sur les SSD Sandisk vs Samsung)

Pour ceux qui sont dans l'attente, je vous donne mon log complet. Ca vous permettra de vous faire une idée sur les différentes étapes jusqu'à la livraison finale :

Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Saint-Herblain, France	 27/06/2013	 12:02	Livré
27/06/2013	 7:01	En cours de livraison
27/06/2013	 7:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Chilly Mazarin, France	 27/06/2013	 2:27	Lecture au départ
Chilly Mazarin, France	 26/06/2013	 13:05	Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 26/06/2013	 8:05	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 3:58	Lecture à l'arrivée
26/06/2013	 3:56	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 26/06/2013	 2:49	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 24/06/2013	 23:43	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 23/06/2013	 19:11	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 23/06/2013	 14:43	Lecture au départ
23/06/2013	 10:03	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 23/06/2013	 5:33	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 21/06/2013	 23:38	Lecture d'exportation
21/06/2013	 17:23	Lecture à l'arrivée
21/06/2013	 16:23	Lecture au départ
21/06/2013	 12:42	Lecture de l'origine
China	 21/06/2013	 0:47	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent le leur. L'attente vaux la chandelle!


----------



## kakao (27 Juin 2013)

Reçu à 12h45 !!! Enfin 
En train de le configurer. 

Est-ce que le trackpad fait du bruit quand (un petit clic) vous cliquez dessus en bas ???


----------



## kil (27 Juin 2013)

le mien est bloqué à :
Koeln, Germany	 27/06/2013	 5:50	Lecture au départ

ça me fait un peu peur parce que d'après vos suivis, 1h30 après il arrivait à Paris.. là rien, j'espère qu'il n'est pas retourné à Hong Kong


----------



## taolefeng (27 Juin 2013)

Le mien aussi est bloqué au départ de Koeln :mouais:
Il m'est annoncé pour demain, j'espère que ce délai sera respecté


----------



## Lanfeust spp (27 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

MBA commandé le 23, arrivée prévue entre le 2 et le 4 juillet.
Mais depuis ce matin, voila ce qui s'affiche :

"
État	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Retard d'expédition	{UNKNOWN PLACE}
"

Bref, il n'est plus à Shangaï mais où est il ?? mystère.

Ils ont perdu mon MBA ces c... !!!


----------



## thanhweb (28 Juin 2013)

Malheureusement pour moi, la date de livraison est reportée au 01/07


----------



## djcox (28 Juin 2013)

Lanfeust spp a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> MBA commandé le 23, arrivée prévue entre le 2 et le 4 juillet.
> Mais depuis ce matin, voila ce qui s'affiche :
> ...



moi aussi commander le 23   livraison prévu entre le 2 et le 4 juillet  ups estime la livraison le 3 juillet  voila le tracking UPS 

Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/06/2013	 14:57	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 28/06/2013	 7:07	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit
28/06/2013	 6:46	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/06/2013	 7:32	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 28/06/2013	 4:51	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 27/06/2013	 22:06	Lecture d'exportation
27/06/2013	 0:01	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 26/06/2013	 23:00	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 18:27	Lecture de l'origine
China	 26/06/2013	 7:13	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Lanfeust spp (28 Juin 2013)

Merci Djcox.

J'espère vivement qu'ils voyagent ensemble mais ce qui m'inquiète, c'est cette annonce de retard d'expédition et l'absence de tracking.

Affaire à suivre


----------



## djcox (28 Juin 2013)

moi aussi ca me parait bizare  c'est deux ligne 

Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/06/2013	 14:57	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 28/06/2013	 7:07	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit


----------



## jaco67 (28 Juin 2013)

djcox a dit:


> moi aussi ca me parait bizare  c'est deux ligne
> 
> Incheon, Korea, Republic of     28/06/2013     14:57    Lecture au départ
> Koeln, Germany     28/06/2013     7:07    Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit


Rien de surprenant.
Lors du départ du colis, et afin de ne pas retarder ton colis à son entrée en Europe, les formalités douanières sont en cours de traitement à Cologne.


----------



## Lanfeust spp (29 Juin 2013)

Tracking mis à jour , MBA retrouvé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 28/06/2013	 4:52	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 28/06/2013	 3:46	Lecture au départ
28/06/2013	 1:48	Lecture d'importation
28/06/2013	 0:49	Lecture à l'arrivée
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	 27/06/2013	 19:20	Lecture au départ
27/06/2013	 19:17	*Le vol a été retardé pour des raisons mécaniques*. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit
27/06/2013	 19:12	Le vol a été retardé pour des raisons mécaniques.
27/06/2013	 15:18	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 27/06/2013	 12:47	Lecture au départ
27/06/2013	 7:46	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 27/06/2013	 5:02	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 26/06/2013	 23:49	Lecture d'exportation
26/06/2013	 18:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
26/06/2013	 17:00	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 12:58	Lecture de l'origine
China	 26/06/2013	 23:56	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS"


----------



## taolefeng (29 Juin 2013)

Pff ça commence à faire long, il a fait pleins de km en 3 jours et mtn il est bloqué à Paris --'
Et en plus il ne m'affiche plus de prévision de date de livraison :mouais:

Chilly Mazarin, France	 28/06/2013	 22:44	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 28/06/2013	 7:55	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 27/06/2013	 17:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 27/06/2013	 5:50	Lecture au départ
27/06/2013	 0:50	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 26/06/2013	 22:57	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 26/06/2013	 21:09	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 18:38	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 26/06/2013	 17:11	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 15:22	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 26/06/2013	 12:04	Lecture au départ
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 25/06/2013	 7:48	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 25/06/2013	 4:56	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 24/06/2013	 22:18	Lecture d'exportation
24/06/2013	 18:50	Lecture à l'arrivée
24/06/2013	 17:50	Lecture au départ
24/06/2013	 12:25	Lecture de l'origine
China	 24/06/2013	 0:10	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## thanhweb (29 Juin 2013)

Taolefeng,

Mon Air est au même endroit que toi.. Normalement, prévu d'être livré le 28/06 et reporté au 01/07.

Maintenant, la date de livraison a disparu sur le tracking UPS.


----------



## taolefeng (29 Juin 2013)

@thanhweb 
On a vraiment pas de chance. J'ai vu que t'es aussi en Alsace en plus.
Il fait comment Chilly Mazarin-Strasbourg ?? En Camion ?


----------



## thanhweb (29 Juin 2013)

Je pense, ils ont tout le week-end maintenant...

Surtout qu'Apple a déjà pioché dans ma banque !


----------



## djcox (29 Juin 2013)

@Lanfeust spp

décidément ils ont pas fait le voyage ensemble , commander le même jour que toi ( 23/06) et même config (I7 , 8GO )

voila le tracking 

Koeln, Germany	 29/06/2013	 0:19	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 28/06/2013	 23:25	Lecture d'importation
Warsaw, Poland	 28/06/2013	 21:03	Lecture au départ
28/06/2013	 18:35	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/06/2013	 14:57	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 28/06/2013	 7:07	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit
28/06/2013	 6:46	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/06/2013	 7:32	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 28/06/2013	 4:51	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 27/06/2013	 22:06	Lecture d'exportation
27/06/2013	 0:01	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 26/06/2013	 23:00	Lecture au départ
26/06/2013	 18:27	Lecture de l'origine
China	 26/06/2013	 7:13	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## jaco67 (29 Juin 2013)

taolefeng a dit:


> @thanhweb
> On a vraiment pas de chance. J'ai vu que t'es aussi en Alsace en plus.
> Il fait comment Chilly Mazarin-Strasbourg ?? En Camion ?


J'étais dans ton cas il y a une semaine. Il partira de Chilly Mazarin lundi soir et sera a Strasbourg mardi vers 5h00, et tu seras donc livré le mardi.


----------



## nx357 (30 Juin 2013)

Pour info j'ai reçu le mien le 20 juin : MBA personnalisé full option 512 8go I7 qwerty us. 

C'est un véritable monstre dans un tout petit châssis !!!!


----------



## Math.p (30 Juin 2013)

A mon tour ! 

MBA 13" i7 8Go 512 avec en plus l'adaptaeur Tdb Eternet commandé jeudi 27 et normalement livraison vendredi 5 ou lundi/mardi 8/9 juillet !

Article toujours en cours de préparation...

Il va remplacer mon MacBook unibody alu acheté en janvier 2009, toujours vaillant mais vieillissant.


----------



## Lanfeust spp (1 Juillet 2013)

dernière ligne droite. la livraison est prévue mardi...:love:


----------



## thanhweb (1 Juillet 2013)

La mise à jour UPS est tombé, mon Air sera livré aujourd'hui :style: !


----------



## kil (1 Juillet 2013)

et voilà, je vous écrit avec mon petit mba  reçu ce midi
13", i7, 8go, 256go Samsung....

je trouve la dalle vraiment bien, je me demandais si cela pouvait être autre chose que LG ? je ne vois pas la marque dans les détails systèmes...

Le truc de fou, l'alimentation de mon macbook blanc 2007 m'a laché hier soir... 

vraiment super agréable pour l'instant, j'ai juste eu peur de ne pas avoir de rétroéclairage, avant que je me rende compte que cela venait des réglages claviers ^^

tout petit bémol, c'est vrai que le click du touchpad se fait entendre, mais bon, vraiment rien de rédhibitoire


----------



## iakiak (1 Juillet 2013)

kil a dit:


> et voilà, je vous écrit avec mon petit mba  reçu ce midi
> 13", i7, 8go, 256go Samsung....
> 
> je trouve la dalle vraiment bien, je me demandais si cela pouvait être autre chose que LG ? je ne vois pas la marque dans les détails systèmes...
> ...



Mais faut arrêter avec LG ou cette dalle "pourrie".
LG sait faire de très bonnes dalles (comme Samsung de très mauvaises) et le TN est probablement la technologie la plus adaptée à ce type de portables (11-13"). C'est réactif, ça consomme rien. L'angle de vision n'est pas un problème sur ces petits écrans.

La colorimétrie est pas top dans une pièce noire, mesurée à la sonde !
La belle affaire !!!
Un ultrabook est fait pour être utilisé partout, souvent dans un environnement lumineux, voir très lumineux, avec une t° couleur changeante (selon l'éclairage). Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en cogne du Delta E !!! Dans le train, sur une terrasse ou au bureau l'environnement sera tellement différent qu'espérer une chromie fiable est une hérésie.

Si on veut de la fiabilité, dans un beau bureau dédié à un travail photographique et chromique rien empêche l'achat d'un bel écran externe calibré aux petits oignons.


----------



## kil (1 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Mais faut arrêter avec LG ou cette dalle "pourrie".
> LG sait faire de très bonnes dalles (comme Samsung de très mauvaises) et le TN est probablement la technologie la plus adaptée à ce type de portables (11-13"). C'est réactif, ça consomme rien. L'angle de vision n'est pas un problème sur ces petits écrans.
> 
> La colorimétrie est pas top dans une pièce noire, mesurée à la sonde !
> ...



m'engueule pas ^^, j'ai dit que j'en étais très content ^^


----------



## Math.p (1 Juillet 2013)

Le mien est sans doute dans les airs, au départ de shangaï !

Question à propos de la livraison, est-ce que une fourchette est donnée, au moins par demie-journée, par UPS ? Parce que bon... je suis normalement livré vendredi mais je bosse 

Mon gardien est cependant ouvert de 8h à 12h donc si ça pouvait tomber dans ce créneau ça serait nice ! Autrement ça sera livraison au bureau...


----------



## magicworld170 (3 Juillet 2013)

Figurez vous que je viens d'avoir un conseiller pour une commande sur le macbook air.
Celui-ci ma clairement informé que je le ne recevrais pas avant un mois.
J'étais choqué ! Bon, ça va me paraître très long cette attente.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

kil a dit:


> m'engueule pas ^^, j'ai dit que j'en étais très content ^^



Désolé, c'était rien de personnel... 
Je dois lire trop de forums ou de tests qui disent que l'écran est nul... Que LG c'est de la m...
Faut que j'arrête... Vivement les vacances.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




magicworld170 a dit:


> Figurez vous que je viens d'avoir un conseiller pour une commande sur le macbook air.
> Celui-ci ma clairement informé que je le ne recevrais pas avant un mois.
> J'étais choqué ! Bon, ça va me paraître très long cette attente.



A oui c'est choquant.
C'est qui ce conseiller ???
Fiable ?

Moi qui fait commander un Air bientôt j'aurais bien voulu l'avoir avant août...


----------



## GrannySmith (3 Juillet 2013)

MagicWorld170 :tu l'as commandé quand? Quel config? Car moi j'ai commandé mon MBA(SSD 256go, 8go de ram et core i5) samedi 29 juin et la je viens de voir sur le site apple qu'il était  prêt pour l'expédition ^^


----------



## Viscerature (3 Juillet 2013)

Re,

Bref que du bon pour moi en ce moment

J'ai reçu mon MBA i5, 8Go RAM, 256Go SSD Lundi dans la matinée et que dire. 

Qu'est ce qu'il est beau, léger, réactif, le SSD  il tient la batterie ultra longtemps

Je trouve les finitions plus solide que sur le MBP 13.

Dommage pour ceux qui ont (en attendant confirmation) un temps d'attente d'un mois ou plus.


----------



## Oli35 (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Commande hier du MBA 13" 4 Go RAM/128 Go SSD, bref le standard avec clavier canadien français.
La carte cadeau a été expédiée hier soir avec date de livraison au 10 , tandis que le Mac reste en traitement.

Vont-ils arriver dans le même colis ?

J'ai hâte de recevoir mon premier Mac


----------



## GrannySmith (3 Juillet 2013)

Ma carte cadeaux a aussi été envoyé séparément, arrivé prévu le 11 pour la carte et entre le 9 et le 11 pour mon MBA.


----------



## Lanfeust spp (5 Juillet 2013)

MBA reçu mercrediConfiguré hier
Et déballé aujourd'hui (c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire)


Après 20 ans de Pc, les débuts sous Mac sont enthousiasmant.


Petite info :
J'ai commandé le 23 avant que l'offre de carte cadeau ne soit affichée.
Ce matin, en surfant, nous avons découvert cette offre et nous étions vert de l'avoir loupée.
Petit coup de fil au service client et hop la carte nous sera envoyée sous 3 semaines.
Le conseiller n'a pas rechigné et s'est même excusé qu'on ne nous l'ai pas proposé lors de la commande.
Que du bonheur
Niveau de satisfaction : 100% !! ;-)


Je vous en fait part, si ça peut servir à qqun


----------



## Math.p (5 Juillet 2013)

Lanfeust spp a dit:


> MBA reçu mercrediConfiguré hier
> Et déballé aujourd'hui (c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire)
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info, j'étais exactement dans le même cas que toi, commande le 27 juin et offre back to school lancée 3 jours après, j'avais un peu les boules.

Je viens de les appeler et bingo je reçois également ma carte cadeau sous 3 semaines !!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Juillet 2013)

Hello tout le monde 

Après 5 années de vaillants services mon MacBook Pro Late 15'' 2008 va passer la main à ce magnifique MBA !

Je vais, comme vous, sur une configuration personnalisée : CPU i7, 8Go de RAM, 256Go.

J'hésite un peu, concernant le CPU, de prendre un i5 vu qu'il est pas mal en performance, mais comme je garde ma machine au moins 5 ans je pense qu'il est préférable d'ajouter 150&#8364; pour passer au i7. 
Si vous avez  avis l'a dessus n'hésitez pas.

La batterie est tellement impressionnante apparemment (mon MBP Late 2008 tient 1h30 Max.) que je pense qu'on fini par l'utiliser uniquement sur batterie même chez soi !


----------



## sephiroth88 (6 Juillet 2013)

@yoskiz: j'ai reçu il y a 3 jours exactement la même machine que tu envisages de commander (i7-8go-256go).

Je n'ai pas eu une seconde d'hésitation pour la RAM, 8go est vraiment incontournable si l'on souhaite conserver sa machine au moins 3 ans.

J'ai pris la version 256go parce que je pouvais profiter d'une réduction intéressante avec AOC, et c'est vrai que c'est quand même beaucoup plus confortable que 128go, on n'a pas trop à se soucier de tout le temps libérer de l'espace disque.

Là où j'ai le plus hésité, c'est pour le processeur. A vrai dire, cela me dérangeait un peu d'acheter un ordi avec des performances en retrait par rapport à la version précédente (i5 2012 vs i5 2013).
Les différents tests sur la toile m'ont convaincu que le i7 était le bon choix: 20% de performance en plus ce n'est pas rien, et ça laisse entrevoir une bonne tenue dans le temps (j'envisage de garder ce macbook 5 ans). Le comparatif d'Anandtech devrait plus t'éclairer sur le choix i5 vs i7.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juillet 2013)

@sephiroth88 : merci pour ton avis.

Effectivement vu que je souhaite aussi conserver minimum 5 ans ce MBA (mon MBP Late 2008 a quasi 5 ans) il vaut mieux un i7 je pense.

Merci encore et profites bien de ta nouvelle machine


----------



## Oli35 (7 Juillet 2013)

Mon MBA a finalement quitté la Chine cette nuit, et doit se trouver entre Almaty et Köln, l'attente va être longue avant la livraison prévue jeudi!

Autant profiter du délai pour prendre une housse rigide


----------



## mksoft_ (7 Juillet 2013)

quand à moi, mon mba 11'' 8go/256go a été commandé le 3 juillet dans l'après-midi, et il doit être en vol entre Dubai et l'Europe en ce moment même.
Le tracking:

Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 07/07/2013	 12:21	Lecture au départ
07/07/2013	 9:51	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 07/07/2013	 5:33	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 06/07/2013	 22:13	Lecture d'exportation
06/07/2013	 16:32	Lecture à l'arrivée
06/07/2013	 15:32	Lecture au départ
06/07/2013	 14:00	Lecture de l'origine
China	 06/07/2013	 0:42	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

UPS semble dire qu'il arrivera jeudi, ce qui ne m'arrange pas du tout je serai partit en vacances la veille au soir :sick: (bon, seulement pour 5 jours, donc j'aurai pas trop à attendre, mais dommage de partir sans le nouvel ordi  )


----------



## GrannySmith (7 Juillet 2013)

Le mien arrive normalement mercredi en fin de journée, mais vu ou il en est, j'espere que ça sera avant ^^

Koeln, Germany	 06/07/2013	 2:15	Lecture d'importation
06/07/2013	 0:43	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 05/07/2013	 22:49	Lecture au départ
05/07/2013	 18:59	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 05/07/2013	 17:23	Lecture au départ
05/07/2013	 14:55	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 05/07/2013	 11:46	Lecture au départ
05/07/2013	 7:49	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 05/07/2013	 4:57	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 04/07/2013	 22:04	Lecture d'exportation
04/07/2013	 18:30	Lecture à l'arrivée
04/07/2013	 17:30	Lecture au départ
04/07/2013	 12:35	Lecture de l'origine
China	 04/07/2013	 0:47	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

En tous cas j'ai hâte de le recevoir, mon 1er mac, jespère ne pas être déçu!


----------



## Oli35 (7 Juillet 2013)

Il a débarqué à Cologne 

J'ai choisi de rester avec 4 Go de RAM, j'espère que je ne le regretterai pas: que des tâches basiques de bureautique, je compte faire un peu de photo occasionnellement, et généralement je garde pas mal d'applications ouvertes. Sous Windows pas de problème avec mon usage avec 3/4 Go.


----------



## GrannySmith (7 Juillet 2013)

Oli35 a dit:


> Il a débarqué à Cologne
> 
> J'ai choisi de rester avec 4 Go de RAM, j'espère que je ne le regretterai pas: que des tâches basiques de bureautique, je compte faire un peu de photo occasionnellement, et généralement je garde pas mal d'applications ouvertes. Sous Windows pas de problème avec mon usage avec 3/4 Go.



Didonc le tiens a été super rapide par rapport au mien^^ Il est a Koeln depuis samedi matin 
Sur les conseils de plusieurs personnes du Forum j'ai pris 8go de ram (pour l'avenir), mais j'aurai la même utilisation que toi, juste des trucs basiques!


----------



## mksoft_ (7 Juillet 2013)

le mien est aussi à cologne (koeln) depuis 16h39, et là evidemment il se passe plus rien, pfff
;-)
Concernant les 4go, en utilisation normale je pense que çà suffit (meme si evidemment 8go c'est toujours mieux pour moi, mais je programme sur le mac, et je me sers parfois de machines virtuelles...), surtout que Maverick devrait consommer moins de ram d'après ce que j'ai lu


----------



## GrannySmith (8 Juillet 2013)

mksoft_ a dit:


> quand à moi, mon mba 11'' 8go/256go a été commandé le 3 juillet dans l'après-midi, et il doit être en vol entre Dubai et l'Europe en ce moment même.
> Le tracking:
> 
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 07/07/2013	 12:21	Lecture au départ
> ...




Le mien est prévu pour Mercredi(je suis de Paris), s'ils sont au même endroit avec un peu de chance tu l'aura un peu plus tôt


----------



## mksoft_ (8 Juillet 2013)

j'aimerai bien  mais là il se passe plus rien depuis son arrivée à Koel hier après-midi


----------



## iakiak (8 Juillet 2013)

GrannySmith a dit:


> Didonc le tiens a été super rapide par rapport au mien^^ Il est a Koeln depuis samedi matin
> Sur les conseils de plusieurs personnes du Forum j'ai pris 8go de ram (pour l'avenir), mais j'aurai la même utilisation que toi, juste des trucs basiques!



Quand on voit la tendance à certaines applis à se goinfrer en Ram, de plus en plus, versions après versions tu as bien fait de prendre 8Go de ram !!

Je n'ai que 4Go sur mon vieil iMac. Et parfois même en basique avec quelques logiciels gourmands (iPhoto ou Lightroom par exemple) plus quelques applis ordinaires (safari, mail, office, iTunes) je sature la mémoire et l'ordinateur rame...

Pour l'avenir ou le confort, 8Go seront bien utiles...


----------



## Math.p (8 Juillet 2013)

Reçu ce matin 8h30 !!

Ce soir déballage de la bêêêête


----------



## GrannySmith (8 Juillet 2013)

Bon le mien a toujours pas bouger de cologne, ca commence faire long^^ pour faire passer le temps j'ai été lui acheter une Coque SmartShell 

@iakiak : En effet vu l'usage que j'en ai ce nétait pas trop utile, mais je me dis que peut être mes besoins changeront (j'en doute), ou que si je veux le garder longtemps il est préférable (si on peut) de le booster à 8go.

Par contre je commence a douté j'ai pris un core I5, et y'en a qui me dise que si je veux le garder longtemps (dans un monde parfait si je pouvais le garder 4/5 ans, ça serai pas mal), il lui faudrait un core I7... Bref jespère que je n'ai pas fait d'erreur en choisissant un I5!


----------



## mksoft_ (8 Juillet 2013)

i5/I7 : c'est 20% de puissance en plus ou en moins, c'est pas non plus un changement hallucinant... çà serait 50% ou plus ok mais là...
moi aussi toujours bloqué à cologne...


----------



## iakiak (8 Juillet 2013)

GrannySmith a dit:


> Bon le mien a toujours pas bouger de cologne, ca commence faire long^^ pour faire passer le temps j'ai été lui acheter une Coque SmartShell
> 
> @iakiak : En effet vu l'usage que j'en ai ce nétait pas trop utile, mais je me dis que peut être mes besoins changeront (j'en doute), ou que si je veux le garder longtemps il est préférable (si on peut) de le booster à 8go.
> 
> Par contre je commence a douté j'ai pris un core I5, et y'en a qui me dise que si je veux le garder longtemps (dans un monde parfait si je pouvais le garder 4/5 ans, ça serai pas mal), il lui faudrait un core I7... Bref jespère que je n'ai pas fait d'erreur en choisissant un I5!



Faut prendre le i7 si on a besoin de puissance aujourd'hui !
Dans 4 ou 5 ans i5 ou i7 ils seront de toutes façon totalement dépassés en puissance. On aura des machine probablement 3 ou 4x plus rapides. Alors c'est pas 20% de puissance en plus d'aujourd'hui qui changeront quelquechose ! 
T'as bien fait de plutôt investir dans la ram à mon avis !


----------



## GrannySmith (8 Juillet 2013)

Oui il est vrai que la technologie avance bien trop vite, et puis je me dis que la je suis actuellement sur un I3 donc tous sera forcement mieux^^

Grrrr mon MBA est coincé a Cologne depuis 3 jours, je commence a me dire que je ne l'aurai pas d'ici mercredi comme prévu!!

Ceci dit je commence à me demander si je vais réussir a m'en sortir sur Mac, n'en n'ayant jamais utilisé


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juillet 2013)

mksoft_ a dit:


> i5/I7 : c'est 20% de puissance en plus ou en moins, c'est pas non plus un changement hallucinant... çà serait 50% ou plus ok mais là...
> moi aussi toujours bloqué à cologne...



Hello tout le monde,

Je vais commander un MBA 2013 dans peu de temps alors que mon choix est fait pour un SSD 256Go et 8Go de RAM le CPU reste encore en question.

Par rapport à mon C2D de mon MBP Late 2008 le i5 sera un peu, beaucoup, TRÈS supérieur ? Ou vaut mieux avoir un i7 pour avoir une grosse différence ?

Je souhaite garder 5 ans cette machine comme mon MBP Late 2008, ce n'est pas que j'ai besoin d'une grosse puissance mais je voudrais être sûr de pouvoir utiliser correctement ma machine dans plusieurs années. (Utilisation : Aperture, Pixelmator, surf, mail, office...)

Sachant que 150 c'est pas négligeable... Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## iakiak (8 Juillet 2013)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Je vais commander un MBA 2013 dans peu de temps alors que mon choix est fait pour un SSD 256Go et 8Go de RAM le CPU reste encore en question.
> 
> ...


Geekbench.
MBA i7 : 8100 points
MBA i5 : 6600 points
MBP C2D 2530Mhz : 3700 points
Un peu moins pour les versions moins puissantes.

Donc avec un i5 c'est presque 2x plus rapide, avec le i7 c'est un peu plus de 2x.
Mais surtout cela ne prend pas en compte la partie graphique et pas tellement bien le SSD... Tu peux en fait espérer des perfs absolument incomparables avec ton MBP. C'est un autre monde. Vraiment.

Après ça veut pas dire que ça vaut un MBP Retina ou que dans 4 ans tu seras pas au même niveau que ton MBP aujourd'hui.
Mais pour moi le SSD est vraiment LA révolution dans l'informatique de ces dernières années.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Geekbench.
> MBA i7 : 8100 points
> MBA i5 : 6600 points
> MBP C2D 2530Mhz : 3700 points
> ...



Wouaaa !! Effectivement je ne me rends pas compte mais mon MBP C2D est quand même loin derrière je comprends pourquoi dans Aperture c'est pas très rapide !

Donc i5 globalement sera au niveau dans beaucoup de situations et un i7 pour des demandes de logiciels gourmands je pense.

Je te remercie beaucoup pour tes explications c'est sympa d'avoir pris un moment pour me répondre


----------



## Oli35 (8 Juillet 2013)

Carte cadeau reçue par pli postal aujourd'hui,
MBA toujours à Cologne


----------



## GrannySmith (9 Juillet 2013)

Allée le voyage touche à sa fin^^ Je sais pas ou est le votre (J'imagine comme le miens) mais actuellement il est a Roissy, encore un p'tit tour à Chilly Mazarin (si j'ai bien compris) et la petite merveille sera entre nos mains!!! :style:


----------



## Maxoubx (9 Juillet 2013)

commandé le 2, réception prévu jeudi 11


----------



## mksoft_ (9 Juillet 2013)

ben moi il est partit de Koel seulement ce matin à l'aube, mais apparemment il n'est arrivé nulle part, le tracking n'est plus mis à jour (le triangle des bermudes a migré en belgique?)
(ou alors il est pas vraiment partit et le tracking est faux...)


----------



## GrannySmith (9 Juillet 2013)

Le mien aussi est parti tôt ce matin (à 2h20 précisément^^), puis arrivée a Orly et la il attend gentillement a Chilly Mazarin la livraison (jespère) demain.
Avec un peu de chance le tien et avec le mien!


----------



## Oli35 (9 Juillet 2013)

mksoft_ a dit:


> ben moi il est partit de Koel seulement ce matin à l'aube, mais apparemment il n'est arrivé nulle part, le tracking n'est plus mis à jour (le triangle des bermudes a migré en belgique?)
> (ou alors il est pas vraiment partit et le tracking est faux...)


Ils ont dû prendre un camion ensemble


----------



## dravode (9 Juillet 2013)

Le mien est parti de Chilly à 21h30. J'espère le recevoir à Lyon demain. 

Vous avez parlé de carte-cadeau, c'est quoi cette offre ?


----------



## GrannySmith (10 Juillet 2013)

Je vous écris de mon MBA, il a été livré ce matin!!!!!

Je galere un peu pour l'instant, mais j'espère que ça va aller mieux^^

Dernière ligne droite pour ceux qui attende le leurs! Courage


----------



## dravode (10 Juillet 2013)

Nos ordis devaient être dans le même camion jusqu'à Chilly. J'attend toujours le mien


----------



## byrdo (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici mon cas.

6 juillet : J'ai commandé mon MBA personnalisé (i7, 8Go, 256 ssd). La date de livraison estimée est alors le 17-19 juillet
9 juillet : La commande, qui était en cours de préparation à Shanghai, est passée en status "Expédié". La date de livraison estimée est alors le 18 juillet.
11 juillet (aujourd'hui, ce matin), le colis est indiqué en cours d'acheminement, et localisé au Luxembourg.


Mes questions :
- Comment disposez-vous du suivi UPS ? Je n'ai qu'un suivi sur le site d'Apple, et aucun transporteur n'est mentionné. Je ne comprends pas comment vous avez pu disposer depuis le départ d'un tracking UPS. 
- J'ai parcouru les pages, et personne ne semble avoir vu son MBA passer par le Luxembourg. Qu'en penser ?
- Avez-vous pour la plupart reçu votre colis avant la date estimée ?


Merci.


----------



## GrannySmith (11 Juillet 2013)

Salut!!!
Alors quand tu click sur Suivre la livraison dans ton compte Apple, tu as un numéros de suivi sur lequel tu peux cliquer qui t'enverra sur un lien(qui sert pas à grand chose), ce numéro tu le rentre dans : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=PriNav
Et après tu as le tracking qui apparait.

En effet jusqu'a maintenant j'ai vu que 2 itinéraire possible mais après je pense que ça dépend des livraisons a faire. Regarde sur UPS tu en auras le coeur net^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Le mien avait un date de livraison prévu entre le 10 et le 12, il est arrivé hier... 
Si en effet il est au Luxembourg tu as de la chance tu vas le recevoir plus vite que prévu.


----------



## byrdo (11 Juillet 2013)

GrannySmith a dit:


> Salut!!!
> Alors quand tu click sur Suivre la livraison dans ton compte Apple, tu as un numéros de suivi sur lequel tu peux cliquer qui t'enverra sur un lien(qui sert pas à grand chose), ce numéro tu le rentre dans : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=PriNav
> Et après tu as le tracking qui apparait.
> 
> ...



En fait, aucun nom de transporteur n'est indiqué, et aucun numéro de suivi n'est pour le moment indiqué ; voir ci-dessous (j'ai enlevé seulement le numéro de référence).

État  En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais LUXEMBOURG, LU LU 
   Livraison estimée 18 juillet 2013 
  Transporteur 
   Numéro de suivi 
     Numéro de    référence


----------



## GrannySmith (11 Juillet 2013)

En effet c'est étrange, ça + le fait qu'il se trouve au Luxembourg.Si j'étais dans ton cas j'appellerai demain pour savoir, histoire de.... Mais bon je suis pas sur qu'il puisse te répondre.


----------



## manu3131 (12 Juillet 2013)

Pour moi:

Macbook air 13 i5 ssd 128 go et 8 Go de ram

Commande passée le 10 juillet. 
Livraison estimée entre le 19 et le 23 juillet.


----------



## Spykee (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai commandé un MacBook Air 13" avec 8 Go de RAM et 256 Go de SSD le 8 juillet.

Le suivi Apple m'indique que l'ordinateur a été envoyé le 11 juillet, et estime la livraison entre le 16 et le 18 juillet. Le suivi UPS m'indique quant-à-lui une livraison dans les temps le 18 juillet, mais le colis est toujours en lecture d'exportation à Shangaï...

Qu'en pensez-vous que je vais le recevoir ? Plutôt le 16, plutôt le 18, ou ça peut mettre encore plus de temps ?


----------



## nicolas91 (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour info mon MBA 13, 8go, 512go, 1,3 Ghz, pour une commande validée le 8 juillet, produit expédié le 11 par UPS, Il est actuellement à Roissy pour une livraison prévue le 17 avant la fin de la journée.

Il vaut mieux recopier le numéro de suivi du transporteur directement sur le site du transporteur car le lien depuis l'apple store est maigre en informations de suivi...


----------



## Spykee (13 Juillet 2013)

Sur le suivi, la dernière mise à jour est celle-ci :_ Shanghai, China 12/07/2013 20	47 Lecture d'exportation_

Sachant que j'ai commandé en même temps que toi, et qu'ils ont été expédiés en même temps, l'un est à Shangaï et l'autre à Roissy........... J'espère que c'est juste le suivi UPS qui est un peu en retard.


----------



## nicolas91 (13 Juillet 2013)

C'est étrange en effet, essaie d'appeler Apple ou UPS directement dès lundi, cela te permettra d'être rassuré, je te le souhaite.

Pour ma part il a bien transité via d'autres pays depuis cette même date : 

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 13/07/2013	 5:31	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 13/07/2013	 4:17	Lecture au départ
13/07/2013	 0:23	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 12/07/2013	 22:59	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 12/07/2013	 21:23	Lecture au départ
12/07/2013	 18:53	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 12/07/2013	 17:15	Lecture au départ
12/07/2013	 15:21	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 12/07/2013	 12:06	Lecture au départ
12/07/2013	 7:34	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 12/07/2013	 4:51	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 11/07/2013	 21:32	Lecture d'exportation


----------



## Spykee (14 Juillet 2013)

Et c'est bon, il est vraiment parti de Chine aujourd'hui, il est passé à Dubaï et est reparti dans la foulée, directement pour l'Allemagne je l'espère.
Je vous tiens au courant mais il ne devrait pas avoir de retard...


----------



## Erwan S. (14 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous quel est le délai de livraison pour un MacBook air personnalisé si je commande lundi dans l'après-midi ?

Merci.


----------



## GrannySmith (14 Juillet 2013)

Hello^^
Alors moi je l'avais commandé la samedi 29 juin, et je l'ai reçu le mercredi 11juillet donc 1 semaine 1/2 après mais pour toi ca sera peut etre plus court comme tu commande en début de semaine.


----------



## Spykee (14 Juillet 2013)

J'ai commandé le mien le lundi 8 juillet dans l'après-midi, il a été expédié de Chine le 11 juillet, et est actuellement à Cologne. Il devrait arriver mardi chez moi, au plus tard mercredi, donc il faut compter une dizaine de jours.


----------



## Erwan S. (15 Juillet 2013)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses. C'est quand même super long 10 jours !


----------



## mojito_51 (15 Juillet 2013)

MBA 13 pouces i5 128 giga pour le disque dur et  8GO de ram

commandé le 9/07
partie de chine le 12/07
Arrivé à koeln le 14/07 à 18h


Bientôt le début de l'aventure mac pour l'écriture de ma thèse. Hâte!!!


----------



## byrdo (15 Juillet 2013)

byrdo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon cas.
> 
> ...



Je viens donner des nouvelles de mon suivi de livraison de mon MBA.

- Ce matin, le 15 juillet, le MBA a enfin quitté le Luxembourg, il se situe actuellement à TILSBURG aux Pays-Bas.
Cependant, je n'ai aucune indication concernant le transporteur ou le numéro de suivi, donc je ne peux suivre l'évolution de la commande que sur l'Apple Store .... 

Bloqué depuis le jeudi 11 juillet au Luxembourg, et mon beau-frère m'expliquait hier qu'au Luxembourg, on ne travaille pas vendredi-samedi-dimanche, mon MBA confirme. 

Allez, un petit effort, je l'espère demain mardi 16, sachant que la date prévue est le jeudi 18 ...


----------



## didax51 (15 Juillet 2013)

mojito_51 a dit:


> MBA 13 pouces i5 128 giga pour le disque dur et  8GO de ram
> 
> commandé le 9/07
> partie de chine le 12/07
> ...



Bonjour !

Petit nouveau chez Mac (je m'étais jurer de toujours rester sous mon petit windows mais il m'a rendu fou la semaine dernière alors j'ai craqué !  ), j'ai commandé le mien le 9/07 et il arrivé également à Koeln le 14/07 à 18h06 ! Je pense que nos mac sont ensemble !

Pour info : MBA 13" i7, 256 Go SSD et 8go ram. 

Livraison prévue pour le moment Jeudi 18 mais je ne suis pas là à partir de mercredi soir...
J'ai téléphone chez UPS ce matin pour leur dire que c'était pas la peine de passer ni jeudi ni vendredi mais impossible de modifier la date de livraison avant le 1er passage, il passera donc malgré tout... ils doivent avoir de l'argent et du temps à perdre ! 

Par contre le suivi ne bouge plus depuis hier soir de mon coté...

Bonne journée !


----------



## Spykee (15 Juillet 2013)

Idem, mon MBA 13" i5 SSD 256 Go et RAM 8 Go est arrivé à Cologne hier à 18h06, et n'a pas bougé ensuite. Ils doivent tous être ensemble


----------



## didax51 (15 Juillet 2013)

J'espère qu'il aura 1 jour d'avance... 
Mais visiblement les délais annonces sont souvent correct...


----------



## brunnno (15 Juillet 2013)

Erwan S. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez-vous quel est le délai de livraison pour un MacBook air personnalisé si je commande lundi dans l'après-midi ?
> 
> Merci.



comme indiqué au début du post, dans mon cas :
commande le lundi livré le jeudi de la même semaine.... 

donc 3 jours pour moi, plus de 10 jours pour d'autres


----------



## didax51 (15 Juillet 2013)

Le mien n'a pas bougé apparemment aujourd'hui... Il fait une Petite pause !


----------



## byrdo (15 Juillet 2013)

byrdo a dit:


> Je viens donner des nouvelles de mon suivi de livraison de mon MBA.
> 
> - Ce matin, le 15 juillet, le MBA a enfin quitté le Luxembourg, il se situe actuellement à TILSBURG aux Pays-Bas.
> Cependant, je n'ai aucune indication concernant le transporteur ou le numéro de suivi, donc je ne peux suivre l'évolution de la commande que sur l'Apple Store ....
> ...



Encore de la nouveauté ; le colis est toujours aux Pays-Bas, par contre, la date de livraison est passé du jeudi 18 au mercredi 17, et SURTOUT, j'ai ENFIN un nom de transporteur, et un numéro de suvi de colis !!! 

Ce sera donc TNT, avec le tracking suivant :

Date de livraison estimée Jul 17, 2013 Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) Numéros de commandes supplémentaires  xxxxxxxxxx
Transporteur assigné TNT 
Numéro de suivi du transporteur  xxxxxxxxxx
Adresse d&#8217;expédition  xxxxx, FR Jul 09, 2013 
Description du produit
MBAIR 13.3 CTO
MINI DISPLAYPORT TO DVI ADAPTER-INT 
Référence d&#8217;expédition Apple  xxxxxxxxxxxx 
Votre référence d&#8217;achat Wxxxxxxx 
Service de livraison
Signée par

Je me dis que si mon MBA a eu ce voyage si particulier (Shanghai, Luxembourg pendant 4 jours, Pays-Bas), c'est à cause de la commande conjointe d'un adaptateur DVI, si ça se trouve ils sont packagés ensemble au Luxembourg, alors que si j'avais commandé le MBA seul, il serait passé par Cologne ....


----------



## didax51 (15 Juillet 2013)

Spykee a dit:


> Idem, mon MBA 13" i5 SSD 256 Go et RAM 8 Go est arrivé à Cologne hier à 18h06, et n'a pas bougé ensuite. Ils doivent tous être ensemble



Salut spykee, quelle est ta date de livraison prévue pour le moment ?


----------



## Spykee (15 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Salut spykee, quelle est ta date de livraison prévue pour le moment ?



J'ai depuis le début cette info sur ups.com ;* Livraison programmée : Jeudi, 18/07/2013, Avant la fin de la journée*

Sur le suivi Apple cependant, la livraison est toujours estimée au 17 juillet...


----------



## mojito_51 (15 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Petit nouveau chez Mac (je m'étais jurer de toujours rester sous mon petit windows mais il m'a rendu fou la semaine dernière alors j'ai craqué !  ), j'ai commandé le mien le 9/07 et il arrivé également à Koeln le 14/07 à 18h06 ! Je pense que nos mac sont ensemble !
> 
> ...




tu t'es fais plaisir sur la config! tu as bien raison

exact le mien aussi n'a pas bougé aujourd'hui...pour une livraison le jeudi 18 avant fin de journée! 

Hâte


----------



## byrdo (15 Juillet 2013)

byrdo a dit:


> Encore de la nouveauté ; le colis est toujours aux Pays-Bas, par contre, la date de livraison est passé du jeudi 18 au mercredi 17, et SURTOUT, j'ai ENFIN un nom de transporteur, et un numéro de suvi de colis !!!
> 
> Ce sera donc TNT, avec le tracking suivant :
> 
> ...



Il a eu le temps de voyager depuis ce matin : il a quitté la ville de Tilsburg à la ville de Duiven. Il s'est donc éloigné de 100 km


----------



## didax51 (15 Juillet 2013)

Oui mojito_51 ! Je me suis dis quitte à craquer autant craquer totalement !! :afraid:mais j'avoue du coup ça m'a coûté une blinde comparé aux 350 de mon asus 1215N !! Ça va me changer je crois !


----------



## mojito_51 (16 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Oui mojito_51 ! Je me suis dis quitte à craquer autant craquer totalement !! :afraid:mais j'avoue du coup ça m'a coûté une blinde comparé aux 350&#8364; de mon asus 1215N !! Ça va me changer je crois !



roissy charles de gaule


----------



## didax51 (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui moi aussi mais souvent quand il arrive à Roissy il repart direct et arrive chez toi dans la journée ! Pk pas nous ?????!! Haha :rateau:


----------



## Spykee (16 Juillet 2013)

Idem, le mien est arrivé à Roissy à 4h59. Reste plus qu'à espérer qu'il reparte dans la journée vers la plateforme de distribution pour une livraison demain midi...


----------



## didax51 (16 Juillet 2013)

Ils avaient fait un effort on les aurai déjà !!


----------



## Holosmos (16 Juillet 2013)

Le mien est à Shangai


----------



## mojito_51 (16 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Oui moi aussi mais souvent quand il arrive à Roissy il repart direct et arrive chez toi dans la journée ! Pk pas nous ?????!! Haha :rateau:



ça va être compliqué pour demain


----------



## didax51 (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui je crois que ce sera comme prévu jeudi.. Donc lundi pour moi 
Franchement UPS abuse un peu pour le coup ils se pressent pas trop... Dommage !


----------



## EagleAxel45 (16 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon macbook le 11 juillet,

il est parti de chine hier et est luxembourg comme byrdo.

Je n'ai pas suivi pour l'instant mis à part sur le site de l'apple store

Peut etre cela vient du fait que j'ai groupé le macbook avec la carte cadeau ?

(date de livraison estimé 23 juillet mais j'espère cette semaine :rateau


----------



## didax51 (16 Juillet 2013)

EagleAxel45 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon macbook le 11 juillet,
> 
> il est parti de chine hier et est luxembourg comme byrdo.
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai cru comprendre que quand y'a un accessoire ça passe par le Luxembourg ou les pays bas...

Si tu le reçois avant moi je viens te le voler !! :hein:


----------



## byrdo (16 Juillet 2013)

byrdo a dit:


> Il a eu le temps de voyager depuis ce matin : il a quitté la ville de Tilsburg à la ville de Duiven. Il s'est donc éloigné de 100 km




Dernière MAJ ici pour moi !

Ce matin, alors que je commençais à me résigner pour une livraison le jeudi 18 juillet (comme estimée depuis le début), je reçois un sms d'Apple vers 11h30 m'informant que le MBA serait probablement livré aujourd'hui. Je regarde le suivi TNT, et effectivement, il a été scanné ce matin à 7h32 au niveau d'une grande plate-forme logistique à 10km de chez moi.

Bingo, TNT me livre à 13h30, le mardi 16 juillet donc, avec 2 jours d'avance.

La commande avait été passée le samedi 6 juillet, soit 10 jours de délai. Le MBA est custom (i7, 256 SSD, 8Go RAM).

J'espère que le suivi que j'ai commenté servira à d'autres personnes.


----------



## manu3131 (16 Juillet 2013)

Macbook air custom commandé le 11/07.
Pour le moment mon colis voit du pays:

China
Korea
Kazakhstan
Poland

Livraison prévue ce vendredi 19. Pour le moment y'a écrit : "En transit: livraison dans les temps"

Croisons les doigts


----------



## Spykee (16 Juillet 2013)

Apparemment, TNT est donc plus efficace qu'UPS. Mon colis est depuis ce matin à Roissy, et ils ne se pressent pas pour me le faire parvenir avant la date estimée du 18/07...


----------



## byrdo (17 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Oui j'ai cru comprendre que quand y'a un accessoire ça passe par le Luxembourg ou les pays bas...
> 
> Si tu le reçois avant moi je viens te le voler !! :hein:



Pour info,

J'avais donc bien un accessoire commandé en même temps que le MBA, et comme le colis a cheminé par le Luxembourg puis les Pays-Bas, avant d'arriver en France (alors que tout le monde passer par la Corée, le Kazakhstan, etc), je pensais que c'était à cause de l'accessoire.

Et bien à la livraison, le MBA était bien dans son carton, seul, et l'accessoire était dans un autre colis séparé (enveloppe en papier bulle) !!

J'avais coché lors de la commande, de livrer le tout en une seule fois par contre.


----------



## GrannySmith (17 Juillet 2013)

@ Byrdo : c'est étrange car j'avais aussi commandé un accessoire, mais le mien a été mis dans le carton du MBA avec la notice d'explication dans le carton noir. 

Bref je ne sais pas sur quoi il se fixe pour les envoyer par tels ou tels chemin, et pour le transporteur, le principal c'est qu'au final au l'ai^^


----------



## manu3131 (17 Juillet 2013)

salut a tous,

Hier en Allemagne, ce matin à 4h à Roissy.
Livraison prévue vendredi, peux être qu'il sera livré avant (j'habite en RP)


----------



## bennji (17 Juillet 2013)

Mon expérience maintenant que je l'ai reçu.

J'ai commandé le 6 Juillet un MacBook Air 13 i5 256SSD 8Go, envoyé le 9, après avoir fait le tour du Monde : Chine/Corée du Sud/Kazakhstan/Pologne/Allemagne, il arrive le 12 à Roissy, il y reste jusqu'au 15 (week end du 14 juillet oblige j'imagine) puis il est envoyé à Chilly Mazarin et le 16 au matin il était à La Courneuve.

Le livreur UPS m'appelle hier vers 14h15 pour me demander si je suis chez moi. Je lui réponds que je suis au travail, mais qu'il essaie de rentrer dans ma boite au lettre, il me réponds de lui même que ça ne rentre pas mais que si je le souhaitais il pouvait le passer par dessus le grillage (le jeter dans mon langage) et imiter ma signature.

Je lui ai dit que ça allait et juste de le déposer au centre UPS, si c'est pour que demain il revienne à la même heure... Heureusement que le centre UPS de la Courneuve est ouvert jusqu'à 20h je suis parti le soir même le chercher et me voice avec mon MacBook Air 13 !

Voilà pour mon expérience !


----------



## didax51 (17 Juillet 2013)

Ils se moquent un peu du monde quand même UPS... Le colis met plus de temps a faire Roissy Reims que Shanghai Roissy....
En même temps le contrat de transport avec Apple doit être ridicule...


----------



## Holosmos (17 Juillet 2013)

bennji a dit:


> il me réponds de lui même que ça ne rentre pas mais que si je le souhaitais il pouvait le passer par dessus le grillage (le jeter dans mon langage) et imiter ma signature.


Manquerait plus qu'il le garde pour lui maintenant qu'il imite ta signature !


----------



## bennji (17 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est pour ça je lui ai dit surtout pas. Et de le déposer en centre UPS et que j'allais le chercher. Le centre UPS de la Courneuve est 15 min' de chez moi en voiture, je suis parti le chercher le soir même sans encombre !


----------



## Alkesh (18 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous,
Mon premier post chez Macg ça se fête 
J'ai commandé un mba13" I7 - 8Go - 256 Go le 17/07/2013, avec financement 0% via une offre AOC a mon boulot.
Dossier envoyé aujourd'hui, je mettrais ici au fur et à mesure les délais de traitement si ca peux aider certains. Prochaine étape donc, validation du financement sous une semaine environ selon la conseillère que j'ai eu au téléphone.
Wait & see


----------



## mojito_51 (18 Juillet 2013)

MBA enfin reçu aujourd'hui!! une vraie petite merveille et quel silence! bluffant! Par contre dans le carton je n'ai pas de carte cadeau de 80 pour l'appstore propre à l'offre back to school... Doit y en avoir une normalement hein? Ça sent la réclamation demain à la première heure...

je vous ferai part de mes premiers pas dans le monde mac... des bisous


----------



## Twister59 (19 Juillet 2013)

mojito_51 a dit:


> MBA enfin reçu aujourd'hui!! une vraie petite merveille et quel silence! bluffant! Par contre dans le carton je n'ai pas de carte cadeau de 80 pour l'appstore propre à l'offre back to school... Doit y en avoir une normalement hein? Ça sent la réclamation demain à la première heure...
> 
> je vous ferai part de mes premiers pas dans le monde mac... des bisous




je l'ai reçu par mail moi le code, mais aussi parceque je l'ai réclamé. j'avais commandé mon macbook air 1 semaine avant cette offre, je me suis senti un peu arnaquer alors je les ai contacté et m'ont dis que comme j'étais dans mes 14 jours de rétractation j'étais éligible à cette offre et que je recevrais le code sous 3 semaines, je l'ai reçu 1 semaine après les avoir contacté


----------



## rikausse (19 Juillet 2013)

A mon tour de partager mon expérience...

10/07 : je commande un MBA 11" i5 - 8 Go - 128 Go au tarif étudiant avec la carte cadeau de 80 euros.

13/07 : Départ de Chine.

15/07 : Arrivée au Luxembourg

18/07 : Arrivée aux Pays-Bas - Tracking Number TNT identifié

19/07 : Arrivée en France et livraison prévue aujourd'hui (parti du dépot ce matin à 10h !)

A noter que jusqu'à hier et l'identification du transporteur la livraison était prévue le 24/07.


----------



## manu3131 (19 Juillet 2013)

Commande passée le 11.
Après avoir fait le périple habituel (chine, Corée, etc...) le colis est aujourd'hui dans mes mains 

C'est partie pour une journée de config et installations diverses.

Enjoy


----------



## mojito_51 (19 Juillet 2013)

Vraiment super agréable à utiliser... quelle fluidité. Après 13 pouces pour écrire une thèse ça va peut être être un peu petit... mais bon je suis amoureux quand même. Mon ipad va prendre la poussière...

Sinon pour le traitement de texte vous pensez quoi de pages? j'ai toujours pas fais le choix par rapport à office...


----------



## didax51 (19 Juillet 2013)

mojito_51 a dit:


> Vraiment super agréable à utiliser... quelle fluidité. Après 13 pouces pour écrire une thèse ça va peut être être un peu petit... mais bon je suis amoureux quand même. Mon ipad va prendre la poussière...
> 
> Sinon pour le traitement de texte vous pensez quoi de pages? j'ai toujours pas fais le choix par rapport à office...



 je ne pourrai voir ça que lundi !! Le livreur est effectivement passé comme prévu jeudi et vendredi mais comme j'étais en déplacement.... J'espère qu'il arrivera lundi matin !! J'ai hâte de ne plus utiliser mon asus... :sleep:


----------



## EagleAxel45 (20 Juillet 2013)

Toujours pas le tracking >< commandé le 11 et livraison prévu mardi 23 je m'impatiente


----------



## Holosmos (20 Juillet 2013)

Le mien patiente à Chilly depuis hier matin et il est toujours pas décidé à venir. Livraison prévue Lundi alors que j'aurais pu l'avoir hier vu que j'habite à 10min de Chilly !


----------



## colossus928 (20 Juillet 2013)

MBA i7 8go 256go commandé à l'instant, arrivée prévue entre le 30 juillet et le 1er août  .

dur... ^^


----------



## didax51 (22 Juillet 2013)

Le jour J demain !! Normalement... :rateau:


----------



## colossus928 (22 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Le jour J demain !! Normalement... :rateau:



mine de rien c'est vrai que c'est assez long.
J'ai vu que ta commande datait du 9.

t'as bien de la chance en tout cas , j'ai hâte que ça soit mon tour.

J'aurai pas dû réfléchir aussi longtemps pour remplacer mon MB blanc début 2008 ^^.


----------



## didax51 (22 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> mine de rien c'est vrai que c'est assez long.
> J'ai vu que ta commande datait du 9.
> 
> t'as bien de la chance en tout cas , j'ai hâte que ça soit mon tour.
> ...



Je viens de le recevoir à l'instant !! Une petite merveille !!

Oui cet un peu long mais j'aurai du le recevoir jeudi mais je n'étais pas chez moi...


----------



## mojito_51 (22 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Je viens de le recevoir à l'instant !! Une petite merveille !!
> 
> Oui cet un peu long mais j'aurai du le recevoir jeudi mais je n'étais pas chez moi...



la semaine commence bien.


----------



## didax51 (22 Juillet 2013)

mojito_51 a dit:


> la semaine commence bien.



C'est clair !!!ca fait plaisir ! Il m'a pas fait attendre toute la journée !!


----------



## EagleAxel45 (22 Juillet 2013)

Mon macbook s'est enfin décidé a bougé, il était au luxembourg depuis la semaine dernière, il vient d'arriver en hollande, toujours pas de tracking transporteur et livraison prévu demain...
J'espère que ça fera comme byrdo :rateau:


----------



## didax51 (22 Juillet 2013)

Bon je vous fais un petit retour de ma première journée sous Mac de ma vie quand même ! 

Une merveille !! Je ne savais pas qu'on ordinateur pouvait aller aussi vite ! C'est exactement ce que j'attendais, quand on clic, sur quoi que ce soit, ça s'ouvre tout de suite ! Je l'ai utilisé de 10h a 18h (transfert de fichiers, ...) et la a 21h il a encore 6% de batterie ! Parfait !


----------



## Erwan S. (22 Juillet 2013)

Le mien se repose à Roissy depuis samedi...


----------



## alain64po (23 Juillet 2013)

Le mein commandé dans une iCenter (iTribu de Montpellier) reçu en moins d'1 semaine. Transfert des data de l'ancien MBA au nouveau le matin même et hop dans la voiture direction maison pour profiter de cette excellente machine.
Question durée de la batterie... impressionnant et elle se recharge rapidement... bref que du bonheur


----------



## EagleAxel45 (23 Juillet 2013)

enfin reçu mon mac book 
hier soir le tracking à 22h et à 9h il était dans ma ville.

Superbe machine, pareil la batterie c'est énorme et le ssd est super rapide !


----------



## Erwan S. (24 Juillet 2013)

Reçu ! 9 jours donc.


----------



## tommychoup (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un MBA i7, 8go de ram

J'habite en alsace et mon MBA était a Cologne et dans la nuit il est parti à Roissy, je voudrais savoir pourquoi passe t-il par Roissy??


----------



## colossus928 (27 Juillet 2013)

tommychoup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé un MBA i7, 8go de ram
> 
> J'habite en alsace et mon MBA était a Cologne et dans la nuit il est parti à Roissy, je voudrais savoir pourquoi passe t-il par Roissy??



Il a pris l'avion ?:king:


----------



## tommychoup (27 Juillet 2013)

Oui cette nuit de Koln à Roissy mais pourquoi le faire aller la bas alors que j'habite a 2h de Koln?


----------



## colossus928 (27 Juillet 2013)

tommychoup a dit:


> Oui cette nuit de Koln à Roissy mais pourquoi le faire aller la bas alors que j'habite a 2h de Koln?



Il y a du avoir un bug je pense.
Tu l'as commandé quand ?
Quelle SSD t'as choisi ?

Si il est prévu pour arriver dans les temps, il doit être vraiment à roissy et est en chemin pour chez toi sans jamais avoir été (pour le moment) à Cologne.


----------



## tommychoup (27 Juillet 2013)

256 go et je l'ai commandé le 21 au soir
la livraison est prévu pour mercredi,je comprend pas tout ces détour enfin bon au moins j'ai déjà la time capsule et la carte cadeau


----------



## colossus928 (27 Juillet 2013)

tommychoup a dit:


> 256 go et je l'ai commandé le 21 au soir
> la livraison est prévu pour mercredi,je comprend pas tout ces détour enfin bon au moins j'ai déjà la time capsule et la carte cadeau



Bah c'est bon  . J'ai fait pareil (même ordi, même jour) et livraison prévue pour le 31  .

Et moi je suis sur Paris  .


----------



## tommychoup (27 Juillet 2013)

oui mais quel est l'interet de l'envoyer a Roissy pour qui retourne lundi a Koln ?


----------



## colossus928 (28 Juillet 2013)

tommychoup a dit:


> oui mais quel est l'interet de l'envoyer a Roissy pour qui retourne lundi a Koln ?



il est arrivé à Paris par avion à mon avis.
il est jamais passé par Koln, meme si le trackeur te l'a dit.


----------



## colossus928 (29 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> il est arrivé à Paris par avion à mon avis.
> il est jamais passé par Koln, meme si le trackeur te l'a dit.



EDIT : en fait ouai il est passé par Koeln et est parti pour Paris, à mon avis c'est pas aussi simple que ça pour la douane ou la logistique.
Tout produit livré en France atterri en France, même si t'es à 1h de route.


----------



## legolasort (31 Juillet 2013)

Salut moi mac air personnalisé acheté aux us commande le 30 apres midi arrivé prevu le 8!


----------



## code16 (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tous le monde,

moi j'ai acheté un i7, 8 Go et 256 SSD le vendredi 26.

Exepédié depuis le 29 Juillet.

Voici son état avancement

Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 31/07/2013 18:25 Lecture au départ 

Incheon, Korea, Republic of 31/07/2013 15:00 Lecture au départ 

31/07/2013 7:40 Lecture à l'arrivée 

Shanghai, China 31/07/2013 4:52 Lecture au départ 

Shanghai, China 30/07/2013 21:41 Lecture d'exportation 

Shanghai, China 29/07/2013 23:00 Lecture à l'arrivée 

29/07/2013 22:35 Lecture au départ 

29/07/2013 19:08 Lecture de l'origine 

China 29/07/2013 6:11 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS 

 
Je comprend pas il part de chine (Shangai) pour retourné en chine (Hong kong) déjà 3 jours de passé toujours pas en Europe comme certain le montre dans les postes précédents.

Je suis trop pressé de voir le précieux.

Livraison prévu pour le Lundi 05/08 ...


----------



## colossus928 (31 Juillet 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Livraison prévu pour le Lundi 05/08 ...



Ca doit être une question de logistique  .
T'en fais pas, ça va aller vite après, et tu seras probablement livré le 05/08 comme prévu  .

Le miens (tout pareil que toi arrive ce soir)  , mais ce soir je sors...

EDIT :
la livraison est reprogrammée pour demain ! 

Bon de toute façon j'y aurai pas touché ce soir ^^.


----------



## code16 (31 Juillet 2013)

L'attente est insupportable !!!
Nous, golum, voulons le précieux !!!!!!


----------



## code16 (1 Août 2013)

Voilà, il est arrivé en Allemagne à koern


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (1 Août 2013)

Mon MBA commandé le 23 juillet et expedié le 29 vient de quitter Roissy.
La livraison est prévue pour demain, mais j'espère que je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui 

Voila le trajet:
 Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 08/01/2013	 7:57 A.M.	Departure Scan
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 07/31/2013	 4:40 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Koeln, Germany	 07/31/2013	 3:36 A.M.	Departure Scan
07/31/2013	 12:48 A.M.	Import Scan
Koeln, Germany	 07/30/2013	 11:14 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Warsaw, Poland	 07/30/2013	 9:29 P.M.	Departure Scan
07/30/2013	 6:58 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 07/30/2013	 5:21 P.M.	Departure Scan
07/30/2013	 3:14 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 07/30/2013	 12:01 P.M.	Departure Scan
07/30/2013	 7:51 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Shanghai, China	 07/30/2013	 5:00 A.M.	Departure Scan
Shanghai, China	 07/29/2013	 9:45 P.M.	Export Scan
07/29/2013	 6:10 P.M.	Arrival Scan
07/29/2013	 5:40 P.M.	Departure Scan
07/29/2013	 4:52 P.M.	Origin Scan
China	 07/29/2013	 12:12 A.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## code16 (1 Août 2013)

kosii a dit:


> Mon MBA commandé le 23 juillet et expedié le 29 vient de quitter Roissy.
> La livraison est prévue pour demain, mais j'espère que je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui


 

Tu as de la chance, moi c'est prévu pour Lundi, j'aimerai vraiment qu'il me livre cette semaine :rateau:


----------



## colossus928 (1 Août 2013)

Reçu ! i7 8go 256go 

Commandé le 21 juillet arrivé le 01 août = 11 jours
en sachant que mon paiement n'était pas passé au début, je m'en suis rendu compte le 23 juillet.

Hâte d'être ce soir :love:


----------



## code16 (1 Août 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Reçu ! i7 8go 256go
> 
> Commandé le 21 juillet arrivé le 01 août = 11 jours
> en sachant que mon paiement n'était pas passé au début, je m'en suis rendu compte le 23 juillet.
> ...



Il était prévu pour quand ton beau bijou ???


----------



## colossus928 (1 Août 2013)

Il était prévu pour le 31 (hier), mais je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé à Roissy, ça rajouté une journée supplémentaire.


----------



## code16 (2 Août 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Il était prévu pour le 31 (hier), mais je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé à Roissy, ça rajouté une journée supplémentaire.



J'espère que le mien ne va pas faire pareille, il vient juste d arriver à Roissy ce matin. En priant pour qu il arrive aujourd'hui plutôt que lundi


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (2 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> J'espère que le mien ne va pas faire pareille, il vient juste d arriver à Roissy ce matin. En priant pour qu il arrive aujourd'hui plutôt que lundi



Peu probable.
Le mien a fait ce trajet apres Roissy:


```
St. Ouen, France	 		 08/02/2013	 2:42 A.M.	Out For Delivery
					 08/02/2013	 2:41 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Chilly Mazarin, France	 		 08/02/2013	 1:53 A.M.	Departure Scan
Chilly Mazarin, France			 08/01/2013	 11:55 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 08/01/2013	 7:57 A.M.	Departure Scan
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 07/31/2013	 4:40 A.M.	Arrival Scan
```


----------



## code16 (2 Août 2013)

Il est parti de Roissy a 8h. Selon ton trajet il devrait arriver dans l'apres midi


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (2 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Il est parti de Roissy a 8h. Selon ton trajet il devrait arriver dans l'apres midi



Il passera d'abord par Chilly Mazarin.


----------



## ARSyBi (2 Août 2013)

Le mien est parti de chine, passé par la corée, le kasakstan, la pologne et l'allemagne pour enfin arrivée à CDC.... LOL heuresement que les fdp sont offert xD


----------



## code16 (2 Août 2013)

Chilly Mazarin, France 02/08/2013 11:15 Lecture à l'arrivée

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 02/08/2013 8:16 Lecture au départ

02/08/2013 4:57 Lecture à l'arrivée



Et le voila à Chilly Mazarin ce matin, en espérant qu'il le livre cet après midi


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (2 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Chilly Mazarin, France 02/08/2013 11:15 Lecture à l'arrivée
> 
> Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 02/08/2013 8:16 Lecture au départ
> 
> ...



Alors? 
Quant a moi, j'ai toujours pas recu!


----------



## Neozaphode (2 Août 2013)

WTF, je viens de commander une MBA 13" I7+8go, livraison estimé le 12-14aout


----------



## GluckOz (2 Août 2013)

Idem, MBA I7 8Go 256 commandé à l'instant, un poil pire, entre le 13 et le 16...


----------



## code16 (2 Août 2013)

Et Ben il a pas bougé depuis 12 heure. Il est resté à chilly mazarin !!
Il sont pas pressé a ups France, il faudrait pas livré avant la date prévu. .....:hein:


----------



## kevin85000 (3 Août 2013)

Bonjour à vous je suis tout nouveau sur Mac, et j'ai commandé le 15 juillet avec une config perso (256ssd, i7, 8go). je l'ai reçu le 24 juillet un jour en avance de ce qui était prévu par ups.
Il est parti de Shangaï, puis Dubaï, Cologne, Roissy, Saint Herblain et puis chez moi.


----------



## code16 (4 Août 2013)

Bienvenue, et Ben tu as de la chance que ups soit aussi efficace pour toi. Moi je dois malheureusement attendre lundi car c'était trop dur de le livré le vendredi après midi alors qu il était a leur centre de tri depuis le midi


----------



## darkira92 (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs mois passé il y a 1 an sur un petit MacBook Air de 2008 je me suis décidé à prendre le nouveau MacBook Air en version 13 pouces et 8Go de ram pour ma future école.
Merci à cette discussion que j'ai suivis depuis le début, avant même que je commande le jouet!



code16 a dit:


> Bienvenue, et Ben tu as de la chance que ups soit aussi efficace pour toi. Moi je dois malheureusement attendre lundi car c'était trop dur de le livré le vendredi après midi alors qu il était a leur centre de tri depuis le midi



C'est exactement pareil pour moi, j'ai commandé mon MacBook le 24 et il est bloqué depuis vendredi 4h du matin à Roissy. J'ai espéré qu'il le livre vendredi comme toi mais malheureusement ups s'est octroyé un week-end en avance .
Du coups j'espère le recevoir demain, lundi mais la date de livraison est prévus pour mardi et je ne pense pas qu'ils vont se presser. Dommage


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (4 Août 2013)

kosii a dit:


> Alors?
> Quant a moi, j'ai toujours pas recu!



Je l'ai recu vendredi vers 17 heures et je suis super content


----------



## darkira92 (4 Août 2013)

kosii a dit:


> Je l'ai recu vendredi vers 17 heures et je suis super content



Super! Profite bien de ta nouvelle machine  Tu en pense quoi?


----------



## code16 (4 Août 2013)

darkira92 a dit:


> Super! Profite bien de ta nouvelle machine  Tu en pense quoi?



Bien des heureux sont les hommes et femmes ayant reçu leur MBA.



darkira92 a dit:


> C'est exactement pareil pour moi, j'ai commandé mon MacBook le 24 et il  est bloqué depuis vendredi 4h du matin à Roissy. J'ai espéré qu'il le  livre vendredi comme toi mais malheureusement ups s'est octroyé un  week-end en avance .
> Du coups j'espère le recevoir demain, lundi mais la date de livraison  est prévus pour mardi et je ne pense pas qu'ils vont se presser. Dommage




Je te souhaite franchement de le recevoir Lundi, mais je pense que comme il sont en période de vacance, il se bouge pas trop les doigts du c*l


----------



## darkira92 (4 Août 2013)

J'espère, mais je pense comme toi qu'ils se bougeront pas 



code16 a dit:


> Bien des heureux sont les hommes et femmes ayant reçu leur MBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin85000 (4 Août 2013)

je vous souhaite qu'ils arrivent le plus tôt possible. Car le MBA 2013 est une tuerie (ok je compare à un pc asus) mais la fluidité, la réactivité et surtout ce silence avec cette autonomie vont m'impressionner longtemps je pense.


----------



## code16 (4 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> je vous souhaite qu'ils arrivent le plus tôt possible. Car le MBA 2013 est une tuerie (ok je compare à un pc asus) mais la fluidité, la réactivité et surtout ce silence avec cette autonomie vont m'impressionner longtemps je pense.



Tu as quel version de processeur core i5 ou core i7 ??


----------



## kevin85000 (4 Août 2013)

j'ai pris un i7 je me suis dis pour mon premier mac autant avoir quelque chose qui tiendra dans le temps


----------



## code16 (4 Août 2013)

J'ai pris pareille que toi. Est e que le Mac vraiment silencieux ? Au point d oublier sa présence ? 
Quand le ve tillât eut tourne ça s entend ?

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Neozaphode (4 Août 2013)

Je l'ai fait livrer à mon taf, j'espère qu'ils vont carburer! Ma carte itune 80 a était envoyé elle 

1 grosse semaine pour expédier une carte, what else?


----------



## kevin85000 (4 Août 2013)

Et bien écoute moi je l'entends absolument pas je fais du streaming, et beaucoup de classement photo avec iphoto, le ventilo ne fait pas de bruit sauf si tu pousse ton processeur je pense.
Il ne chauffe pas beaucoup (il est sur mes genoux sans problème)
et tellement plus rapide qu'un pc (3min contre 25 pour la même opération sur mon ancien pc)


----------



## darkira92 (4 Août 2013)

Neozaphode a dit:


> Je l'ai fait livrer à mon taf, j'espère qu'ils vont carburer! Ma carte itune 80 a était envoyé elle
> 
> 1 grosse semaine pour expédier une carte, what else?



Je crois bien que la carte vient des Pays-Bas pour des raisons financières, enfin bon sa fait quand même beaucoup de temps tout de même, même pour le mac.


----------



## code16 (5 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Et bien écoute moi je l'entends absolument pas je fais du streaming, et beaucoup de classement photo avec iphoto, le ventilo ne fait pas de bruit sauf si tu pousse ton processeur je pense.
> Il ne chauffe pas beaucoup (il est sur mes genoux sans problème)
> et tellement plus rapide qu'un pc (3min contre 25 pour la même opération sur mon ancien pc)



Vraiment super ce mba. Je suis pressé de l'avoir ...


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (5 Août 2013)

darkira92 a dit:


> Super! Profite bien de ta nouvelle machine  Tu en pense quoi?



Qu'il est top 
J'ai acheté le model 256GB ssd, 8GB ram, i7.
Il fait très peu de bruit, et super rapide la machine. 
J'ai beaucoup hésité entre le MBA et le MBP à cause de la manque de l'écran retina, mais là j'ai aucune problème au niveau de l'affichage, je trouve que l'écran est de très bonne qualité.

La seule fois quand il a commencé à faire du bruit c'était quand il faisait super chaud chez moi, je l'ai mis sur mon lit et j'ai commencé à chargé le CPU. Ca ne s'est pas reproduit depuis.


----------



## darkira92 (5 Août 2013)

kosii a dit:


> Qu'il est top
> J'ai acheté le model 256GB ssd, 8GB ram, i7.
> Il fait très peu de bruit, et super rapide la machine.
> J'ai beaucoup hésité entre le MBA et le MBP à cause de la manque de l'écran retina, mais là j'ai aucune problème au niveau de l'affichage, je trouve que l'écran est de très bonne qualité.
> ...



Il a l'air super ! J'ai hâte de le recevoir, le miens est à Chilly Mazarin depuis 6h ce matin. Du coups je pense l'avoir demain, mardi


----------



## code16 (5 Août 2013)

Il est arrivé a la maison !!!!
Je suis pressé de le testé !!!


----------



## darkira92 (5 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Il est arrivé a la maison !!!!
> Je suis pressé de le testé !!!



Super! Content pour toi ! Tu nous diras ce que tu en penses


----------



## code16 (5 Août 2013)

darkira92 a dit:


> Super! Content pour toi ! Tu nous diras ce que tu en penses



Alors juste un mot, Super.
Me voila sur le précieux : Core i7, 8 Go et 256 Go de SSD, il tourne super bien, pas de bruit de ventilation alors que dans mon appart il fait 27 ° et surtout un magnifique écran.

Juste ravi


----------



## darkira92 (5 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Alors juste un mot, Super.
> Me voila sur le précieux : Core i7, 8 Go et 256 Go de SSD, il tourne super bien, pas de bruit de ventilation alors que dans mon appart il fait 27 ° et surtout un magnifique écran.
> 
> Juste ravi



Génial! J'ai hâte d'être demain  ouf pour l'écran  (j'ai toujours eu des écrans inférieurs à la résolution de ce Air mais bon, je ne voulais pas d'un écran trop horrible étant donné que je regarde beaucoup de film.) Merci pour ce retour!


----------



## darkira92 (6 Août 2013)

code16 a dit:


> Alors juste un mot, Super.
> Me voila sur le précieux : Core i7, 8 Go et 256 Go de SSD, il tourne super bien, pas de bruit de ventilation alors que dans mon appart il fait 27 ° et surtout un magnifique écran.
> 
> Juste ravi





kosii a dit:


> Je l'ai recu vendredi vers 17 heures et je suis super content



Est-ce que tu avais écris sur la fiche ups que la livraison se faisait avant la fin de la journée? Il est en cours de livraison à Saint-Ouen depuis 2h du matin mais ils ont un créneau horaire pour les livraisons? Parceque j'ai pas envie d'être levé pour rien


----------



## Neozaphode (6 Août 2013)

Mon MBa n'est toujours pas expédié. Ils sont lent!


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (6 Août 2013)

darkira92 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu avais écris sur la fiche ups que la livraison se faisait avant la fin de la journée? Il est en cours de livraison à Saint-Ouen depuis 2h du matin mais ils ont un créneau horaire pour les livraisons? Parceque j'ai pas envie d'être levé pour rien



Non, c'est complètement aléatoire.
J'ai demandé livraison en entreprise, et le mec de UPS est arrivé à 17h.


----------



## code16 (6 Août 2013)

Moi mon Mac est arrivé à 11h50 lundi, jour prévu de livraison , pour ce faire une idée de la livraison


----------



## darkira92 (6 Août 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai bien réceptionné le mac ce matin à 11h, pour l'instant sa vas, même si je n'ai pas encore fais grand chose avec encore. Pour résumé 4 jours de préparation et 8 jours jusque la livraison


----------



## Neozaphode (6 Août 2013)

Le mien est passé en statut "préparation à l'expédition" il est prêt :love:
Moi impatient? Nooooooooooon


----------



## darkira92 (6 Août 2013)

Neozaphode a dit:


> Le mien est passé en statut "préparation à l'expédition" il est prêt :love:
> Moi impatient? Nooooooooooon



Courage  la réception ne seras que meilleurs!


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (6 Août 2013)

Bon, j'ai achete une coque: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004B8VIRG/ 
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Neozaphode (6 Août 2013)

J'en pense, 50??? Outch :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (6 Août 2013)

Neozaphode a dit:


> J'en pense, 50??? Outch :rateau:



Oui, mais vu le prix du MBA il vaut mieux de se protéger


----------



## Neozaphode (7 Août 2013)

Commande expédié dans la nuit pour une arrivée le 14


----------



## GluckOz (7 Août 2013)

T'as bien de la chance, le mien vient aussi de passer en expédié, mais la livraison est estimée au 19 alors qu'estimée entre le 13 et le 16 auparavant... Je pense que la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone pour profiter de mon AOC a demandé une livraison groupée du MBA avec la carte cadeau de l'offre Back to School... Ce qui allonge les délais.
Il va falloir que je prenne mon mal en patience quelques jours supplémentaires...


----------



## RobinL (7 Août 2013)

GlukOz, tu as eu une personne au téléphone pour bénéficier de l'AOC? Elle souhaitait vérifier quoi précisément? (Je réserve mon ordi la semaine prochaine normalement et j'aimerais savoir comment ça se passe l'offre étudiante)


----------



## GluckOz (8 Août 2013)

Oui. En fait j'ai du téléphoner car l'intranet de mon école pour l'accès à l'AOC ne fonctionne pas. La personne au téléphone m'a donc demandé un justificatif étudiant de mon établissement. Ca s'est fait rapidement, il est resté au téléphone avec moi le temps de recevoir le scan de ma carte étudiant.
Si la commande est passée par l'intranet d'une école ou d'une université partenaire, les contrôles ne sont pas systématiques (contrairement aux commandes passée pas téléphone)


----------



## Neozaphode (8 Août 2013)

Moi aussi je suis passé par AOC mais sur l'intranet de l'école directement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------

Bon bah tranquil mon MBA, il prend quelques vacances. Shangai--> Corée--> Kazakhstan


----------



## Deleted member 1092810 (8 Août 2013)

Neozaphode a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis passé par AOC mais sur l'intranet de l'école directement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------
> 
> Bon bah tranquil mon MBA, il prend quelques vacances. Shangai--> Corée--> Kazakhstan



voila ton MBA, en direct: http://www.flightradar24.com/UPS9


----------



## Olfyer (8 Août 2013)

Petit carnet de voyage de mon Macbook Air reçu il ya une semaine déjà, en espèrant que ça permette à certains de contenir leur impatience ! 

Je passe commande le 22 Juillet au soir pour une configuration perso (13", 128Go SSD, 8Go RAM, i5 1.3Ghz).

Le 24, il est prêt à l'expédition. D'abord situé à Shanghai, il y est resté jusqu'au 26 avant de partir pour Incheon (en Corée a priori) pour ensuite se diriger vers Hong Kong un jour après... 

Après ce périple en terres asiatiques, il a fait une escale à Dubai, est reparti très rapidement vers Cologne et y est resté jusqu'au 28 au soir. Arrivé à Roissy il est resté bloqué deux jours avant de partir pour Chilly-Mazarin dans la nuit du 30 au 31. Livraison finale le 1er Aout en Bretagne, avec un transport de nuit entre Paris et chez moi. 

La livraison était prévue pour le 31 Juillet, un jour de retard donc. Au bilan, beaucoup de points d'interrogation concernant le trajet, que je n'avais pas imaginé aussi "tumultueux". Si quelqu'un si connait en logistique internationale et a des explications, je suis preneur . 

Il faut donc compter a peu près 10 jours entre la commande et la livraison finale, en fonction bien sûr du jour où vous passez commande (vendredi ou samedi, la demande ne sera pris en compte que le lundi...). 

Question subsidiaire : En cas de retard conséquent (+ de 10/15jours après la date prévue), certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait l'objet d'un dédommagement de la part d'Apple ? Une amie avait vu le prix de son Macbook baissé de 100euros suite à un retard de la sorte, la régle ou l'exception ?


----------



## vdecloitre (8 Août 2013)

Moi j'ai commandé le miens le 25 juillet et normalement il arrive demain, j'ai hâte


----------



## RobinL (8 Août 2013)

Merci pour la réponse et le conseil de passer par l'intranet de mon école.
Même si elle est actuellement fermée, normalement par Citrix, je peux accéder au bureau des écrans de l'école (ce qui me permet notamment d'utiliser des logiciels dont la licence coûte super chère mais que l'école met à disposition des élèves).

Dans tous les cas, je ferai comme ça. Si ça marche, tant mieux, sinon je scannerai ma carte étudiant!


----------



## Neozaphode (9 Août 2013)

Olfyer, c'est marrant le mien n'a pas trop eu le même itinéraire , en tout cas il est arrivé à Paris Charles de Gaule ce matin à 2h! Je peux peut être espérer une livraison en avance d'un jour


----------



## Olfyer (9 Août 2013)

C'est justement ça qui me surprend, le fait que plusieurs Macbook soient commandés quasiment en même temps, auprès de la même plateforme et que pourtant les itinéraires soient différents... Certains passent par la Pologne et le Kazakhstan, pour qui pour quoi, mystère...


----------



## Neozaphode (9 Août 2013)

Je pense que c'est en fonction des quantités qui partent de l'usine. Si il y en a pas beaucoup ça passe par pleins de petites destinations. Au contraire si les commandes sont nombreuses c'est plus direct... Sacrée bordel en logistique en tout cas!


----------



## vdecloitre (9 Août 2013)

bah voila, mon premier message avec mon mackbook air full option


----------



## Neozaphode (9 Août 2013)

Quelle rapidité de post


----------



## fabi2000 (11 Août 2013)

pour ma part, la seule personnalisation à été le passage de 4 à 8 Go de RAM sur un MBA 13, en 3-4 jours il était livré.


----------



## Neozaphode (13 Août 2013)

Juste un petit message pour signaler que mon petit bijoux est arrivé aujourd'hui entre mes doigts :love:


----------



## GluckOz (14 Août 2013)

Voilà, j'ai enfin mon MacBook Air entre les mains, la livraison a finalement eu lieu dans le premier délais communiqué 
J'avais peur que cet ordi me semble bien petit face au MBP 15 que j'avais avant, mais pour le moment je ne regrette vraiment pas mon choix !


----------



## Neozaphode (15 Août 2013)

Il est pas mal grand quand même pour un 13"  La même taille qu'un 15" niveau chassis on dirait bien. Moi il me parait énorme comparé à mon ancien Dell XPS 13" qui était dans un chassis de 11"


----------



## RobinL (19 Août 2013)

Le mien arrive entre le 27 et le 29, c'est horrible l'attente!

Du coup, pour faire passer le temps, je réfléchis à comment utiliser la carte cadeau de 80. Des idées à me donner? (j'ai également un iPhone donc je suis également preneur d'idées...)


----------



## fousfous (19 Août 2013)

Tu peux utiliser génius pour acheter de la musique, c'est super efficace. Pareil pour les apps.


----------



## Aurelsicoko (19 Août 2013)

La même ! Macbook Air 13" personnalisé commandé Dimanche matin et livraison prévue entre le 27 et le 29 août !

La carte cadeau de 80 est déjà partie pour ma part


----------



## BenoitAppleForm (19 Août 2013)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si le transport est sérieux ? Livré par la Poste ou UPS ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## kevin85000 (19 Août 2013)

J'ai reçu mon mba emballé dans sa boite qui etait emballé dans un carton avec des coins, le cartons extérieur est impeccable et pour ma part c'est ups qui s'en est chargé.
Apparement tnt est succeptible également, pourquoi tu as des appréhensions sur le transport?


----------



## Twister59 (20 Août 2013)

la livraison c'est faite par TNT pour ma part


----------



## ikeke (20 Août 2013)

MBA 13"/i5/8Go commandé ce midi, livraison prévue entre le 28 et le 30 août. 
Je verrais bien si les délais sont tenus ou si j'aurais une bonne surprise


----------



## TheBledard (20 Août 2013)

MBA "13 CTO i7/8GB/256GBSSD commandé le 17/08 avec AoC livraison prévu entre le 26 et 28 Août, préparation à l'expédition.

J'espère le recevoir avant :-D


----------



## kevin85000 (20 Août 2013)

Pour ma part ups devait me livrer le jeudi c'était marqué sur leur site, et un jour avant apple m'a envoyé un sms pour me dire que mon colis allait être livré dans la journée donc un jour d'avance le bonheur quoi ^^


----------



## RobinL (20 Août 2013)

Commande livrée entre le 27 et le 29 pour un MBA 13" i7 8Go SSD256Go et une sacoche. J'ai passé la commande vendredi mais comme j'ai demandé à tout recevoir en même temps, c'est un peu plus long!


----------



## TheBledard (21 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Pour ma part ups devait me livrer le jeudi c'était marqué sur leur site, et un jour avant apple m'a envoyé un sms pour me dire que mon colis allait être livré dans la journée donc un jour d'avance le bonheur quoi ^^



Tu avais commandé quoi comme config ?


----------



## RobinL (21 Août 2013)

J'ai reçu un email d'Apple ce matin et il semblerait que mon ordi ainsi que la sacoche qui l'accompagne soient déjà arrivés aux Pays bas à Waalwijk. La livraison est estimée au 26 (donc lundi) alors que depuis le début, Apple me parlait d'une date entre le 27 et le 29.


----------



## kevin85000 (21 Août 2013)

J'ai pris un i7 8go de ram et ssdde 256go


----------



## TheBledard (21 Août 2013)

Update : Mon MacBook Air (i7/8Go/256GoSSD) est arrivé à Shanghai, pris en charge par UPS pour une livraison estimée pour le 27 août 2013.


----------



## kevin85000 (21 Août 2013)

J'ai commandé le 15 juillet, reçu le 24 avec une estimation entre le 23 et le 25 et comme j'ai dis ups me donnait le 24. 
un coup de chance peut être


----------



## Antoine123 (21 Août 2013)

MacBook Air 13",8g de Ram, i7, 256g SSD commandé aujourd'hui, livraison prévue entré le 29 Août et le 2 Septembre.


----------



## takamaka (22 Août 2013)

MBA "13 CTO i7/8GB/256GBSSD commandé le 11/07 avec AoC. Livré le 23 juillet avec les accessoires. C'est rapide!


----------



## LouisB76 (22 Août 2013)

Commande passée hier pour un 13 pouces, I7, 8 GO de ram, 256 GB, livraison prévue le 28 !

Ca va c'est pas trop long , et j'ai commandé une larobe sur Amazon avec deux petits adaptateur ! 

J'ai commandé en éducation

Par contre normal que sur le site de UPS, pour les informations d'envoies ce n'est pas écrit mon adresse, mais juste ma ville?

" Informations relatives aux envois
A :
ROUEN, FR "


----------



## kevin85000 (22 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Commande passée hier pour un 13 pouces, I7, 8 GO de ram, 256 GB, livraison prévue le 28 !
> 
> Ca va c'est pas trop long , et j'ai commandé une larobe sur Amazon avec deux petits adaptateur !
> 
> ...



Je me suis fais la même réflexion pour l'adresse ^^, pour moi le mba est bien arrivé donc je suppose que c'est normal


----------



## LouisB76 (22 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Je me suis fais la même réflexion pour l'adresse ^^, pour moi le mba est bien arrivé donc je suppose que c'est normal




D'accord ! Merci ^^ 

Si les MBP sortent en septembre j'ai les nerfs !


----------



## ikeke (23 Août 2013)

Le week-end, les colis expédiés continuent à voyager ou ils restent où ils sont jusqu'au lundi, avant de reprendre leur périple ?


----------



## takamaka (23 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> " Informations relatives aux envois
> A :
> ROUEN, FR "



C'est normal. Tu pourrais suivre ton joli colis directement sur le store.


----------



## kevin85000 (23 Août 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Le week-end, les colis expédiés continuent à voyager ou ils restent où ils sont jusqu'au lundi, avant de reprendre leur périple ?



Le week end les colis bougent, moi il à été expedié le vendredi matin de shangai, le dimanche soir il etait à cologne


----------



## ikeke (23 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Le week end les colis bougent, moi il à été expedié le vendredi matin de shangai, le dimanche soir il etait à cologne



Merci Kevin pour cette info. 
Sur le site d'UPS, il est indiqué que le colis est à Shangai et qu'il a été scanné à l'export il y a 2 heures. Je verrais bien où il sera dimanche. Mais quoi qu'il en soit sur le site d'UPS, la date de livraison prévue est le 29.


----------



## LouisB76 (23 Août 2013)

Ca c'est bon ! Ca veut dire que je l'aurais peut-être mardi 

Ikeke: Nos Mac doivent être ensemble à mon avis !


----------



## ikeke (23 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Ikeke: Nos Mac doivent être ensemble à mon avis !


C'est bien possible 
Le site d'UPS t'annonce quelle date de livraison ?


----------



## LouisB76 (23 Août 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> C'est bien possible
> Le site d'UPS t'annonce quelle date de livraison ?




Il m'annonce une livraison le 29 avant la fin de journée.. Mais j'éspere que ca sera plus tôt


----------



## ikeke (23 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Il m'annonce une livraison le 29 avant la fin de journée.. Mais j'éspere que ca sera plus tôt



Même chose pour la date et l'espoir de le recevoir plus tôt mais en général UPS a l'air de respecter les dates indiquées dans le tracking.


----------



## kevin85000 (23 Août 2013)

Je vous prédis un jour d'avance ^^


----------



## LouisB76 (23 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Je vous prédis un jour d'avance ^^



Ca serait sympa ! J'ai un peu hate de le recevoir là , mon premier mac :rose:


----------



## ikeke (23 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Je vous prédis un jour d'avance ^^



Cela serait une belle surprise


----------



## TheBledard (24 Août 2013)

Update : le mien est à Roissy CDG depuis hier matin. Livraison lundi donc ? En sachant qu'UPS m'annonce une livraison le 27 et Apple entre le 26 et 28...

J'espère le recevoir en avance donc


----------



## LouisB76 (25 Août 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Cela serait une belle surprise




Je sais pas ou le tient en est mais moi il est en Corée du Sud ( En même temps il serait en Corée du Nord ca m'étonnerait ^^ )


----------



## ikeke (25 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Je sais pas ou le tient en est mais moi il est en Corée du Sud ( En même temps il serait en Corée du Nord ca m'étonnerait ^^ )



Même chose 

Maj: il vient de repartir vers de nouvelles contrées. 


> Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 25/08/2013	 10:12	Lecture au départ


----------



## oomu (25 Août 2013)

TheBledard a dit:


> Update : le mien est à Roissy CDG depuis hier matin. Livraison lundi donc ? En sachant qu'UPS m'annonce une livraison le 27 et Apple entre le 26 et 28...
> 
> J'espère le recevoir en avance donc



Si UPS vous indique le 27, ça sera le 27. Appelez le matin (ouvert dés 8h) pour faire confirmer.


----------



## Antoine123 (25 Août 2013)

Mon MacBook Air 13 Pouces, i7, 8G de RAM et 256G de SSD commandé le 21 Août. Je crois qu'il voyage en même temps que le votre ! Pour moi aussi c'est le 29 avant la fin de journée.

Koeln, Germany	 25/08/2013	 17:37	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 25/08/2013	 14:50	Lecture au départ
25/08/2013	 13:19	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 25/08/2013	 10:12	Lecture au départ
25/08/2013	 6:37	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 25/08/2013	 3:52	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 24/08/2013	 22:09	Lecture d'exportation
24/08/2013	 18:15	Lecture à l'arrivée
24/08/2013	 18:00	Lecture au départ
24/08/2013	 14:40	Lecture de l'origine
China	 24/08/2013	 0:37	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## LittleChief (25 Août 2013)

Pour ma part, macbook air 13' i5 8go de ram et 128 de ssd commandé le mercredi 21 août. Livraison prévue entre le 29 août et le 2 septembre.


----------



## LouisB76 (25 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Mon MacBook Air 13 Pouces, i7, 8G de RAM et 256G de SSD commandé le 21 Août. Je crois qu'il voyage en même temps que le votre ! Pour moi aussi c'est le 29 avant la fin de journée.
> 
> Koeln, Germany	 25/08/2013	 17:37	Lecture à l'arrivée
> Almaty, Kazakhstan	 25/08/2013	 14:50	Lecture au départ
> ...



Le mien est aussi à Koeln à la même heure ! C'est sur ils sont dans le même avion !


----------



## ikeke (25 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Le mien est aussi à Koeln à la même heure ! C'est sur ils sont dans le même avion !



Absolument ! Et cela m'étonnerait qu'ils mettent encore 4 jours pour être livrés. Une livraison mardi ne me paraît pas du tout inenvisageable.


----------



## Antoine123 (25 Août 2013)

Ce serait plus que bien !


----------



## kevin85000 (25 Août 2013)

oomu a dit:


> Si UPS vous indique le 27, ça sera le 27. Appelez le matin (ouvert dés 8h) pour faire confirmer.



Faux ups m'indiquait le 24 je l'ai reçu le 23


----------



## TheBledard (25 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> Faux ups m'indiquait le 24 je l'ai reçu le 23



Merci ça me rassure, vivement que ça soit bien demain :-D


----------



## LouisB76 (26 Août 2013)

Le mien est bloqué en Allemagne :/


----------



## ikeke (26 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Le mien est bloqué en Allemagne :/


Le mien aussi. A mon avis ils doit y avoir plus de colis reçus que de colis acheminables en une journée, ils doivent donc être mis en standby le temps que les colis arrivés avant soient acheminés.
Avec un peu de chance, ça se débloquera dans les heures à venir. Dans tous les cas, au maximum il sera livré le 29, date indiquée par UPS dans le tracking. L'attente ne sera donc plus très longue


----------



## kevin85000 (26 Août 2013)

il me semble que le dédouanement se fait à Cologne, c'est pour ça qu'il y reste un à deux jours


----------



## ikeke (26 Août 2013)

kevin85000 a dit:


> il me semble que le dédouanement se fait à Cologne, c'est pour ça qu'il y reste un à deux jours


Ceci expliquerait donc cela, merci Kevin.


----------



## TheBledard (26 Août 2013)

Au final le mien je le reçois demain 27, il est toujours a Chilly Mazarin, cette nuit il va aller a la Courneuve pour venir chez moi ensuite demain durant la journée


----------



## Antoine123 (26 Août 2013)

La même chose pour moi, il doit se plaire à Cologne. C'est rageant de se dire que si il était partit aujourd'hui il aurait pu être à CDG et demain chez moi.


----------



## ikeke (26 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> La même chose pour moi, il doit se plaire à Cologne. C'est rageant de se dire que si il était partit aujourd'hui il aurait pu être à CDG et demain chez moi.



C'est clair que cela ne m'aurait pas déplu de l'avoir demain également mais on n'appréciera que plus son arrivée 

Edit: Ah, ça se reveille un peu on dirait:


> Koeln, Germany	 26/08/2013	 23:29	Lecture d'importation


----------



## Antoine123 (27 Août 2013)

Rien pour moi. Apple m'a débité aujourd'hui tiens !


----------



## ikeke (27 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Apple m'a débité aujourd'hui tiens !


idem


----------



## LouisB76 (27 Août 2013)

Idem débité aussi ^^ !


----------



## Antoine123 (27 Août 2013)

Ça y est il est à CDG depuis 4h du matin ! Une livraison demain ?


----------



## mic01 (27 Août 2013)

Mon deuxieme est a Incheon, Korea...on voyage pas mal avec ups

livraison prevu pour 3/09 avec un peu de chance il arrive avant la rentrée..


En attendant ,j' ai le premier et ses problemes de wifi...


----------



## Aurelsicoko (27 Août 2013)

De même je l'ai commandé le 18 août mais suite à des problèmes de paiement, ça a retardé ma date de livraison. Je suis passé du 27/29 août au 3 Septembre...

J'ai été débité aujourd'hui aussi et là il vient de partir de Shangaï


----------



## ikeke (27 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Ça y est il est à CDG depuis 4h du matin ! Une livraison demain ?


Vu comment ça s'est passé pour les autres, je ne crois pas trop pour ma part car si cela se passe comme pour les autres exemples, il devrait être demain à Chilly Mazarin et ensuite repartir pour le centre UPS proche du domicile. Dans mon cas c'est lille, donc je pense que la livraison sera pour le 29 comme prévu par UPS, à moins d'une livraison tardive demain apres midi.


----------



## Antoine123 (27 Août 2013)

Je suis à côté de Reims, à 1h30 de CDG. C'est frustrant qu'il soit si près.


----------



## ikeke (27 Août 2013)

mic01 a dit:


> En attendant ,j' ai le premier et ses problemes de wifi...


La mise à jour fourni par Apple n'a pas corrigé le problème ?


----------



## mic01 (27 Août 2013)

non mise a jour effectué mais sans succes...


----------



## TheBledard (27 Août 2013)

Je viens de recevoir le mien ce midi


----------



## ikeke (27 Août 2013)

TheBledard a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le mien ce midi



Félicitations !


----------



## Aurelsicoko (28 Août 2013)

mic01 a dit:


> Mon deuxieme est a Incheon, Korea...on voyage pas mal avec ups
> 
> livraison prevu pour 3/09 avec un peu de chance il arrive avant la rentrée..



Je sais pas toi, mais mes délais sont passés du 03/09 au 02/09 ?


----------



## Antoine123 (28 Août 2013)

4h30 pour aller de CDG à Chilly Mazarin c'est dur.  Tant pis je me résous à l'avoir demain.


----------



## ikeke (28 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> 4h30 pour aller de CDG à Chilly Mazarin c'est dur.  Tant pis je me résous à l'avoir demain.


Perso, je ne sais même pas où il est. Parti de CDG à 6h38 il n'a toujours pas été scanné à l'arrivée. J'espère qu'il arrivera au moins à Lille aujourd'hui, histoire que les délais soient respectés.


----------



## meryo88 (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé mon macbook air le 14 Avril; malheureusement Apple a eu quelques petits soucis, donc j'attends avec impatience de recevoir l'ordi. Sur le site de UPS j'ai exactement les memes suivis de ikeke et LouisB76.
Dernier message
Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       08/28/2013                                                                                                                                             6:39 A.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      C'est fou... car j'habite a paris et depuis deux jours j'ai rien encore reçu!!!!!!
uffff ça me stresse


----------



## ikeke (28 Août 2013)

meryo88 a dit:


> Dernier message
> Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       08/28/2013                                                                                                                                             6:39 A.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      C'est fou... car j'habite a paris et depuis deux jours j'ai rien encore reçu!!!!!!
> uffff ça me stresse



C'est clair que presque 10h sans mise à jour de statut alors qu'ils sont sensé être parti c'est énorme. Les mecs d'UPS n'avaient plus de camion, ils sont partis en Segway


----------



## Antoine123 (28 Août 2013)

Le 14 AVRIL ?! Ça fait 4 mois et demi que tu attends ?


----------



## meryo88 (28 Août 2013)

Oui, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute. Mais finalement en attendant j'ai pu avoir le dernier macbook air avec la remise étudiant (environ 200 dans mon cas) une carte apple de 80 et deux geste commercial. Dont le premier le SuperDrive et le magic mouse gratis et le deuxième je ne sais pas encore car j'attends. Enfin... j'ai bien gratté quand même.


----------



## Antoine123 (28 Août 2013)

Bien joué tu as raison ! Mais la vache c'est surprenant 4 mois et demi. Il leur est arrivé quoi au juste ?


----------



## xonotor (28 Août 2013)

meryo88 a dit:


> Oui, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute. Mais finalement en attendant j'ai pu avoir le dernier macbook air avec la remise étudiant (environ 200 dans mon cas) une carte apple de 80 et deux geste commercial. Dont le premier le SuperDrive et le magic mouse gratis et le deuxième je ne sais pas encore car j'attends. Enfin... j'ai bien gratté quand même.



Demande une TC pour ton dernier geste commercial


----------



## meryo88 (28 Août 2013)

TC? Pardon mais je ne sais pas c'est quoi....

Leurs souci c'était lié à un problème informatique. En gros la dame au telephone ne savait meme pas qu'est ce qu'il se passait, donc elle était navrée de tout ça. La premier fois le geste commercial a été proposé par elle. Je ne savais meme pas que ça existe de avoir des "cadeaux". Après en lisant sur des forums j'ai pu voir que ça arrive très souvent qu'apple fait des gestes commercial pour eviter d'avoir des clients pas satisfaits. Et voilà donc que j'ai appelé en disant que je voulais annuler ma commande car j'en avais trop marre et ils ont tout suit mis en place en deuxieme geste commercial et ils ont changé la commande (ils ont mise en place la remise du store-education). Bref... j'ai attendu beaucoup mais finalement je suis tout près de recevoir mon ordi!


----------



## Antoine123 (28 Août 2013)

Avec cette attente il ne sera que meilleur, rien qu'Haswell et "12h d'autonomie" au lieu de celui que tu as pris en Avril c'est cool. J'espère pour toi que c'était pas trop urgent.

PS : Le TC c'est peut être la Time Capsule


----------



## meryo88 (28 Août 2013)

Vous savez si après CDH il y a encore une étape pour les livraisons sur Paris? Car c'est vraiment BCP pour sortir de l'aéroport et arriver sur Paris 2 jours


----------



## xonotor (28 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Le TC c'est peut être la Time Capsule



Oui c'est bien ça. Et pour le coup meryo, si tu arrives à te faire offrir la bête en question, tu auras tout mon respect en prime  (elle coûte 299&#8364.



			
				 meryo88 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez si après CDH il y a encore une étape pour les livraisons sur Paris? Car c'est vraiment BCP pour sortir de l'aéroport et arriver sur Paris 2 jours



Je ne connais pas les délais de livraison sur Paris mais ça ne parait pas impossible. Le mien, qui doit être livré demain en Alsace est toujours au hub de Chilly Mazarin. Il partira sans doute dans la nuit. Réfère-toi à ta date de livraison estimée par UPS, c'est l'indication qui reste la plus probable. Et si vraiment tu as un doute, tu peux appeler directement UPS au 0821-233-877 (0,12&#8364;/min + surcoûts éventuels selon opérateurs).


----------



## ikeke (28 Août 2013)

14h après avoir quitté CDG, toujours aucune trace d'arrivée dans un centre UPS, comme si le colis était dans la nature, cela vous est déjà arrivé ?


----------



## Charlotte_ (28 Août 2013)

J'ai commandé le mien le 22 Août. Toujours pas de tracking ni d'infos concernant le transporteur. 
Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'en actualisant la page environ 10 000 fois par jour depuis la semaine dernière j'ai remarqué qu'il était aux Pays-bas puis à Shanghai et enfin au Luxembourg depuis lundi. 
Livraison prévue le 4 septembre.

Je m'impatiente. Et sans suivi je ne peux même pas imaginer où est mon petit  
Y'en a d'autres dans mon cas ? Ils doivent sûrement être débordes avec la rentrée qui approche..


----------



## LouisB76 (28 Août 2013)

Ikeke: le mien est à Chilly mazarin


----------



## ikeke (28 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Ikeke: le mien est à Chilly mazarin



Peut être un oubli de scan à l'arrivée alors. Du moins j'espère....

Édit: c'était bien le cas (l'oubli de scan) il vient de partir de Chilly Mazarin


----------



## nuunki (28 Août 2013)

La situation est quand même "curieuse". Un petit coup de téléphone à Apple pourrait t'éclaircir sur l'avancée de ta commande. (En tous cas c'est ce que je ferai...)


----------



## meryo88 (28 Août 2013)

Bonsoir a tous,
je ne pense pas que apple peut donner ce TC cadeau, vu le prix!!! mais finalement je suis content de ma remise et les deux gestes. Pour la livraison je suis toujours a CDG, mais je pense que ça soit normal car j'habite à Paris. Le site UPS annonce la livraison à demain en fin journée (ça m'arrange).
Par contre j'ai parlé avec un collègue qui vient de prendre le MBA comme celui que j'ai commandé, il est très déçu! Il pense même de le re-envoyer à Apple. Je suis resté quand même choqué.... D'après lui la qualité de l'écran est POURRIE et il pense que les nouveaux Vaio sont vachement mieux. Après je sais que ce n'est pas du Retina mais je ne pensais pas que c'était si terrible l'écran. J'espère de ne regretter pas comme lui!!!


----------



## ikeke (28 Août 2013)

Pour l'avoir testé 1h en magasin je trouve que l'écran est vraiment pas mal. Après c'est vrai qu'acheter sans avoir testé c'est la porte ouverte à la déception.


----------



## Antoine123 (29 Août 2013)

Allez au lit ! J'espère être réveillé par le livreur UPS, ils devraient mettre une option "croissants" avec ça serait impeccable !


----------



## meryo88 (29 Août 2013)

Option croissants?!?! J'imagine déjà les croissants partir de Shangai avec un petit logo : designed in France.... On laisse les croissants aux françaises stp ! 

Par ailleurs, voilà le suivi de ce matin

St. Ouen, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        29/08/2013 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		3:31 	          		 					  		          	 	          		En cours de livraison 		          			                      	                                                                           						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             		          	 		          	
  	          		 					 				         				        29/08/2013 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		3:30 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		              		Chilly Mazarin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        29/08/2013 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		2:54 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		              		Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        28/08/2013 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		6:39 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		....

Et j'ai reçu aussi un sms d'Apple qui me signale qu'aujourd'hui c'est le jour J. lol

C'est quand même sympa


----------



## Antoine123 (29 Août 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai reçu ce message. Il est partit du centre UPS à 20 min de chez moi à 6h32. Ça va faire 4h.


----------



## ikeke (29 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai reçu ce message. Il est partit du centre UPS à 20 min de chez moi à 6h32. Ça va faire 4h.





> Lesquin, France	 29/08/2013	 4:34	Lecture à destination


C'est à 25 mns de chez moi également mais soit disant parti à 4h34 
Statut lecture à destination au lieu de Livraison, ils jouent avec mes nerfs depuis 24h à mettre des statuts inadaptés ou a pas en mettre du tout


----------



## LouisB76 (29 Août 2013)

J'ai rien reçu..

Edit: Je viens d&#8217;appeler apple, la personne m'a dit qu'il allait être livrer aujourd'hui  et en plus je vais avoir un geste commercial car je devais le recevoir hier !

Bref, apple sont quand même très proche du client. J'ai aussi appelé UPS pour avoir le creneau horaire de livraison mais c'est pas posssible, livraison entre maintenant et 18 h !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

JE VIENS DE LE RECEVOIR !!!!!!

En plus la meuf d'APPLE me fait un virement de 100 &#8364; pour le retard d'une journée sur la livraison  ! J'ai bien fait d'appeler


----------



## Aurelsicoko (29 Août 2013)

Me concernant Apple m'a débité ce matin et ils se sont trompés de compte suite à un changement de coordonnées bancaires. Du coup, j'ai eu un découvert de 1000 ce matin. Apple m'a promis un geste commercial, j'espère qu'il sera conséquent car merci les frais bancaires qui vont tomber !

Le mien est arrivé à CDC ce matin, il devrait reprendre la route demain direction de Chilli Mazarin demain


----------



## xonotor (29 Août 2013)

Et voilà macbook air de remplacement reçu à 14h00. 

1 semaine d'attente en plus mais j'ai eu raison de le renvoyer


----------



## meryo88 (29 Août 2013)

Tu l'a remplacé car il ne marchait pas bien? c'était quoi exactement le défaut?


----------



## Antoine123 (29 Août 2013)

En direct de mon Macbook Air reçu à 12h40 !


----------



## meryo88 (29 Août 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> En direct de mon Macbook Air reçu à 12h40 !




Félicitation!
Alors, quelques commentaires à chaud??? lol


----------



## LouisB76 (29 Août 2013)

meryo88 a dit:


> Félicitation!
> Alors, quelques commentaires à chaud??? lol



Parfait, il est réactif,silencieux bon il chauffe un peu mais je télécharge à mort etc..


----------



## GluckOz (29 Août 2013)

On est nombreux à l'avoir reçu aujourd'hui dites donc ! Enfin pour ma part c'était un de remplacement, TNT m'a récupéré le premier, UPS m'a livré le second, les livreurs se sont croisés dans l'allée 
Au passage j'ai trouvé la livraison de l'ordi de remplacement bien plus rapide, j'ai appelé jeudi dernier.
Profitez bien de vos toutes nouvelles machines !


----------



## xonotor (29 Août 2013)

GluckOz a dit:


> On est nombreux à l'avoir reçu aujourd'hui dites donc ! Enfin pour ma part c'était un de remplacement, TNT m'a récupéré le premier, UPS m'a livré le second, les livreurs se sont croisés dans l'allée
> Au passage j'ai trouvé la livraison de l'ordi de remplacement bien plus rapide, j'ai appelé jeudi dernier.
> Profitez bien de vos toutes nouvelles machines !



Ah ! Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir demandé un remplacement. Quel était le problème chez toi ? (wifi ?) 



			
				meryo88 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'a remplacé car il ne marchait pas bien? c'était quoi exactement le défaut?



Je trouvais qui réagissait globalement assez mal par rapport au ce que j'ai pu tester en APR et à la Fnac et surtout le clavier frottait contre la coque, c'était énervant. Le MBA de remplacement ne présente plus ce problème.

Je peux enfin en profiter comme il se doit. Il y a juste encore 1 craquement de temps en temps quand j'appuie les paumes de mes mains contre les "zones poignets" mais apparemment c'est assez fréquent sur le MBA... Bref all is ok pour moi et je suis ravi  !:love::love:
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbook-air-fragilite-duree-de-vie-batterie-842712.html


----------



## ikeke (30 Août 2013)

LouisB76 a dit:


> Parfait, il est réactif,silencieux bon il chauffe un peu mais je télécharge à mort etc..



Je n'ai pas pu tester avant ce soir, et j'en suis super satisfait ! Réactif, Silencieux, léger, finition impeccable, l'autonomie est monstreuse, le top quoi !
Dur de se remettre sur Mac OS après deux ans d'exile sur PC mais ça revient vite.


----------



## LouisB76 (30 Août 2013)

C'est dur pour moi qui n'avait touché que les macs en hackintosh ^^


----------



## GluckOz (30 Août 2013)

xonotor a dit:


> Ah ! Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir demandé un remplacement. Quel était le problème chez toi ? (wifi ?)



Oui pour ma part j'ai demandé le remplacement pour plusieurs raisons. Y'avait bien le wifi qui s'arretait de fonctionner alors que l'icone m'indiquait une pleine réception, donc forcé de désactiver et réactiver le wifi pour le voir fonctionner à nouveau.

Mais aussi à cause de l'écran, j'avais sur le premier une dalle LG particulièrement jaunâtre, même comparée à la dalle LG de mon ancien MBP 15". Je suis donc allé à l'Apple Store pour voir si la différence était notable avec les dalles Samsung (parce que oui, à l'Apple Store, ils n'ont visiblement que des dalles Samsung qui présentent un meilleur rendu...) et c'était le cas, donc vu que je suis amené à faire de la création (Photoshop, InDesign, etc) sur cet ordi, j'ai décidé de le renvoyer en espérant avoir une dalle Samsung.
Bon ensuite, même les écrans Samsung ne se valent pas entre eux, ma copine à reçu son MacBook Air, même modèle même configuration, même référence d'écran et pourtant une différence existe entre son écran et le mien. Donc c'est visiblement pas une science exacte...

Enfin, pour conclure, j'ai maintenant un MacBook Air tout beau tout neuf, avec un superbe écran, un SSD ultra rapide et un processeur bien plus véloce que celui de mon ancien MBP, bref, la machine idéale en somme, reste à surveiller les problèmes de wifi... pour l'instant RAS.


----------



## xonotor (30 Août 2013)

GluckOz a dit:


> Oui pour ma part j'ai demandé le remplacement pour plusieurs raisons. Y'avait bien le wifi qui s'arretait de fonctionner alors que l'icone m'indiquait une pleine réception, donc forcé de désactiver et réactiver le wifi pour le voir fonctionner à nouveau.
> 
> Mais aussi à cause de l'écran, j'avais sur le premier une dalle LG particulièrement jaunâtre, même comparée à la dalle LG de mon ancien MBP 15". Je suis donc allé à l'Apple Store pour voir si la différence était notable avec les dalles Samsung (parce que oui, à l'Apple Store, ils n'ont visiblement que des dalles Samsung qui présentent un meilleur rendu...) et c'était le cas, donc vu que je suis amené à faire de la création (Photoshop, InDesign, etc) sur cet ordi, j'ai décidé de le renvoyer en espérant avoir une dalle Samsung.
> Bon ensuite, même les écrans Samsung ne se valent pas entre eux, ma copine à reçu son MacBook Air, même modèle même configuration, même référence d'écran et pourtant une différence existe entre son écran et le mien. Donc c'est visiblement pas une science exacte...
> ...




Je te comprends complètement ! Tu es certain qu'il y a deux modèles pour les écrans sur les MBA ? J'avais cru lire sur un autre article qu'il n'y avait qu'un fournisseur (LG justement) pour les MBA. 
Toi aussi tu es passé par le terminal pour voir la marque de l'écran ou il y a une autre méthode ?

Dans tous les cas, l'écran ne m'a pas l'air d'être génial...il fait son le boulot mais sans plus. J'espère ne plus avoir de problème avec le MBA de remplacement (faudrait vraiment manquer de chance pour le coup :rateau


----------



## GluckOz (30 Août 2013)

Il y a bien deux fournisseur, dans le terminal si la référence renvoyé commence par LSN c'est samsung et si c'est LP (de mémoire) c'est LG.
Je ne suis pas sûr que la différence entre les deux fabricants soit flagrante, mais la dalle que j'avais sur le MBA que j'ai renvoyé était clairement mauvaise, ensuite, je ne peux pas généraliser vu les différences constatées entre deux dalles d'un même fabricant et du même modèle, j'ai peut-être tout simplement pas eu de chance sur mon premier MBA... 
Celle-ci me semble correcte, c'est pas du retina c'est sur, mais je m'en contente pour l'instant, pour les travaux importants, j'ai un écran externe


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

J'attends mon MBA 13" avec impatience. Y'a quelqu'un pour me tenir compagnie ? 


Commandé jeudi 29 par téléphone, le gars me dit qu'il serva livré pour le mardi 3 septembre au plus tard.
Je me dis : "Ouaw !! super rapide. Comment ils font, parce que j'ai demandé un clavier français  ?"

(oui, je suis en Autriche. Le Store FR ne peut pas me livrer ici. Et le Store autrichien n'a que des claviers autrichiens et US. Donc j'ai dû commander par téléphone.)

Bon je me pose pas plus de question, et je commande.

Le lendemain, je regarde le suivi : "en préparation".
Je regarde le soir : "commande annulée" sur une ligne. Et nouvelle commande sur deuxième ligne : livraion le 11 septembre.
Les boules !! le mec a dû se gourer au téléphone  ouiiin !!

Je vais aller me plaindre !! pub mensongère ! 

Je savais que c'était pas possible aussi vite, en demandant un clavier FR sur Store AT....
Faudra prendre mon mal en patience.

Il est actuellement annoncé  
     État  Expédition acheminée SHANGHAI, SH CN
Où est ce que vous avez tout vos détails d'acheminements, de douane ou d'UPS ?
Sur le suivi de livraison chez Apple ?
Parce que moi, j'ai juste le dernier état. Pas tout l'historique, comme certains ont posté au dessus.

Merci


----------



## Aurelsicoko (2 Septembre 2013)

Tu vas sur http://www.ups.com/, tu choisis ton pays et tu rentres le "Numéro de suivi" qui se trouve sur ton compte Apple.

Et tu auras un truc du genre...

Saint-Jacques-de-la-Lande, France	 02/09/2013	 2:30	En cours de livraison
02/09/2013	 2:29	Lecture à l'arrivée
Chilly Mazarin, France	 01/09/2013	 22:06	Lecture au départ
Chilly Mazarin, France	 30/08/2013	 10:37	Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 30/08/2013	 7:12	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 29/08/2013	 4:39	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 29/08/2013	 3:35	Lecture au départ
29/08/2013	 0:53	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 28/08/2013	 23:25	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 28/08/2013	 21:17	Lecture au départ
28/08/2013	 19:15	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 28/08/2013	 17:27	Lecture au départ
28/08/2013	 15:17	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 28/08/2013	 11:57	Lecture au départ
28/08/2013	 7:43	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 28/08/2013	 4:55	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 27/08/2013	 18:32	Lecture d'exportation
27/08/2013	 16:11	Lecture à l'arrivée
27/08/2013	 15:56	Lecture au départ
27/08/2013	 15:00	Lecture de l'origine
China	 27/08/2013	 23:36	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


Pour ma part, c'est livraison aujourd'hui


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Chanceux !!!

Bon, j'imagine que c'est sur ton compte Apple que tu as le tracking UPS ?
Chose que je n'ai pas encore...
Ouep, en plus de se gourer dans ma commande, ils ont mal lié ma commande à mon Apple ID. Donc j'ai pas les détails en me connectant.

Et puis j'ai eu confirmation que mon MBA arrive d'Asie.
Ils ont pas pu changer mon clavier, au dispatch européen (Pays Bas ou Luxembourg, je me rappelle plus.)
Donc la première commande étant lancée avec clavier AT, ils ont annulé, puis re-commander derrière. Et paf ! ça arrive d'Asie. Double bordel. 

Le Mr. Apple me dit qu'il va voir s'ils peuvent faire quelques chose. (un geste commercial ?)
Mais bon, c'est pas comme si je dois attendre 2 mois... Là, je suis juste tombé au moment où ils ont plus de stock.

Je patienterai en lisant tout ce que je peux sur mon nouveau mac !!!
(je le veuuuuuuxxx.... )


----------



## ikeke (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Chanceux !!!
> 
> Bon, j'imagine que c'est sur ton compte Apple que tu as le tracking UPS ?


Dès qu'un numéro de tracking commençant par 1Z sera disponible sur le site d'Apple au niveau de ta commande, tu pourras faire le suivi sur le site d'UPS (http://www.ups.com/europe/fr/freindex.html).
Tu y auras des informations bien plus détaillées que celles données sur le site d'Apple


----------



## thierry37 (3 Septembre 2013)

Il semble arrivé au Luxembourg. Mais pas encore de numéro de suivi UPS. 
Je croyais que ça mettait plus de temps à arriver de Shanghai. 


_État	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	LUXEMBOURG, LU LU		
Livraison estimée	11 septembre 2013_


----------



## Aurelsicoko (3 Septembre 2013)

Vu que ta commande est un peu spéciale, tu passes peut-être pas par UPS, ce qui expliquera le tracking manquant, mais étrange...

Pour ma part, suite à un problème de prélèvement, Apple m'a fait un geste commercial de 50


----------



## thierry37 (3 Septembre 2013)

Punaise, je suis en train d' "user" la page web de mon suivi. hé hé
C'est complètement nul !! vu que je recevrai un email avec le suivi UPS, quand il sera dispo.
Mais c'est maladif, j'y retourne quand même de temps en temps, des fois que ça changerait.

Vous faisiez tous pareil ? :rose:


Je viens de me rendre compte (peut être) du "spécial" de ma commande.
C'est commandé sur le store (téléphonique) d'Autriche (donc aussi Allemand) donc c'est resté configuré de base "DE".
Sur mon détail j'ai ceci :
KEYBOARD/USER'S GUIDE-FRA : clavier et manuel en français
COUNTRY KIT-DEU : kit pays allemand (ça doit faire référence à la prise électrique du chargeur)

Bon, bah ça occupe de se poser toutes ces questions.


----------



## Srad57 (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, mon macbook air avec configuration spéciale est aussi passé par le Luxembourg.
Ce n'est qu'après ce passage au Luxembourg que j'ai eu un nmr de tracking. Mais ce n'était pas UPS c'était TNT.

Thierry37 ne t'inquiètes pas car j'ai passé des jours et des jours à "tracker" le tracking qui ne venait pas. Les rafraichissements de pages, j'en ai fait des centaines !! 

Et un beau jour le bonheur le livreur TNT devant ma porte. Pour info le suivi Apple me mettait comme date de livraison entre le 29.8 et le 02.9 et juste en dessous ils mettaient date de livraison estimée le 04.9. En fin de compte je l'ai reçu le 29.8


----------



## thierry37 (6 Septembre 2013)

3 septembre 


thierry37 a dit:


> État    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    LUXEMBOURG, LU LU
> Livraison estimée    11 septembre 2013[/I]



pareil le 4
pareil le 5

Punaise, je commençais à me dire qu'il est seulement en acheminement vers le Luxembourg, et pas encore arrivé.

Je rafraichis ma page pour la 2 000 ème fois ce matin en arrivant au boulot..

AAAAAllllélluia !!!
Il est en livraison !!! Arrivée estimée aujourd'hui  ?? pas possible !! 

Le 5 il est passé par Prague (République Tchèque). En fait, il y a pas eu de suivi UPS depuis le Luxembourg.

Si je le reçois pour le week end, ma femme va me tuer ! :love:



bon vu qu'il est pas si en retard que ça, juste 3 jours, y'aura surement pas de geste commercial comme promis au téléphone... Mais bon, c'est pas bien grave.
Sauf si j'ai du bol. (ha le rapiat !! il dépense 1000 euros et veut encore grapiller 30 euros.)

Sur ma commande j'ai un seul numéro UPS.
Sur le suivi, y'a 2 paquets. (3.1kg et 0.1kg)
Vous croyez que ma carte iTunes 80&#8364; est dans un paquet à part ?
ça pèse combien un geste commercial ? 


Edit :
bon bah maintenant c'est la page UPS qui va prendre cher en rafraichissement. hé hé


----------



## Srad57 (6 Septembre 2013)

Hello
Si tu n'as rien commandé d'autre que le MBA et la carte itunes c'est donc la carte qui est dans l'autre carton. Moi j'avais commandé le MBA et la magic mouse. Ils sont arrivés ensemble mais chacun dans son carton.

Pour le geste commercial bien sûr qu'il faut les rappeler. Ils ne feront pas de chichi et ils t'accorderont le geste commercial. Leur intérêt est de fidéliser au maximum le client donc ça ne les dérange pas de faire un petit geste pour satisfaire le client. 

Bizarre aussi qu'après le Luxembourg il soit allé à Prague. Je sais bien que les vacances ne sont pas tout à fait finies mais quand même !! Pour ma part une fois au Luxembourg il a été pris en charge par TNT puis livré chez moi le lendemain (en Lorraine).

Je te souhaite beaucoup de joie avec ce joujou. J'ai le mien depuis 8 jours et il ne me quitte plus !
C'est fantastique. Là je viens de commander une protection en plastique transparent d'1mm d'épaisseur pour le clavier. J'espère que je ne vais pas regretter cet achat mais je pense que c'est quand même mieux de protéger le clavier. Quelqu'un utilise une protection de clavier ?

Fais nous signe quand ton joujou sera arrivé. Bonne journée


----------



## thierry37 (6 Septembre 2013)

J'ai pas atteint les 2000 rafraichissement sur la page UPS.

Je tiens mon nouveau MBA dans les mains ! 
Trop content.

(Ma femme va vraiment me tuer.)
D'ailleurs, mon boss aussi, parce que le rendement va chuter cet après midi... 

- C'était bien la carte iTunes.
- Non, je n'ai jamais utilisé de protection de clavier, j'ai testé mais je n'aime pas le toucher du caoutchouc.


----------



## _jeromine (6 Septembre 2013)

Macbook air 13" I7 256go et 8go de ram commandé le 30 aout et toujours pas de nouvelles  c'est long !!!


----------



## Srad57 (6 Septembre 2013)

C'est la même configuration que moi. Il vient donc directement de Shangai puisque ce n'est pas une configuration standard.

Je l'ai commandé le 21 Août et reçu le 29 Août.

Ce qui fait donc 8 jours. Si on suit ce raisonnement tu devrais le recevoir le 7 Septembre donc demain !!! :rateau:

Le problème UPS ne livre pas le samedi et TNT je ne sais pas. Alors il faudrait plutôt tabler pour une livraison lundi. 

Sur le suivi de commande sur le site Apple tu devrais avoir le nmr de suivi UPS ou TNT. Est ce que tu as ce suivi ?


----------



## thierry37 (6 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Ce qui fait donc 8 jours. Si on suit ce raisonnement tu devrais le recevoir le 7 Septembre donc demain !!! :rateau:



ça correspond à ma livraison. Commandé jeudi dernier, livré ce midi.


----------



## Hyperbole (6 Septembre 2013)

MBA commandé le 3 septembre (13", I7, 265 go, 8go de ram), premier tracking TNT de Shanghai ce matin à 9h... Livraison prévue le 11 pour le moment.
J'ai terriblement hâte :rateau:.


----------



## Srad57 (6 Septembre 2013)

Ben ce sera surement le 11. ça fera pile poil 8 jours


----------



## _jeromine (6 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> C'est la même configuration que moi. Il vient donc directement de Shangai puisque ce n'est pas une configuration standard.
> 
> Je l'ai commandé le 21 Août et reçu le 29 Août.
> 
> ...


et non toujours pas de numéro de suivi ... :/
mais il part de shanghai aussi oui


----------



## Srad57 (9 Septembre 2013)

Alors jeromine tu as du nouveau pour ton macbook ?


----------



## Hyperbole (9 Septembre 2013)

Jeromine c'est bizarre, j'espère que tu auras des nouvelles rapidement. Peut-être qu'en appelant Apple tu auras des réponses ?
Le mien vient d'arriver aux Pays-Bas après 3 jours en Chine (envoi en Suisse avec TNT), toujours prévu pour le 11, soit mercredi !


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas la peine d'appeler Apple, ils en savent pas plus que le suivi.

Allez, on s'inquiète pas, il va avoir le numéro de suivi ce matin, et livré cet après midi. 

J'ai commandé le mien le jeudi 29, livré le vendredi 6
Il a commandé le vendredi 30, on peut se dire qu'il a le délai de 2 week ends, donc livré le lundi 9.

D'ailleurs c'est pour ça qu'on ne le voit plus. Il est en train de le déballer !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------




thierry37 a dit:


> bon vu qu'il est pas si en retard que ça, juste 3 jours, y'aura surement pas de geste commercial comme promis au téléphone... Mais bon, c'est pas bien grave.
> Sauf si j'ai du bol. (ha le rapiat !! il dépense 1000 euros et veut encore grapiller 30 euros.)



Bah, comme quoi faut pas hésiter à quémander. Ok, ça fait le rapiat, mais si on est poli, on peut obtenir des choses.
J'ai répondu que ce serait bien si Apple faisait un geste pour le petit retard à la livraison.
Honnêtement, j'y croyais pas, car c'est juste 3 jours de plus que ce qu'on m'avait promis à la commande.
Je pensais à un adaptateur (29&#8364 ou au max. une souris  (déjà 69&#8364; !)

Je viens de recevoir l'email, et il a discuté avec le services après achats. Il a pu me grapiller une sacoche / protection. Maximum 100&#8364; !
Vachement cool !

Il aurait tout aussi pu me dire "Désolé Monsieur, on ne peut pas. C'était annoncé en livraison pour le 11 et vous l'avez reçu le 6. On a déjà réussi à vous faire gagner 5 jours sur le planning."
Et j'aurai plus qu'à me la fermer...


Bon, maintenant faut que je retourne faire du shopping sur le store. J'ai une sacoche à choisir.


----------



## Srad57 (9 Septembre 2013)

Alors moi c'est encore pire que ça !!

Livraison prévue entre le 29.8 et le 02.09. En fin de compte j'ai été livré le 29.8 donc le 1er jour de l'estimation.

Et pourtant, la dame du SAV de chez Apple que j'avais contacté pour réclamer car je n'avais aucun suivi, m'a dit qu'elle me faisait un geste commercial.

Elle me demande si j'ai besoin d'une sacoche ou autre. Je lui dit que non que je n'ai besoin de rien et que j'ai déjà une sacoche. Et elle me dit dans ce cas je peux vous rembourser 100 il suffit de me faire parvenir par mail un RIB. Et ce matin j'ai bien eu un virement de 100 sur mon compte bancaire.

Elle est pas belle la vie !!!


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

Ha bah je vais peut être lui répondre que j'ai déjà une sacoche achetée hier. 
c'est une bonne idée. Je préfèrerais prendre autre chose.
Lol, comment on se repasse les bons plans !
Mais bon, c'est aussi comme ça qu'on fidélise les clients.


----------



## Hyperbole (9 Septembre 2013)

Pour le mien quand j'ai appelé Apple (à la base pour une question sur la facturation), ils m'ont donné des informations plus poussées que TNT sur l'expédition ;-) .


----------



## _jeromine (10 Septembre 2013)

Non malheureusement toujours pas reçu.
J'ai appelé Apple vendredi soir, il est bien parti.
Et la personne m'a dit de la recontacter si jamais il avait du retard pour qu'elle me fasse un geste commercial.

Je suis pressée !!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

ça y est j'ai le numéro de suivi . ENFIN !


----------



## thierry37 (11 Septembre 2013)

_jeromine a dit:


> Et la personne m'a dit de la recontacter si jamais il avait du retard pour qu'elle me fasse un geste commercial.


S'il arrive après ce qui était annoncé à la commande, n'hésite pas à rappeler Apple.


----------



## Srad57 (11 Septembre 2013)

_jeromine a dit:


> Et la personne m'a dit de la recontacter si jamais il avait du retard pour qu'elle me fasse un geste commercial.



Moi à ta place je les contacterai dès que t'as reçu l'ordi.
Je l'ai fait aussi comme dit plus haut alors que je l'ai reçu le 1er jour qui était prévu. Tu leur explique que tu n'avais le suivi du transporteur que dans les derniers jours, que tu les a appelé plusieurs fois et que personne ne pouvait te dire exactement où est ton colis, etc, etc
Et normalement la charmante dame devrait te proposer un geste commercial


----------



## Hyperbole (12 Septembre 2013)

Reçu hier, 8 jours après la commande  . Pour les premières heures d'utilisation (gros jonglage entre le boulot et la découverte), j'en suis très très contente, j'ai pas encore entendu les ventilateurs et il est terriblement léger par rapport à mon MBP 15". Totalement convaincue !


----------



## _jeromine (12 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Moi à ta place je les contacterai dès que t'as reçu l'ordi.
> Je l'ai fait aussi comme dit plus haut alors que je l'ai reçu le 1er jour qui était prévu. Tu leur explique que tu n'avais le suivi du transporteur que dans les derniers jours, que tu les a appelé plusieurs fois et que personne ne pouvait te dire exactement où est ton colis, etc, etc
> Et normalement la charmante dame devrait te proposer un geste commercial



Il est arrivé chez moi hier ! mais je n'y suis pas... je vais le découvrir ce soir 
Du coup je l'ai reçu dans les temps finalement. Tu penses que je doit quand même demander un geste à Apple car j'ai pas eu le numéro de suivi dans les 24 heures comme ils disaient ? j'avoue que j'ai bien stressée quand même..


----------



## Srad57 (12 Septembre 2013)

Bien sûr qu'il faut les appeler. Tu leur dit que tu n'as eu le nmr de suivi qu'à la fin. Et que c'est à cause de ça que tu les a appelé plusieurs fois, que ça t'as couté des communications téléphoniques, perte de temps, blabla, blabla....
Et tu les met sur la voie en leur demandant s'il y a moyen d'avoir une compensation pour tous ces désagréments. Normalement l'opératrice devrait te dire oui et te proposer celà.


----------



## thierry37 (12 Septembre 2013)

_jeromine a dit:


> Du coup je l'ai reçu dans les temps finalement.



Il est arrivé dans les temps, je vois pas ce qu'on peut réclamer.
Ok, tu as pas eu le numéro de suivi, mais est ce que ça a posé un problème de savoir à quelle heure il était à l'entrepot, etc.  (à part le problème de rafraichir 50 000 fois la page de suivi de commande )

Tu nous diras si t'en tires quelque chose.

Faut pas non plus que ça en fasse un habitude sur ce topic, quand on reçoit notre bijoux à l'heure prévue. 

(cf les commentaires sur iGen, où les gars vont échanger leur iPhone, qui marche parfaitement, à 11 mois sous garantie pour récupérer un nouveau/reconditionné. Si on abuse de trop, ça ne se fera plus. :rose


----------



## jebalo (12 Septembre 2013)

Salut a tous !

Jai commandé un macbook pro retina le 6 septembre , je l'ai fait configurer de manière à avoir le processeur intel i7 a 3 ghz , au dernière nouvelle il est à roissy charles de gaulle.
La livraison ( par ups ) est prévu le 16 dans la journée , le problème est que je part à l'étranger le 16 à 14h , pensez vous qu'il pourrais arriver demain ( donc avec un jour d'avance ) ? j'habite en bretagne . 
Quelqu'un a t-il déja été livré en avance par ups ?


----------



## Srad57 (12 Septembre 2013)

Oui Thierry j'ai eu un geste commercial de 100 sur mon compte


----------



## kevin85000 (12 Septembre 2013)

jebalo a dit:


> Salut a tous !
> 
> Jai commandé un macbook pro retina le 6 septembre , je l'ai fait configurer de manière à avoir le processeur intel i7 a 3 ghz , au dernière nouvelle il est à roissy charles de gaulle.
> La livraison ( par ups ) est prévu le 16 dans la journée , le problème est que je part à l'étranger le 16 à 14h , pensez vous qu'il pourrais arriver demain ( donc avec un jour d'avance ) ? j'habite en bretagne .
> Quelqu'un a t-il déja été livré en avance par ups ?



Oui moi j'ai été livré un jour en avance par ups, le site m'indiquait le jeudi, et apple m'a envoyé un sms dans la matinée du mercredi pour me dire que mon mba serait livré dans la journée


----------



## jebalo (12 Septembre 2013)

oh cool alors , merci de votre réponse.
je croise les doigts


----------



## LuDoMuL (12 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous,
j'ai craqué le 6 septembre au soir, à 10 minutes de la fin de l'offre Back To School, pour un Air 13" de base avec 8Go de ram.:love:
Il est parti le 11 septembre, a fait la Chine, la Corée, le Kazakhstan et il est en ce moment en Pologne.
Le site UPS m'indique la livraison le 17. UPS livre le samedi ou pas d'ailleurs (au cas ou on pourrait espérer samedi ) ?!

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont profité de l'offre back to school, est-ce-que à vous aussi apple vous a prélevé 80 ?? 

En tout cas j'ai hâte, ce Macbook air 2013 me semble vraiment l'édition à ne pas rater, il a tout pour plaire !


----------



## jebalo (12 Septembre 2013)

oui moi aussi j'ai été prélevé des 80 euros apres, mais si vous avez bien fait attention , le montant de votre macbook air ,sur la facture, est réduit de 80 euros.  En tout cas c'est ce qui c'est passé pour moi


----------



## LuDoMuL (13 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci j'avais pas encore vu le prélèvement de l'ordi.  
Sinon, le Air est arrivé en Allemagne


----------



## Srad57 (13 Septembre 2013)

Non UPS ne livre pas le samedi


----------



## GBY Slahs (14 Septembre 2013)

Ça y est j'ai commandé le mien ! Avec le Store étudiant, ils vont m'appeler pour me demander un justificatif ? Enfin ça se passe comment en principe ?


----------



## thierry37 (14 Septembre 2013)

Bah Jebalo, qu'est ce que tu fais ici avec ton MBP Retina !
Naan, j'rigole. 

J'ai eu la carte de 80 avec le MBA, mais j'ai pas été débité puis remboursé.
Faut que je regarde, j'ai même pas l'impression d'avoir payé le 1 pour la carte.


----------



## davouille (14 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai commandé le mien ! Avec le Store étudiant, ils vont m'appeler pour me demander un justificatif ? Enfin ça se passe comment en principe ?



Moi j'ai commandé le mien avec le store AOC le 12 septembre, ils m'ont juste demandé le nom de mon école et puis c'est tout.


Et puis d'après ce que j'ai lu pleins de personnes ont demandés des gestes commerciaux, même si mon MBA n'est toujours pas arrivé, je vais essayer de prétexter un problème pour grater 1 un truc mouahahah


----------



## oxygo (14 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Bien sûr qu'il faut les appeler. Tu leur dit que tu n'as eu le nmr de suivi qu'à la fin. Et que c'est à cause de ça que tu les a appelé plusieurs fois, que ça t'as couté des communications téléphoniques, perte de temps, blabla, blabla....
> Et tu les met sur la voie en leur demandant s'il y a moyen d'avoir une compensation pour tous ces désagréments. Normalement l'opératrice devrait te dire oui et te proposer celà.



 J'hallucine mais c'est quoi cette mentalité ??? Si tu veux des remises de 100 achètes toi un HP ! 



GBY Slahs a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai commandé le mien ! Avec le Store étudiant, ils vont m'appeler pour me demander un justificatif ? Enfin ça se passe comment en principe ?



Ca depend, une fois on m'a demandé un justificatif, et d'autre fois non. Je pense qu'ils font un contrôle toutes les X commandes.


----------



## Srad57 (14 Septembre 2013)

Oxygo chacun se débrouille s il veut un geste commercial ok ?

C est toi qui me rembourses toutes les communication téléphoniques avec Apple ? Et d autre part c est pas moi qui ait exigé 100 mais c est la dame qui me les a immédiatement proposé !! J aurais du lui dire non j ai pas envie gardez vos 100 ?

Alors tes réflexions gardes les pour toi stp


----------



## davouille (14 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Oxygo chacun se débrouille s il veut un geste commercial ok ?
> 
> C est toi qui me rembourses toutes les communication téléphoniques avec Apple ? Et d autre part c est pas moi qui ait exigé 100 mais c est la dame qui me les a immédiatement proposé !! J aurais du lui dire non j ai pas envie gardez vos 100 ?
> 
> Alors tes réflexions gardes les pour toi stp



ET BIM DANS TA .... tu l'as bien cherché ! crois moi si quelqu'un te propose 100 tu ne dira pas non ! mouahaha


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2013)

davouille a dit:


> ET BIM DANS TA .... tu l'as bien cherché ! crois moi si quelqu'un te propose 100 tu ne dira pas non ! mouahaha



Euh, je pense que tu devrais revoir ta façon de voir les choses. Ton style d'écriture en dit déjà assez long, mais chercher systématiquement à vouloir prendre sans jamais bourse déliée finira un jour par te retomber dessus. 

Et encore faut-il prouver avec des arguments le bien fondé ce que l'on écrit.


----------



## Srad57 (14 Septembre 2013)

Y a rien à prouver. Le service client propose 100, pour ma part j'ai dit oui tout de suite.

Désolé d'avoir parlé à la place de Davouille mais je suppose qu'il aurait dit pareil


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Y a rien à prouver. *Le service client propose 100*, pour ma part j'ai dit oui tout de suite.
> 
> Désolé d'avoir parlé à la place de Davouille mais je suppose qu'il aurait dit pareil



Le fond du problème n'est pas là. Cette possibilité est offerte s'il y a un dysfonctionnement pour une livraison ou autre motif.

Dès lors que l'on cherche, par le biais d'excuses ou motifs bidons, à l'obtenir d'une manière malsaine, ça devient de l'arnaque. Non ?

Non, non il n'y a pas de morale, mais ça reflète le véritable esprit de certains membres, qui déjà ne connaissent pas l'esprit Apple, et ensuite ne sont là que pour troller, puisque l'on ne les verra pas venir en aide aux autres, mais bel et bien avec des messages "au secours, aidez moi, mon bordel de mac ne marche plus".


----------



## thierry37 (14 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai commandé le mien ! Avec le Store étudiant, ils vont m'appeler pour me demander un justificatif ? Enfin ça se passe comment en principe ?



A la commande au téléphone, le gars m'a demandé de lui envoyer les justificatifs par email, juste après. (carte étudiant ou dans notre cas le contrat de ma femme qui bosse à l'université)
Heureusement qu'ils font un controle de temps en temps !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

Je suis bien d'accord avec Locke, c'est ce que je disais sur la page précédente.

Ok, Srad57, les remarques ne s'adressent pas à toi, car on te l'a proposé.
Tout comme mon gars m'a dit par email "j'essaierai de voir avec mon manager si on peut faire un geste", parce que mon MBA était annoncé le 3 septembre à la commande, et le lendemain c'était annulé et recommandé, pour livraison le 13 septembre.
Là, il y a lieu d'avoir un geste.

Bien sûr que j'ai pas oublié de lui redemander à la réception, le 11 septembre, qui était encore en retard par rapport au 3 (annoncé à la commande)

Maintenant, quand j'en vois qui veulent demander un geste commercial, parce qu'ils ont pas le numéro de suivi... bah, si votre mac est arrivé le jour annoncé, qu'est ce que vous pouvez dire ?
Il est dans les temps.

Par contre, Srad57, désolé, certaines de mes remarques s'adressaient aussi à toi, surtout quand tu encourages l'autre pour qu'il demande un geste.
Ok si y'a du retard, ok si y'a un problème.
Pas du tout ok pour encourager, si c'est juste le numéro de suivi qui manque.
Pas du tout ok pour encourager d'aller inventer une excuse bidon, pour récupérer 100
(ou alors en MP)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

Je le disais déjà ici : 





thierry37 a dit:


> Il est arrivé dans les temps, je vois pas ce qu'on peut réclamer.
> Ok, tu as pas eu le numéro de suivi, mais est ce que ça a posé un problème de savoir à quelle heure il était à l'entrepot, etc.  (à part le problème de rafraichir 50 000 fois la page de suivi de commande )
> 
> Tu nous diras si t'en tires quelque chose.
> ...


----------



## Srad57 (15 Septembre 2013)

Alors pour simplifier et aussi mettre un terme à la discussion, lors de ma longue attente de livraison, je voyais sur ce topic que certains avaient le suivi depuis Shanghai.
Moi je n avais absolument rien. C est pour celà que j ai appelé plusieurs fois Apple pour réclamer ce nmr de suivi car j aurais aimé voir le cheminement de mon colis.

Lors de mes appels je n ai rien demandé et je ne savais même pas que les gestes commerciaux existaient !! 

Lors du 3ème ou 4ème appel de ma part, mon interlocutrice m a parlé pour la 1ère fois d un geste commercial. Je précise encore une fois que je ne lui ai rien réclamé. Elle m a tout d abord demandé si j avais besoin de quelque chose du Store comme par exemple une housse. J ai dit non car j en avais commandé une la veille chez Amazon. Et c est là qu elle m à dit texto " je vais vous envoyer un mail où il y aura mes coordonnées, lorsque vous recevrez votre colis envoyez moi un mail avec votre nmr de commande, et je vous ferais un geste commercial avec remboursement de 100 sur votre compte"

J allais quand même pas refuser !!! N importe lequel d entre nous aurait accepté. Celui qui dit non je ne le croirais pas 1 seconde !! 

J ai bien eu son mail. Je lui ai répondu quand j ai eu mon colis. Elle m a demandé un RIB et quelques jours plus tard mon compte a été crédité non pas de 100 mais 99,99

Voilà donc mon expérience pour clore ce débat. J aurais eu mon nmr de suivi je n aurais pas appelé pour le réclamer, et on ne m aurait donc pas proposé ces 100. C est donc de leur faute si j ai "gagné" 100 !


----------



## thierry37 (15 Septembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Alors pour simplifier et aussi mettre un terme à la discussion,



T'as bien raison. On s'est un peu égaré. 
C'est pas trop la discussion pour les prix et autres astuces.

Alors les ptits nouveaux, est ce que vous avez reçu votre nouveau gadget ? Pas trop dur l'attente ? C'est dur les derniers jours....


----------



## LuDoMuL (15 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, il est à roissy charles de gaulle, livraison toujours prévue pour mardi, mais bon j'espère peut-être demain, pourquoi pas ? 
En tout cas il va faire du bien, par rapport à l'iPad 1 et ses 256mo de ram où on ne peut plus rien faire dessus, ou presque...:-(

Et si on le reçoit un jour avant, on peut demander un geste commercial ou pas ? :x


----------



## GBY Slahs (15 Septembre 2013)

Ma commande est toujours en cours de traitement... Haaaaaaa je langui trop ^^


----------



## ikeke (15 Septembre 2013)

LuDoMuL a dit:


> Pour ma part, il est à roissy charles de gaulle, livraison toujours prévue pour mardi, mais bon j'espère peut-être demain, pourquoi pas ?


Logiquement il arrivera bien mardi.
Plusieurs membres et moi-même étions dans la même situation que toi et il a été livré 2 jours après son arrivée à CDG 



LuDoMuL a dit:


> Et si on le reçoit un jour avant, on peut demander un geste commercial ou pas ? :x


Si tu le reçois avant c'est à toi de faire un geste à Apple


----------



## _jeromine (15 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> T'as bien raison. On s'est un peu égaré.
> C'est pas trop la discussion pour les prix et autres astuces.
> 
> Alors les ptits nouveaux, est ce que vous avez reçu votre nouveau gadget ? Pas trop dur l'attente ? C'est dur les derniers jours....




Moi je l'ai bien reçu. il est génial 
Par contre c'est un peu dur quand même pour moi qui ai toujours été sous Windows ...


----------



## Srad57 (15 Septembre 2013)

T'inquiètes moi j'étais dans le même cas que toi. Et au bout de 2 jours ça va déjà beaucoup mieux !!!

L'installation de certaines application est parfois bizarre. Les dmg, image disque, tout ça c'était un peu compliqué au début


----------



## LuDoMuL (15 Septembre 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Logiquement il arrivera bien mardi.
> Plusieurs membres et moi-même étions dans la même situation que toi et il a été livré 2 jours après son arrivée à CDG


Justement, il est arrivé samedi à CDG, donc ça fait lundi...



ikeke a dit:


> Si tu le reçois avant c'est à toi de faire un geste à Apple


Je crois que leur donner pas loin de 900 c'est déjà un beau geste !


----------



## ikeke (15 Septembre 2013)

LuDoMuL a dit:


> Justement, il est arrivé samedi à CDG, donc ça fait lundi...


Je parlais uniquement des jours travaillés 



LuDoMuL a dit:


> Je crois que leur donner pas loin de 900 c'est déjà un beau geste !


C'est pas mal effectivement


----------



## GBY Slahs (16 Septembre 2013)

Ça y est le mien est passé en statut " expédié " !
Livraison initialement prévue entre le 23 et le 25, livraison estimé par UPS le 20, je suis au top ! WOUHOU


----------



## GBY Slahs (16 Septembre 2013)

Ça me parait rapide une livraison en 5 jours... (expédié lundi, arrivé vendredi avant la fin de la journée) Vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## fabi2000 (16 Septembre 2013)

Le mien à mis 4 jours


----------



## davouille (16 Septembre 2013)

Expédié le 16 septembre !!! OUI !! date de livraison estimé au 20 - 24 Septembre !


----------



## GBY Slahs (16 Septembre 2013)

fabi2000 a dit:


> Le mien à mis 4 jours



Oh oui ! Vivement vendredi alors


----------



## LuDoMuL (16 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Ça me parait rapide une livraison en 5 jours... (expédié lundi, arrivé vendredi avant la fin de la journée) Vous trouvez pas ?


Non bah moi aussi ça fera 5 jours ouvrables depuis l'expédition, le truc c'est qu'ils mettent trois jours pour l'envoyer !

D'ailleurs le mien n'a apparemment pas bougé de Chilly Mazarin depuis 6h30 du matin.. :-/
J'espère que c'est bien pour demain quand même, j'en peux plus !!


----------



## GBY Slahs (16 Septembre 2013)

LuDoMuL a dit:


> J'espère que c'est bien pour demain quand même, j'en peux plus !!



Tu le reçois demaiiiiin trop d'la chance !
Moi j'reçois ma télé mercredi et le MBA vendredi, faudra juste que j'aille chercher un câble HDMI (et un adaptateur) en attendant la prochaine Apple TV et je serai au top !


----------



## LuDoMuL (16 Septembre 2013)

Effectivement tu vas être au top !
Sinon le mien est parti de Chilly Mazarin il y a quinze minutes c'est bon !!
Vivement demain soir ! Il va falloir tenir encore une journée sans !:rateau:


----------



## GBY Slahs (17 Septembre 2013)

T'en diras des nouvelles d:
J'ai une petite question, si on est absent de chez nous au passage d'UPS, il dépose le colis dans un centre ? Si oui, les centres ferment à quelle heure ? Sont-ils ouverts le samedi ?

Merci


----------



## LuDoMuL (17 Septembre 2013)

Oui bah c'est bon c'est marqué en cours de livraison ! Mais faudra attendre ce soir quand même :x. 
Sinon pour UPS il me semble qu'ils repassent jusqu'à deux fois, et après ça va sûrement dans un centre oui.


----------



## GBY Slahs (17 Septembre 2013)

Je sens que je vais sécher les cours toute la journée... ^^


----------



## ikeke (17 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Tu le reçois demaiiiiin trop d'la chance !
> Moi j'reçois ma télé mercredi et le MBA vendredi, faudra juste que j'aille chercher un câble HDMI (et un adaptateur) en attendant la prochaine Apple TV et je serai au top !


Si tu ne sais pas encore quel adaptateur acheter, pour ma part, j'ai pris celui ci ( http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0081SZY54/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) et j'en suis très satisfait. Le cable HDMI est fournit dans le package.
Un petit film sur la TV 102 cms c'est autre chose que sur un 13 pouce


----------



## GBY Slahs (17 Septembre 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Si tu ne sais pas encore quel adaptateur acheter, pour ma part, j'ai pris celui ci ( http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0081SZY54/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) et j'en suis très satisfait. Le cable HDMI est fournit dans le package.
> Un petit film sur la TV 102 cms c'est autre chose que sur un 13 pouce



Il est achetable dans un magasin physique (Boulanger,Fnac,...) ?


----------



## ikeke (17 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Il est achetable dans un magasin physique (Boulanger,Fnac,...) ?



Je ne l'ai pas vu sur le site de la FNAC, de Boulanger ou de Darty.
Je commande toujours sur Amazon, étant membre premium je suis livré en 24h donc je me prends pas la tête à me déplacer dans une de ces 3 enseignes ci-dessus qui ne sont pas forcément proches de chez moi


----------



## GBY Slahs (17 Septembre 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas vu sur le site de la FNAC, de Boulanger ou de Darty.



Ha mince... Parce qu'il me le faut pour vendredi. Pas grave, je vais payer un peu plus en l'achetant dans un APR.


----------



## LuDoMuL (17 Septembre 2013)

J'ai bien reçu mon précieux cette après-midi, puis bon bah voilà c'est une tuerie quoi !
Le 13 pouces c'est quand même gros, ayant l'habitude du 9,7 de l'iPad !
Sinon pour la batterie, vu l'utilisation que j'en ai faites là ça a l'air de faire plutôt du 10 heures, on verra bien mais j'penses pas quand même qu'il tiendra plus longtemps que l'iPad, à voir !


----------



## GBY Slahs (18 Septembre 2013)

Ha trop cool ! Régale-toi bien 
Le mien est en France ça y est :
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 18/09/2013	 5:14


----------



## davouille (18 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Ha trop cool ! Régale-toi bien
> Le mien est en France ça y est :
> Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 18/09/2013	 5:14



Pareil il est a Roissy à 18/09/2013 5:14 !!! Avec un petit avion en retard à 4:40 ! Livraison estimé le 20/09, mais je pense que ce sera pour demain matin !


----------



## GBY Slahs (18 Septembre 2013)

davouille a dit:


> Pareil il est a Roissy à 18/09/2013 5:14 !!! Avec un petit avion en retard à 4:40 ! Livraison estimé le 20/09, mais je pense que ce sera pour demain matin !



Exactement pareil, nos portables sont ensembles 

Par contre demain je pense pas... UPS livre en avance des fois ?


----------



## davouille (18 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Exactement pareil, nos portables sont ensembles
> 
> Par contre demain je pense pas... UPS livre en avance des fois ?



Il ne bouge pas depuis 5:14!!! Je ne désespère pas de l'avoir pour demain matin! (1 jour en avance)


----------



## xaeon (18 Septembre 2013)

Hello,

Ma commande doit arriver demain, elle a passé une journée complète avant de bouger de Charles de Gaulle, pour arriver aujourd'hui à Chilly Mazarin, j'avais espoir d'avoir un peu d'avance sur la livraison mais je n'ai jamais eu cette surprise avec UPS. 

Bref, vivement demain que je gagne en finesse, en poids... en tout  (je quitte un MB Late 2009)


----------



## GBY Slahs (18 Septembre 2013)

davouille a dit:


> Il ne bouge pas depuis 5:14!!!)



Pareil, on l'aura vendredi, si le livreur n'est pas pourri. Parce que j'ai vu des avis sur UPS sur le net, apparemment c'est vraiment la misère...


----------



## xaeon (19 Septembre 2013)

Voila c'est livré  Productivité en chute libre incoming...


----------



## thierry37 (19 Septembre 2013)

Et pas que le premier jour !   (pour la productivité)


----------



## fabi2000 (19 Septembre 2013)

Ah donc ça ne vient pas que de chez moi cette perte de productivité.  Ça me rassure


----------



## GBY Slahs (19 Septembre 2013)

Le mien est parti de Paris, poualala j'en peux plus d'attendre...
Vos précédentes livraisons se sont bien passées avec UPS... ?


----------



## ikeke (19 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Vos précédentes livraisons se sont bien passées avec UPS... ?



Sans problème comme toujours


----------



## Srad57 (19 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu affaire plusieurs fois à UPS et à chaque fois le livreur était sérieux, que ce soit pour une livraison ou pour un retour. Rien à redire.

Sinon pour mon macbook air, c'est TNT qui m'a livré. Rien à redire non plus.


----------



## davouille (19 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Le mien est parti de Paris, poualala j'en peux plus d'attendre...
> Vos précédentes livraisons se sont bien passées avec UPS... ?



Sérieux partie de Paris moi il est arrivé au chilli Mazarin à 11h04 !!


----------



## xaeon (19 Septembre 2013)

Bon et bien coté productivité, même si aujourd'hui elle est en baisse, il va falloir qu'elle remonte bien vite car c'est mon outil de travail 

Sinon UPS (quelque soit la commande, Apple ou non) ça reste du serieux... même si pour le coup le MBA a fait Charles de Gaulle -> Chilly Mazarin -> St Ouen -> Paris 14, l'optimisation de trajet c'est pas encore ça mais bon, ils ont certainement des contraintes autres.

Vraiment une belle machine sinon...


----------



## GBY Slahs (19 Septembre 2013)

davouille a dit:


> Sérieux partie de Paris moi il est arrivé au chilli Mazarin à 11h04 !!



Toujours pareil 
Et merci à tous pour vos retours !


----------



## didier31 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Normalement je reçois le MBA aujourd'hui (UPS = en cours de livraison).

Avec UPS c'est toujours très bien.

Il est vrai que le cheminement n'est pas très écologique ...

La Chine, la Corée du Sud, le Kazakhstan ... la Pologne ...

l'Allemagne (où il est resté plus de 24 h) ...

Roissy ... Chilly Mazarin (où il est resté 12 heures ...)

C'est plus rapide semble t-il de faire la Chine-Allemange que L'allemagne-Toulouse 

bonne journée ...

Didier


----------



## davouille (20 Septembre 2013)

Moi aussi mon mac a fait un long voyage! Je dois aussi le recevoir aujourd'hui "livraison en cours" depuis 3:47 j'en peux plus ! J'actualise le statut toute les 5 min ! (Livraison sur le val de marne)


----------



## GBY Slahs (20 Septembre 2013)

Bah moi j'suis aussi sensé le recevoir aujourd'hui, seulement y'a toujours pas marqué " Livraison en cours "...
Il est parti de Feyzin (sud de Lyon) à 6h45 pour une livraison vers Valence (1h au sud de Feyzin). J'espère le recevoir aujourd'hui...


----------



## thierry37 (20 Septembre 2013)

Juste à temps pour le week end. Vous allez tous vous faire bien plaisir !


----------



## GBY Slahs (20 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Juste à temps pour le week end. Vous allez tous vous faire bien plaisir !



Je crois que c'est mort pour moi... Un numéro inconnu a essayé de me joindre et quand j'ai décroché ça a raccroché. J'ai peur que ce soit le livreur, et vu que j'habite un village paumé avec peu de réseau bah il a dû repartir...

EDIT : Je viens de le recevoir ! C'était bien lui, il a sonné dans toutes les maisons pendant 20 minutes pour trouver la mienne. J'suis au top !


----------



## thierry37 (20 Septembre 2013)

T'as embrassé le livreur ? 
Coup bol d'être tombé sur un gars bien.

Profites bien !!
On te retrouve lundi.


----------



## GBY Slahs (20 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> T'as embrassé le livreur ?



Premier message depuis mon Mac 
Sinon, je lui ai fais un groooos sourire et je l'ai remercié pleins de fois. En fait j'ai trop eu de la chance parce qu'il connait le maire, et le maire me connait...


----------



## ikeke (20 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Premier message depuis mon Mac



Félicitations et amuse toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine !


----------



## davouille (20 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Premier message depuis mon Mac
> Sinon, je lui ai fais un groooos sourire et je l'ai remercié pleins de fois. En fait j'ai trop eu de la chance parce qu'il connait le maire, et le maire me connait...



Rolala comment tu fou la rage avec ton post, je t'envie à mort !! En cours de livraison depuis 3:47 et toujours aucun signe !

Ps: profite


----------



## didier31 (20 Septembre 2013)

il est arrivé


----------



## GBY Slahs (20 Septembre 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Félicitations et amuse toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine !



Il est merveilleux (':
Je n'arrive plus à trouver les listes de tuto du forum MacG... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## davouille (20 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Il est merveilleux (':
> Je n'arrive plus à trouver les listes de tuto du forum MacG... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?



RECU à 18h42 !!! merveilleux mais bon comme c'est mon premier mac je galere un peu (15ans de windows)


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Il est merveilleux (':
> Je n'arrive plus à trouver les listes de tuto du forum MacG... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?



Un qui est très utile *OS X facile*... : : OS X facile : : Accueil



davouille a dit:


> RECU à 18h42 !!! merveilleux mais bon comme c'est mon premier mac je galere un peu (15ans de windows)



Et combien de secondes ? Sinon en 15 ans de Windows, il fallait acheter un Mac bien avant, OK je sors.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

GBY Slahs a dit:


> Il est merveilleux (':
> Je n'arrive plus à trouver les listes de tuto du forum MacG... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Sur cette page, bandeau de gauche ? (en violet : Labo ??)


----------



## steep2000 (6 Octobre 2013)

Après avoir lu tous vos messages! je me sens moins seul! !!!!! 
j'ai passé ma commande le vendredi soir (4 Oct)  je sais très bien qu'ils ne travaillent pas les weekend, mais j'arrête pas d'actualiser comme un fou, en attendant un miracle ! 

MBA 13" i7  8go SSD 128 !! 

je suis pas trop égoïste mais jespère qu'il ne va pas trop visiter le monde, et me laisser attendre!!!


----------



## Srad57 (6 Octobre 2013)

Tu l'as commandé vendredi et là dimanche tu actualises déjà comme un fou ?
Ma parole tu crois au Père Noël toi !!!!!! 
Commences à actualiser à partir de samedi mais pas avant. 
Sinon tu vas avoir un très très beau jouet en mains. J'ai quasiment le même (sauf SSD 256)


----------



## thierry37 (7 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> Après avoir lu tous vos messages! je me sens moins seul! !!!!!


Tu as vraiment lu les 26 pages de "oh, j'arrête pas de rafraichir la page"   "haa, il est toujours pas là"   "ouééé, je l'ai reçu!!!"  

C'est dommage de le commander un vendredi. Tu vas te taper 2 week ends à l'attendre. (et à cliquer comme un fou)


----------



## steep2000 (7 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Tu as vraiment lu les 26 pages de "oh, j'arrête pas de rafraichir la page"   "haa, il est toujours pas là"   "ouééé, je l'ai reçu!!!"
> 
> C'est dommage de le commander un vendredi. Tu vas te taper 2 week ends à l'attendre. (et à cliquer comme un fou)




J'ai trop hésité depuis jeudi aprem entre le pro 13 et le air... !!!


----------



## thierry37 (7 Octobre 2013)

Tu as fait le bon choix.
(en tout cas, c'est ce que te diront tous les gars qui ont mis un message ici, en attendant leur précieux MBA. :love


----------



## steep2000 (7 Octobre 2013)

j'ai plus qu'à croiser les bras !
( j'y arrive pas   'F5' !!!!!!!)


----------



## Srad57 (7 Octobre 2013)

ça ne sert à rien !! Reviens cliquer "F5" à partir de samedi ou lundi prochain! 

Mais je suis passé par là je sais ce que c'est : on ne peut pas s'empêcher de cliquer !!!


----------



## steep2000 (8 Octobre 2013)

C'est passé au statut "préparation de l'expédition" ce soir !! Youpii


----------



## Srad57 (8 Octobre 2013)

Ah ben t'as encore quelques jours devant toi !!


----------



## Brashen (9 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> C'est passé au statut "préparation de l'expédition" ce soir !! Youpii



Salut Steep2000,

Tu as des nouvelles de ta commande ? A-t-elle été expédiée ?

Concernant la mienne, ça a pas bougé  Toujours marqué : 07 Oct 2013 	23:01:55 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 


Donc je commence a me dire que je ne l'aurais pas ce weekend :mouais:...

Quelle déception pour le moment !!!


----------



## steep2000 (9 Octobre 2013)

Brashen a dit:


> Salut Steep2000,
> 
> Tu as des nouvelles de ta commande ? A-t-elle été expédiée ?
> 
> ...



j'arrive pas à acceder a mon suivi de commande ..  
le site d'Apple est en màj ! depuis 7h j'essaie..! tjr rien !


Je viens de recevoir le mail d'avis d'expeditioonn !!! i'm happy a moitié !  
par contre je peux toujours pas voir mon compte sur le site d'apple pour avoir le numéro de suivii!!


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> j'arrive pas à acceder a mon suivi de commande ..
> le site d'Apple est en màj ! depuis 7h j'essaie..! tjr rien !



Normal, le dépôt à brûlé. 

Et alors, tu crois qu'en faisant des messages tous les jours ici, ça ira plus vite ? Faut se calmer et prendre son mal en patience _(ou des calmants)_.


----------



## steep2000 (9 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Normal, le dépôt à brûlé.
> 
> Et alors, tu crois qu'en faisant des messages tous les jours ici, ça ira plus vite ? Faut se calmer et prendre son mal en patience _(ou des calmants)_.



On m'a posé une question. J'y réponds par politesse


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> On m'a posé une question. J'y réponds par politesse



Faudrait relativiser, il y a des choses plus importantes dans la vie que d'appuyer comme un malade sur la touche F5. Non ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Normal, le dépôt à brûlé.






Locke a dit:


> Faudrait relativiser, il y a des choses plus importantes dans la vie que d'appuyer comme un malade sur la touche F5. Non ?


----------



## Srad57 (9 Octobre 2013)

Et quand vous aurez reçu vos joujoux, revenez vous relire ici et vous serez morts de rire en revoyant votre impatience !!


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2013)

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche aux messages fades et insipides de ceux qui font des messages sur l'arrivée ou pas de leur joujou de luxe.

Voici ma bannière de signature dans d'autres forums...







...le souci est que de l'aide on peut en donner, mais pas que uniquement l'hiver. C'est toute l'année qu'il faut le faire. Pour ma part je suis bénévole dans ma ville, alors vos priorités sur votre joujou me parait assez déplacé.

Il fallait que la place celle-là.


----------



## Brashen (9 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Histoire d'en rajouter une couche aux messages fades et insipides de ceux qui font des messages sur l'arrivée ou pas de leur joujou de luxe.
> 
> Voici ma bannière de signature dans d'autres forums...
> 
> ...





Pour être honnête je trouve votre message déplacé. 

Il me semble que nous sommes ici sur un sujet qui concerne les délais de livraison, alors oui, peut être qu'il est truffé de messages insipides, ce n'est pas une raison pour faire la morale aux autres. De plus rien ne vous oblige à consulter ce topic rempli de ces messages que vous haïssez tant.

Il me semble aussi qu'en regardant votre bannière, vous vous êtes fait de petits cadeaux qui coûtent cher, c'est donc d'autant plus déplacé de votre part de nous faire la morale sur nos «*joujoux*» de luxe.

Ce n'est pas parce que vous être bénévole dans un centre des restos du cur que cela vous donne le droit de critiquer les autres si ouvertement, tout en ne sachant rien d'eux.


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2013)

-----


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Octobre 2013)

Oh mon dieu, il y a de ces moralisateurs sur ces forums.


----------



## Srad57 (9 Octobre 2013)

Locke je suis d'accord avec Brashen. C'est un topic sur les délais de livraison alors je ne vois pas pourquoi tu viens critiquer ici.  S'il y a des gens qui s'impatientent je les comprends parfaitement et c'est humain. 
Si celà ne te conviens pas passes donc ton chemin et vas plutôt te promener là où il y a de l'entraide informatique....
C'est sûr que sur ce topic "délais de livraison" c'est pas prévu de parler d'entraide informatique !!
Question tolérance y en a qui ne sont pas très forts !!

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2013)

Vous avez raison, amusez-vous bien à stresser pour des futilités.


----------



## Srad57 (10 Octobre 2013)

Oui ils stressent autant que chacun de nous a stressé en attendant l arrivée de sa commande


----------



## Gaius (12 Octobre 2013)

Coucou !

Pour moi le grand jour approche , mon premier Mac pour du développement Web/Mobile (je suis en licences).

J'ai pris le modèle 13"/i5/8Gb RAM/256Gb SDD et je l'ai commandé le 3 octobre. Voici le tracking UPS :

Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       12/10/2013                                                                                                                                             6:03                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       12/10/2013                                                                                                                                             4:53                                                                                           Lecture au départ
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             23:47                                                                                           Lecture d'importation
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Warsaw,                                                                                                          Poland                                                                                                                                                                       11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             18:43                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Incheon,                                                                                                          Korea, Republic of                                                                                                                                                                       11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             15:10                                                                                           Lecture au départ

                                                                                               11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             8:20                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             6:20                                                                                           Lecture au départ

                                                                                               11/10/2013                                                                                                                                             5:04                                                                                           Le vol a été retardé pour des raisons mécaniques. / Remis par services douaniers. Actuellement en transit
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       10/10/2013                                                                                                                                             5:03                                                                                           Le vol a été retardé pour des raisons mécaniques.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       09/10/2013                                                                                                                                             21:36                                                                                           Lecture d'exportation
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       08/10/2013                                                                                                                                             18:45                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée

                                                                                               08/10/2013                                                                                                                                             18:30                                                                                           Lecture au départ

                                                                                               08/10/2013                                                                                                                                             17:47                                                                                           Lecture de l'origine
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               China                                                                                                                                                                       08/10/2013                                                                                                                                             2:19                                                                                           Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


Pendant 2h hier soir il était indiqué livraison lundi avant la fin de journée mais là ça a disparu. J&#8217;espère que c'est toujours prévu pour lundi, mais il faudrait qu'il fasse le trajet Paris->Chilly Manzarin->Metz avant lundi matin ça me parait rude...

Mais bon on voit le bon bout !


----------



## Srad57 (12 Octobre 2013)

Gaius apparemment tu es de Metz
Moi je suis à 40 km derrière Metz et mon colis ne semble pas etre passé par Chilly Manzarin


----------



## Gaius (12 Octobre 2013)

Comme toi Srad je suis à 45km de Metz environ, et dépend donc du dépôt UPS de Metz.
Étrange pour Chilly-Manzarin, pour tous mes colis UPS, Chronopos,...ect ils sont tous passé par ce plus grand hub de France.

On verra bien je suis plus à 1 jour près  !


----------



## Srad57 (12 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai même pas été livré par UPS ce qui m'a étonné !
J'ai été livré par TNT
Sinon tu es d'où stp ?


----------



## steep2000 (13 Octobre 2013)

Gaius a dit:


> Coucou !
> 
> Pour moi le grand jour approche , mon premier Mac pour du développement Web/Mobile (je suis en licences).
> 
> ...




Nos 2 joujou sont ensemble 






Moi c'est prévu pour mardi 15... je suis impatient!


----------



## Gaius (13 Octobre 2013)

@Srad : un petit village non loin de Saint-Avold,je tairais le nom pour des raisons de confidentialité, on est sur internet ne l'oublions pas  !

La date de livraison n'a toujours pas réapparu sur le tracking UPS, mais c'est toujours indiqué pour le 14 octobre dans les détails de ma commande sur l'Apple Store. Je pense plutôt au 15 comme toi steep. J'ai beaucoup de boulot en attendant donc j'y pense pas trop et ça fait passer le temps  !


----------



## Srad57 (13 Octobre 2013)

@Gaius.  : je t ai envoyé un MP


----------



## steep2000 (14 Octobre 2013)

Gaius a dit:


> Coucou !
> 
> Pour moi le grand jour approche , mon premier Mac pour du développement Web/Mobile (je suis en licences).
> 
> ...




Alors? un changement?? du nouveau?? 
Le mien toujours à Roissy Charles de Gaulle.. alors que c'est prévu livraison pour demain! jespère qu'il vont pas me poser un lapin, parce que je pars pas en cours pour les attendre !


----------



## Gaius (14 Octobre 2013)

Comme je l'avais prédis pas de livraison aujourd'hui pour ma part.

Et comme toi toujours à Roissy. De mes expériences, je suis quasiment certain qu'il va passer par Chilly-Manzarin vers minuit puis partir dans nos région réspective pour une livraison dans la journée de demain. Cela c'est toujours passer ainsi avec UPS.

Maintenant jespère tout comme toi que ça soit bon pour demain, j'ai ma journée de libre. Mais au vue de l'état de nos colis, de nos date de prévision de livraison, je ne me fait pas trop de souci, je suis sûr à 90% qu'on aura nos Mac demain  !


----------



## steep2000 (14 Octobre 2013)

Gaius a dit:


> Comme je l'avais prédis pas de livraison aujourd'hui pour ma part.
> 
> Et comme toi toujours à Roissy. De mes expériences, je suis quasiment certain qu'il va passer par Chilly-Manzarin vers minuit puis partir dans nos région réspective pour une livraison dans la journée de demain. Cela c'est toujours passer ainsi avec UPS.
> 
> Maintenant jespère tout comme toi que ça soit bon pour demain, j'ai ma journée de libre. Mais au vue de l'état de nos colis, de nos date de prévision de livraison, je ne me fait pas trop de souci, je suis sûr à 90% qu'on aura nos Mac demain  !



Oui j'espere !!


----------



## Gaius (15 Octobre 2013)

Bon là ils nous l'ont mis sévère !

Chilly Mazarin,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       15/10/2013                                                                                                                                             8:46                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée

                                                                                                                                                                                                    Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       15/10/2013                                                                                                                                             7:21                                                                                           Lecture au départ


----------



## steep2000 (15 Octobre 2013)

Gaius a dit:


> Bon là ils nous l'ont mis sévère !
> 
> Chilly Mazarin,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       15/10/2013                                                                                                                                             8:46                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée
> 
> Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       15/10/2013                                                                                                                                             7:21                                                                                           Lecture au départ




Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 15/10/2013	 4:15	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 12/10/2013	 6:03	Lecture à l'arrivée

bizarement le mien ne s'est pas arrété a chilly Mazarin...!! et en plus hier soir il m'ont mi une estimation au 16 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! non c'est pas possible de rater une autre journée demain!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit: je viens de les appelé ... le colis est à Chilly Mazarin pour tri  !! le site n'est même pas mis à jour ! 
       et voila!! il faut que j'attende jusqu'à Jeudi mnt! pff!


----------



## Gaius (15 Octobre 2013)

J'ai appelé L'Apple Store juste pour avoir des précisions sur la date de livraison étant donné qu'elle n'est plus estimé nul part pour mon cas.
Il y a du avoir un souci et pour moi ça sera demain, j'ai pas du tout insisté et elle m'a directement proposé un geste commercial pour la "peine".

J'aurai juste à les contacter une fois le colis reçu pour en bénéficier. Ils ont quand même un service client béton chez Apple  !

Pour ton cas vue qu'il est parti à 4h15, t'as peut-être une petite chance les livraison débutant à 9h mais ça va être dur quand même...

Sinon te gênes pas appelle les ça va très vite et ils sont bien aimables !

Edit : je viens de lire ton "EDIT"  !


----------



## steep2000 (15 Octobre 2013)

au fait moi j'ai appeler UPS... 
c'est quoi comme geste commercial??


----------



## Gaius (15 Octobre 2013)

Je n'en ai aucun idée mais au vue des messages de ce topic, c'est souvent un virement d'une certaine somme directement sur le compte.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, c'est toujours bon a prendre  !

J'ai appelé au *0805 540 303 *puis j'ai tapé *4* puis mon numéro de commande sans le W.


----------



## steep2000 (15 Octobre 2013)

et bah ca depend aussi de la personne au bout du fil ! 
il peut rien faire pour moi a part modifier l'adresse de livraison ou bloquer pour un autre jour :/ 
pourquoi pas le bloquer une fois pour toute tant qu'il y est!!


----------



## Gaius (15 Octobre 2013)

Ça dépend peut-être de ta date limite de livraison. Pour ma commande c'était écrit depuis le début que je devais la recevoir entre le 11 et le 15 octobre (sur le détail de la commande sur le site d'Apple). Demain ce délai sera dépassé, c'est peut-être pour ça.

Aussi, je précise que j'ai été très calme et courtois avec la dame au téléphone en expliquant sagement la situation. Après tout, elle n'y peut rien la pauvre. Et je sais que le comportement joue beaucoup pendant une interlocution. Attention je ne dis pas que tu as été méchant hein ! Mais je comprend que l'on soit un peu tendu pendant ces moments, surtout si tu n'as pas été en cours exprès !

Allez courage ! Quand tu l'auras dans les mains, tous ça sera vite oublié  !


----------



## Srad57 (15 Octobre 2013)

Gaius j ai été dans le même cas que toi sauf que moi je ne voyais rien comme traçage. Absolument rien du tout. Je ne savais même pas quand mon appareil était arrivé en Europe.
J ai appelé plusieurs fois Apple pour savoir si eux ils voyaient quelque chose. Et rien non plus chez eux.
L une de mes correspondantes m a dit la même chose qu à toi : je vous envoie un mail et dès que vous aurez reçu votre MacBook renvoyez moi un mail en mettant votre nmr de commande et je vous ferais un remboursement. Par contre je savais que ce serait 100 car elle me l avait dit au telephoe. 
Quand tu lui répondras surtout n oublie pas de mettre 1 RIB en pièce jointe sinon tu n auras rien !!!

P.S Je t ai envoyé un MP il y a plusieurs jours. Tu l as vu ?


----------



## thierry37 (16 Octobre 2013)

Gaius a dit:


> Ça dépend peut-être de ta date limite de livraison. Pour ma commande c'était écrit depuis le début que je devais la recevoir entre le 11 et le 15 octobre (sur le détail de la commande sur le site d'Apple). Demain ce délai sera dépassé, c'est peut-être pour ça.
> !



Oui, le geste commercial est de mise, quand ton mac arrive avec du retard par rapport à ce qui était indiqué au tout départ.

Et oui, c'est environ 100.
On m'avait d'abord proposé une housse ou sac, jusqu'à 99. J'ai dit que j'en avais une, et on m'a alors proposé le remboursement de 100

ça ne sert à rien de vouloir à tout prix les entourlouper (comme vu dans les pages précédentes). Si c'est en retard, on peut l'avoir. Sinon, c'est pas la peine de chercher des mauvaises excuses. 

Et comme le dit très bien Gaius, il faut toujours rester courtois au téléphone. C'est le meilleur moyen d'obtenir un résultat.

(je me rappelle toujours mon père, au sang chaud, qui va t'engueuler la personne avant qu'elle a pu ouvrir la bouche. "mon ordi est arrivé ave 10 minutes de retard !! intolérable !! put... de bordel !!"   Et ensuite, il demande un geste commercial. Qu'il n'obtient pas. )


----------



## Srad57 (16 Octobre 2013)

Thierry37 moi il n est pas arrivé en retard mais en avance par rapport à la date que m avait donné TNT
Je contactait Apple par téléphone tous les 2 jours pour avoir un suivi car je n avais aucun traçage de mon colis avant qu il n arrive chez TNT
Lors de mon 3ème ou 4ème appel, la dame m a proposé d elle même le geste commercial. Je ne savais même pas que ça existait. ! Comme pour toi elle m a proposé une housse. J ai dit non car j avais déjà commandé une housse à l avance. Et là elle m a dit que dans ce cas elle me rembourserait 100. À réception de l appareil je devais lui écrire avec mon nmr de commande et 1 RIB en pièce jointe et qu elle ferait ne nécessaire.
C est ce qu'elle a fait


----------



## steep2000 (16 Octobre 2013)

Je lui ai parler le plus poliment possible  jai juste dis comme quoi vu que la veille c'était marqué pr aujourd'hui. .bah j'ai libérer ma journée pour l'attente et que le matin je me retrouve avec une estimation pour le lendemain...
j'ai donc demandé si c'est possible de changet le mode de livraison avec un mode plus rapide pour le recevoir en fin de journée meme si je devais payer un supplément... mais c'était pas possible.
finalement j'ai louper mes cours d'aujourd'hui aussi et je l'ai recu 

Merci a vous


----------



## steep2000 (16 Octobre 2013)

SVP, pour un premier allumage, est ce que c'est normal qu'il se décharge rapidement? et affiche une estimation restante de 4h pour 80 % de batterie avec aucune app ouverte, luminosité faible...
est ce qu'il faut attendre qu'il se decharge complètement pour que ça s'arrange?


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> SVP, pour un premier allumage, est ce que c'est normal qu'il se décharge rapidement? et affiche une estimation restante de 4h pour 80 % de batterie avec aucune app ouverte, luminosité faible...
> est ce qu'il faut attendre qu'il se decharge complètement pour que ça s'arrange?



C'est quoi le titre de message de base ?


----------



## steep2000 (16 Octobre 2013)

desole !


----------



## thierry37 (17 Octobre 2013)

Steep,
Profite bien. 
Te fait pas trop de mouron. Profite. Utilise le. 
Reviens dans 2 jours avc tes questions. Et ouvre un nouveau topic. C'est l'usage normal des forums. Une nouvelle question = un nouveau topic
(Sans oublier les outils de recherche avant de reposer une question déjà répondue !)


----------



## Srad57 (18 Octobre 2013)

Alors ils sont arrivés vos joujou ?


----------



## thierry37 (18 Octobre 2013)

Obligé qu'ils les ont reçu. On ne les entend plus.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Obligé qu'ils les ont reçu. On ne les entend plus.



Pour le moment, on les reverra plus tard avec des problèmes ou pas.


----------



## Srad57 (18 Octobre 2013)

Ils sont tellement pris qu ils n ont plus le temps de venir ici !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (18 Octobre 2013)

Commandé le 14 octobre, expédié aujourd'hui (ce matin).

Livraison prévue le 24 octobre.

Actuellement à Shanghai.

Qui est avec moi ?


----------



## Srad57 (18 Octobre 2013)

Si c'est pour une commande je ne crois pas que quelqu'un a commandé en même temps que toi.

Si c'est pour le soutien on est tous avec toi !!! Car ça va être long long long d'attendre !!!


----------



## steep2000 (19 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Alors ils sont arrivés vos joujou ?



Sii sii ils sont arrivé !!  mais j'ai pas trop eu le temps de bien en profiter! j'avais plein de boulot ces derniers jours!!

La je suis tout content je passe mon premier weekend avec  donc cava !! 
Merci de demandé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (20 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Si c'est pour une commande je ne crois pas que quelqu'un a commandé en même temps que toi.
> 
> Si c'est pour le soutien on est tous avec toi !!! Car ça va être long long long d'attendre !!!



Merci.

Je viens de voir qu'il était à Dubaï actuellement.

J'ai une question un peu hors sujet mais je vais avoir Maverick dessus ou je pourrais faire la mise à jour gratuitement ?

Merci


----------



## thierry37 (20 Octobre 2013)

Il peut pas être dessus, car pas encore sorti.
Mais s'il arrive mardi, c'est quasi sûr que tu pourras faire la mise à jour gratuitement. 
C'est ce que fait Apple en général, pour tout mac acheté dans les 30 jours avant la nouvelle version. (histoire qu'on râle pas trop)


----------



## Srad57 (20 Octobre 2013)

Quoi ?
Donc moi qui ait reçu le mien le 28 Août 2013, je vais devoir mettre la main au porte monnaie si je veux avoir Maverick ? Tout ça parce que je l'ai eu 3 ou 4 semaines trop tôt ? Ils se foutent de la gueule du monde !!!
Ben je resterai avec Mountain Lion ! Pour le peu que ça change de toute façon


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Quoi ?
> Donc moi qui ait reçu le mien le 28 Août 2013, je vais devoir mettre la main au porte monnaie si je veux avoir Maverick ? Tout ça parce que je l'ai eu 3 ou 4 semaines trop tôt ? *Ils se foutent de la gueule du monde !!!*
> Ben je resterai avec Mountain Lion ! Pour le peu que ça change de toute façon



Ben pour le coup, tu ne t'en prendras qu'à toi même. Il te suffisait d'être un tant soit peu patient.  Il se pourrait aussi qu'il y ai une annonce pour des nouveaux matériels... http://www.macg.co/rumeurs/2013/10/special-event-le-point-sur-les-dernieres-rumeurs-77346


----------



## Srad57 (20 Octobre 2013)

Quand j'ai commandé mon MBA je ne savais même pas qu'une nouvelle version d'OSX allait arriver. Je ne connaissais rien au monde Mac à ce moment là.
Mais c'est pas grave j'étais plus sur le ton de la plaisanterie que sur un ton sérieux tout à l'heure !


----------



## thierry37 (21 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas bien grave. Je pense que ton OSX actuel fait bien tout ce dont tu as besoin ?
Donc tu peux bien y rester.
Tu verras à la sortie et dans les mois qui viennent, si vraiment il y a un truc indispensable pour toi dans Mavericks.

(sur mon ancien iMac, je me rappelle que j'étais resté sur Snow Leopard jusque super tard. J'ai dû passer à Lion, quelques mois avant la sortie du suivant. Et je n'avais aucun problème...
Ah si, Apple avait pas ajouté certains services iCloud sur les anciens OS, c'est pour ça que j'avais sauté le pas. Les petits attentions à la Apple, qui font plaisir...  )

En plus, c'est pas comme si tu dois lacher 150. ça sera dans les 20 normalement, comme les années précédentes.

(j'ai activé notre nouvel iPad mini, le 29 aout. Dommage, j'ai râté les iWork, iPhoto, etc gratuits, pour tous les nouveaux iBidules après le 1er septembre. On peut pas gagner à tous les coups. )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Hier mon MBA a aussitôt fait Koeln en Allemagne puis Roissy et là il apparait "En cours de Livraison", est-ce possible ou pas ?

C'est dans une ville pas très loin mais si c'est en fin de journée c'est génial.

Merci pour les réponses sur Maverick.


----------



## thierry37 (21 Octobre 2013)

Salut,
en fait, faut juste attendre d'avoir ton suivi DHL ou TNT, pour les bonnes infos.
C'est différent pour chacun de nous.
Le mien avait fait un bon direct de Chine vers l'Allemagne, puis plus rien pendant plusieurs jours, puis il est apparu direct à Vienne (Autriche, où je suis) pour m'être livré le lendemain.

D'autres vont avoir un suivi de ville en ville, à partir de la Chine.

Faut juste patienter d'avoir l'info finale pour la livaison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (21 Octobre 2013)

*21/10/2013	 13:08	Livré*


Génial ! Merci encore pour le soutien 

à très vite


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

J'y crois pas ça ferait plus de 10 jours que personne n' a rien commandé ???


----------



## Malsin93 (17 Novembre 2013)

J'ai commander mon MacBook Air 13' - i7 - 8Go de ram et 128Go SSD le 14 Novembre, livraison annoncer entre le 22 et 26 novembre ! J'ai hâte  ! 

Ce sera mon premier Mac mais j'ai déjà commencer mon apprentissage intensif afin de bien démarrer sur mon MBA


----------



## Srad57 (17 Novembre 2013)

Tu verras on s y fait très vite
Moi aussi je n avais jamais eu de Mac avant le MBA acheté cet été


----------



## Malsin93 (17 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Tu verras on s y fait très vite
> Moi aussi je n avais jamais eu de Mac avant le MBA acheté cet été



J'ai eu l'occasion de "tester" rapidement OS X avec l'iMac de mon beau-frère, effectivement c'est vraiment simplisme et différent mais sans tout chambouler ... 
Je viendrais faire un retour sur ma réception et le délai ainsi que ma découverte du MBA =)


----------



## Malsin93 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bon alors après avoir décrypter le système d'envois d'Apple je crois savoir qu'elle sera le tracking de mon MBA. 

Tracking actuel de mon mba via l'application UPS: 
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 19/11/2013	 7:27	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 19/11/2013	 4:48	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 18/11/2013	 21:16	Lecture d'exportation
18/11/2013	 17:35	Lecture à l'arrivée
18/11/2013	 17:20	Lecture au départ
18/11/2013	 17:03	Lecture de l'origine
China	 18/11/2013	 23:09	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Il devrait par la suite faire un vol (à peu près au même horaires à quelques minutes d'écart ..sauf problème):
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	
19/11/2013	 18:56	Lecture au départ
19/11/2013	 15:07	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	
19/11/2013	 12:46	Lecture au départ

Puis finir par partir le lendemain pour l'Allemagne. 
Pour une livraison le vendredi 22 Novembre 2013 - End Of Day. 

Voilà voilà ! Comme quoi en patientant on apprend pas mal de chose sur les horaires et itinéraires de transport Apple


----------



## Gauthier.dmt (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour, moi j'ai commander un macbook air 11" I7 Haswell avec un ssd de 256Go et 8Go de RAM
je l'est commander vendredi 14 et UPS me dit que je devrais le recevoir vendredi 21, c'est possible ? apple de dit le 24 il est actuellement à incheon en lecture au départ.

merci d'avance


----------



## MrFoulek (21 Février 2014)

Gauthier.dmt a dit:


> Bonjour, moi j'ai commander un macbook air 11" I7 Haswell avec un ssd de 256Go et 8Go de RAM
> je l'est commander vendredi 14 et UPS me dit que je devrais le recevoir vendredi 21, c'est possible ? apple de dit le 24 il est actuellement à incheon en lecture au départ.
> 
> merci d'avance



Salut !

Pour ma part ayant commandé pas mal de mac sur l'Apple Store en ligne (iMac, Mac mini, MBA et récemment MBPR 13") j'ai toujours été surpris au niveau de la livraison ! Je la recevais toujours quelques jours avant l'estimation ! D'ailleurs pour mon MBPR il est venu le lendemain.. La j'ai carrément halluciné vu qu'il venait des Pays Bas !

Tu l'auras surement pour le 21 voir peut être avant si tu as de la chance  (en fonction des jours ouvrés aussi évidemment)


----------



## quebecd (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour, grande première pour moi. J'ai commandé un mac book pro 13  ,  1to, 8gb, sur Apple store canada. Livraison prévue entre le 3 et le 6 mars. On verra bien!!


----------



## quebecd (3 Mars 2014)

quebecd a dit:


> Bonjour, grande première pour moi. J'ai commandé un mac book pro 13  ,  1to, 8gb, sur Apple store canada. Livraison prévue entre le 3 et le 6 mars. On verra bien!!





Mon ordi se rapproche doucement mais sûrement. Je m'étonne par contre qu'il soit encore aussi loin et qu'on m'indique qu'il va être chez moi demain. Pensez vous que c'est réaliste? 

Livraison le: 
Mardi, 04/03/2014, par 12 h 00
Dernier emplacement :
Arrivée - Concord, ON, Canada, Lundi, 03/03/

Progression de l'envoi 

Concord, ON, Canada	 03/03/2014	 12 h 53	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Mount Hope, ON, Canada	 03/03/2014	 5 h 37	Numérisation de départ
03/03/2014	 3 h 21	Numérisation à l'importation
Mount Hope, ON, Canada	 02/03/2014	 0 h 18	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Buffalo, NY, United States	 01/03/2014	 18 h 47	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Louisville, KY, United States	 01/03/2014	 9 h 40	Numérisation de départ
01/03/2014	 0 h 24	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Anchorage, AK, United States	 28/02/2014	 14 h 36	Numérisation de départ
28/02/2014	 12 h 57	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	 28/02/2014	 20 h 36	Numérisation de départ
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	 27/02/2014	 16 h 40	Numérisation à l'arrivée
Shenzhen, China	 27/02/2014	 14 h 55	Numérisation de départ
27/02/2014	 14 h 50	Numérisation à l'exportation
27/02/2014	 14 h 50	Numérisation au point d'origine
China	 27/02/2014	 22 h 27	Commande traitée : Prêt pour UPS


----------



## Olfyer (4 Mars 2014)

Bien souvent la date de livraison prévue est très optimiste. En revanche, la fourchette indiquée par Apple est généralement exacte, donc tu peux compter sur une livraison le 6 mars à mon avis.


----------



## quebecd (4 Mars 2014)

Olfyer a dit:


> Bien souvent la date de livraison prévue est très optimiste. En revanche, la fourchette indiquée par Apple est généralement exacte, donc tu peux compter sur une livraison le 6 mars à mon avis.





En effet pile dans la fourchette de Apple et une h pile avant la prévision de ups, reste plus qu'à déballer! Ménage intégral chez moi avant!!! Faire durée le plaisir!


----------



## plouc (11 Juillet 2014)

Leger détérage de post ! 

Commande d'un macbook air effectuée le dimanche 6 juillet 2014 :
Macbook air 13" version 2014
Core i5 , 8go ram et 128go SSD

Livraison prévue le 21 juillet... 
Estimée entre le 18 et le 22.

Ca va être long..



> État :  Expédition acheminée , SHANGHAI, SH CN


----------



## thierry37 (12 Juillet 2014)

Bizarre. C'est pas une config super spéciale. 

Après un an de bons services, je revends le mien. 
Bientôt j'en recommande un. 
Ce sera le i5, 4Go et 256Go. &#128521; 
Besoin de plus de place.


----------



## plouc (12 Juillet 2014)

Bon ça à changé :



> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	LUXEMBOURG, LU LU



Mais, il y a aussi le 14 juillet qui vient foutre le boxon :hein:


----------



## plouc (17 Juillet 2014)

Tnt c'est une blague quoi !

Hier soit disant ils passent chez moi et laissent un avis de passage que j'ai jamais eu... 

Donc j'essaye de les appeler pour leurs demander de me le laisser dans un relais colis, car je sais que les livreurs privés ont du mal à trouver ma maison. 

IMPOSSIBLE de joindre ce foutu service client (j'y ai passé 25 min).

Du coup, j'ai tenté le mail pour demander un relais proche de chez moi ou carrément de me déplacer a lentrepôt pour venir le chercher. (Hier soir le mail).

Ce matin, je check TNT et je découvre ça :







WHAT????!

Le colis revient en arrière ? C'est quoi cette blague...
En plus j'ai même plus accès au bouton "relivrer le colis"...

MERCI TNT


----------



## thierry37 (11 Août 2014)

Alors Plouc, tu l'as reçu ?

Punaise, pour moi c'est troooop long.

Du fait que je soit en Autriche et que je veux un clavier français, faut qu'il soit changé à l'arrivée en Europe.
(Truc vachement bien pensé chez Apple ! au lieu de faire venir un macbook avec clavier française, direct de Chine, ou de France.)
Et je commande chez Apple Autriche, pour la réduc éducation.


*Le pros de l'acheminement Apple, vous connaissiez cette façon de faire ?* 


J'en ai pour 18 jours à me faire livré, commandé le 31 juillet. 
Déjà un mois sans Mac, j'ai besoin de ma ptite drogue !!

En plus, c'est qu'un i5, 4Go, 256Go. Pas un truc super exotique.


----------



## thierry37 (14 Août 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Thierry37,
> 
> Question un peu hors sujet mais ton nouveau MBA n'a toujours pas été livré?



Ptit salopiaud.  Merci de me le rappeler.

Bah en fait, il est en livraison depuis hier, depuis les Pays-Bas. Aujourd'hui en Allemagne.
Ils me l'annonce pour lundi. (Punaise, j'aurai trop dû leur mettre mon adresse boulot. Ils vont encore me livrer quand je suis pas là, et après galère à aller chercher je-sais-pas-où)


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> (Punaise, j'aurai trop dû leur mettre mon adresse boulot. Ils vont encore me livrer quand je suis pas là, et après galère à aller chercher je-sais-pas-où)


Pour te rendre service, je veux bien te le réceptionner - et le tester


----------



## RobinL (14 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> (Punaise, j'aurai trop dû leur mettre mon adresse boulot. Ils vont encore me livrer quand je suis pas là, et après galère à aller chercher je-sais-pas-où)



Sauf si tu travailles dans une grande entreprise et que tu as peur de te le faire intercepter, l'adresse du boulot reste le meilleur plan !


----------



## thierry37 (14 Août 2014)

Bon, j'ai finalement appelé.
ça sera livré chez Sly.
euh nan.. à mon boulot. 

Grosse entreprise chez moi, ils ont l'habitude de recevoir nos paquets. ça risque de me rajouter une journée en plus, à faire ce changement chez UPS (Apple se couvre, pour pas avoir mes réclamations). On verra bien. Normalement UPS sont pas trop nuls pour ça.

Le gros nul, c'est moi, à avoir mis mon adresse maison.
S'ils te trouvent pas, ils reviennent le lendemain. Je peux pas les attendre toute la semaine, faut que je bosse.

Trop fébrile à la commande, j'ai pas tilté de faire comme l'an dernier pour l'adresse.

(marre du vieux Dell de ma femme. Trop pas pratique !!)


----------



## thierry37 (19 Août 2014)

Je l'ai reçu à temps, trop bien !!
Il est arrivé le bon jour, même avec mon changement d'adresse la semaine dernière.
C'est sûr que c'est plus long que celui livré en 4 jours, mais bon, fallait que j'attende mon clavier français en Autriche. (ça valait le coup)

Je l'ai eu ce midi, au boulot.
Punaise, c'est trop dur, c'est ma semaine la plus chargée de l'année. J'ai pu le démarrer et juste lancer 2-3 trucs.

Je suis content, il est mieux que le précédent.


----------



## RobinL (19 Août 2014)

Enfin ! 

La bête tourne bien?
Le mien n'a qu'un an mais j'ai déjà oublié ce que peut être le plaisir d'allumer un Mac pour la première fois !


----------



## thierry37 (19 Août 2014)

Tu fais bien de demander, en fait c'est une sensation bizarre.
Passé la satisfaction de retrouver un mac après 1 mois de séparation, c'est moins l'euphorie que l'an dernier (c'était mon premier macbook air)

J'ai l'impression que l'aluminium est moins lisse au toucher. (juste psychologique, je sais pas ?)

Le clavier est plus dur au taper. (ça je pense que c'est normal, ça doit s'assouplir à force d'écrire)

L'écran est nickel super propre. 

(et il craque plus en bas, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire et un autre discussion )

J'y vais doucement, à retester quelques trucs avant de tout balancer dessus.
Et aussi, j'hésite à la façon de remettre mes données.  (Time Machine intégrale, ou seulement les données avec logiciels un par un à la main)

Mais on s'égare du sujet principal ici : les délais de livraison.


----------



## RobinL (19 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> J'y vais doucement, à retester quelques trucs avant de tout balancer dessus.
> Et aussi, j'hésite à la façon de remettre mes données.  (Time Machine intégrale, ou seulement les données avec logiciels un par un à la main)
> 
> Mais on s'égare du sujet principal ici : les délais de livraison.



Pour finir cette parenthèse hors sujet, pourquoi ne pas profiter d'un changement de Mac pour mettre un coup de plumeau là-dedans?


----------



## Metteri (29 Novembre 2014)

Bé moi, ça ne bouge plus depuis 48h... bouhouhou.. .. Livraison prévue pour le 03/12???


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
27/11/2014	 21:17	Votre colis est retardé à l'export et attend la remise par la douane.
27/11/2014	 21:17	Votre colis est retardé à l'export et attend la remise par la douane. / Votre colis a été remis par les services douaniers.
Shanghai, China	 27/11/2014	 17:04	Lecture à l'arrivée
27/11/2014	 16:49	Lecture au départ
27/11/2014	 16:45	Lecture de l'origine
China	 27/11/2014	 23:26	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------

